# DECIDERE DI SOFFRIRE?



## Old avalon (21 Novembre 2008)

Ciao a tutti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   :

Sintesi rapidissima: grandissimo amore iniziato con una fiammata, 2 figli, qualche anno sulle montagne russe fra momenti di grande sentimento e di reciproca non-sopportazione, una vita intima che non ha mai funzionato (ma che ho sempre sopportato anche se senza nessun entusiasmo)..... e poi IMPROVVISAMENTE L'ESTATE SCORSA una relazione  inaspettata e sorprendente: lpassione allo stato puro.
Il rapporto doveva essere per volontà di entrambi solo fisico ed effimero...... e invece è diventato reciproco amore. 

Nessuno dei due lascerà i figli e la famiglia..... sappiamo fin da ora che, comunque vada, soffriremo e abbiamo deciso di accettarlo.

Siamo pazzi?


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non siete pazzi. A parer mio, sotto sotto, nel vostro inconscio c'è sempre la vaga, minima speranza che possiate essere solo l'uno dell'altro.
Mi sbaglierò...
Airforever


----------



## MK (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ovviamente i reciproci partner sono all'oscuro...


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si Avalon siete pazzi.
Siete pazzi come lo siamo stati io e il mio examante. 
Io si ero sola non tradivo nessuno, ma le premesse che volevamo solo divertirci sono state la trappola del legame che si è creato tra noi. 
E quanto fa male dover tirare le somme.
Comunque wellcome!!


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, siete umani. Benvenuto.

Diciamo che è una scelta condivisibile se non porta troppo dolore nella coppia, perchè i figli ne risenterebbero più di una eventuale separazione. 

Comunque è abbastanza diffusa l'abitudine di rinunciare all'amante per la famigli. Ci sono passato pure io.


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, siete umani. Benvenuto.
> 
> Diciamo che è una scelta condivisibile se non porta troppo dolore nella coppia, perchè i figli ne risenterebbero più di una eventuale separazione.
> 
> Comunque è abbastanza diffusa l'abitudine di rinunciare all'amante per la famigli. Ci sono passato pure io.



Ho capito che non ho capito una mazza!


----------



## Old avalon (21 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ovviamente i reciproci partner sono all'oscuro...


Assolutamente! 

Anche se mi sono sentita in dovere di dire a mio marito la verità sui miei sentimenti nei suoi confronti: l'amore è finito quel che resta sono i figli!


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, siete umani. Benvenuto.
> 
> Diciamo che è una scelta condivisibile se non porta troppo dolore nella coppia, perchè i figli ne risenterebbero più di una eventuale separazione.
> 
> Comunque è abbastanza diffusa l'abitudine di rinunciare all'amante per la famigli. Ci sono passato pure io.





avalon ha detto:


> Assolutamente!
> 
> Anche se mi sono sentita in dovere di dire a mio marito la verità sui miei sentimenti nei suoi confronti: l'amore è finito quel che resta sono i figli!


Lascia libero tuo marito allora, prenditi le responsabilità.


----------



## Old avalon (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, siete umani. Benvenuto.
> 
> Diciamo che è una scelta condivisibile se non porta troppo dolore nella coppia, perchè i figli ne risenterebbero più di una eventuale separazione.
> 
> Comunque è abbastanza diffusa l'abitudine di rinunciare all'amante per la famigli. Ci sono passato pure io.


Come ti è andata?


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
L'ho già sentita la frase che ho messo in neretto... ah, si... l'ho detta io! Non ho capito una cosa, entrambi avete deciso di non rinunciare alla propria famiglia, ma continuate a vedervi? A che pro? Il continuare la relazione non farà altro che intensificare il vostro amore e quindi farvi soffrire ancora di più...


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Come ti è andata?


E' molto semplice, di ogni gran fuoco alla fine rimarranno comunque solo le braci. Ergo: l'amore finirà anche per il tuo amante un giorno o l'altro. La passione non è eterna. Frasi fatte? Può darsi, ma veritiere.Pprima te ne fai una ragione, più facile sarà il tuo tentativo di recupero con tuo marito, evitando così di far soffrire più persone.

Oddio, sto diventando come Verena!


----------



## Old avalon (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Lascia libero tuo marito allora, prenditi le responsabilità.


E' proprio perchè me le prendo che resto anche se vorrei andarmene! I figli non sopporterebbero un'eventuale separazione. HO proposto a mio marito di rimanere insieme, con civiltà, vivendo ognuno la propria vita!


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E' molto semplice, di ogni gran fuoco alla fine rimarranno comunque solo le braci. Ergo: *l'amore finirà anche per il tuo amante un giorno o l'altro. La passione non è eterna*. Frasi fatte? Può darsi, ma veritiere.Pprima te ne fai una ragione, più facile sarà il tuo tentativo di recupero con tuo marito, evitando così di far soffrire più persone.
> 
> Oddio, sto diventando come Verena!


 





  mio Dio Kid, ti prego..... ti sembrano cose da dire di venerdì mattina?


----------



## ranatan (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> E' proprio perchè me le prendo che resto anche se vorrei andarmene! I figli non sopporterebbero un'eventuale separazione. HO proposto a mio marito di rimanere insieme, con civiltà, vivendo ognuno la propria vita!


Ciao e benvenuta.
Quanti anni hanno i figli?


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> mio Dio Kid, ti prego..... ti sembrano cose da dire di venerdì mattina?


Se accetti questa cosa come una normale evoluzione dei sentimenti, non è negativa.


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> E' proprio perchè me le prendo che resto anche se vorrei andarmene! I figli non sopporterebbero un'eventuale separazione. HO proposto a mio marito di rimanere insieme, con civiltà, vivendo ognuno la propria vita!


 
E secondo te così i figli non si accorgerebbero di nulla? Quanti anni hanno? Comunque son bambini, non sono certo idioti, se ci sono dei problemi fra i genitori se ne accorgono anche da piccoli... e magari poi per una separazione ne soffriranno all'inizio, ma sicuramente soffrono di più in una famiglia che non è una vera famiglia, ma una cosa finta!


----------



## Old avalon (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E' molto semplice, di ogni gran fuoco alla fine rimarranno comunque solo le braci. Ergo: l'amore finirà anche per il tuo amante un giorno o l'altro. La passione non è eterna. Frasi fatte? Può darsi, ma veritiere.Pprima te ne fai una ragione, più facile sarà il tuo tentativo di recupero con tuo marito, evitando così di far soffrire più persone.
> 
> Oddio, sto diventando come Verena!


 No la passione non è eterna e nemmeno l'amore. La mia idea è che si debba offrire ai figli una famiglia stabile anche a scapito della propria felicità.  

Ma forse ragiono così perchè so che "l'altro" non lascerebbe mai la propria famiglia.


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> E' proprio perchè me le prendo che resto anche se vorrei andarmene! I figli non sopporterebbero un'eventuale separazione. HO proposto a mio marito di rimanere insieme, con civiltà, vivendo ognuno la propria vita!


Ti prego, conosco gente che lo fa. E' uno squallore totale, te lo assicuro. Per i figli poi è peggio, credimi. Prova a prenderti del tempo per pensare, ora la cosa è troppo fresca, non sei in grado di ragionare.


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Se accetti questa cosa come una normale evoluzione dei sentimenti, non è negativa.


 
E' vero... ci penso sempre, l'amore evolve... passa dai nostri brividi, dalle emozioni che proviamo a rispetto, fiducia, comprensione... AMORE!


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> E' vero... ci penso sempre, l'amore evolve... passa dai nostri brividi, dalle emozioni che proviamo a rispetto, fiducia, comprensione... AMORE!


Esatto... guarda che l'ho realizzato pure io da poco....


----------



## Old avalon (21 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta.
> Quanti anni hanno i figli?


Ciao!  9 e 13 anni.


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> No la passione non è eterna e nemmeno l'amore. La mia idea è che si debba offrire ai figli una famiglia stabile anche a scapito della propria felicità.
> 
> *Ma forse ragiono così perchè so che "l'altro" non lascerebbe mai la propria famiglia.*


 
Probabile.


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao! 9 e 13 anni.


 
E allora vai tranquilla che è facile che la crisi la capiscano loro prima di voi... i bambini a quell'età sono molto riflessivi, te lo dico perchè ho una nipote di 11 anni che si è vissuta tutta una crisi dei genitori e ora quando le parlo dell'amica del mio ex ragazzo mi dice serenamente "mandala a cag...are" con uno sguardo "assassino" che mi fa venire i brividi al pensiero di quanto quella bimba possa aver sofferto per un intruso tra i suoi genitori.


----------



## MK (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> La passione non è eterna.


Mica vero.


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mica vero.


Allora beato chi la trova eterna!


----------



## ranatan (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao! 9 e 13 anni.


E' sicuramente un'età difficile.
Personalmente non butterei mai all'aria la mia famiglia per la passione verso un altro uomo (e stavo per farlo...motivi diversi dai tuoi ma ci son andata vicina a fare la caxxata del secolo).
Sei sicura che con tua marito non ci sia più niente di recuperabile?


----------



## Old avalon (21 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> L'ho già sentita la frase che ho messo in neretto... ah, si... l'ho detta io! Non ho capito una cosa, entrambi avete deciso di non rinunciare alla propria famiglia, ma continuate a vedervi? A che pro? Il continuare la relazione non farà altro che intensificare il vostro amore e quindi farvi soffrire ancora di più...


Soffrire ..... e rubare brevi attimi di felicità!


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' sicuramente un'età difficile.
> Personalmente non butterei mai all'aria la mia famiglia per la passione verso un altro uomo (e stavo per farlo...motivi diversi dai tuoi ma ci son andata vicina a fare la caxxata del secolo).
> Sei sicura che con tua marito non ci sia più niente di recuperabile?


Infatti, quello che ho notato io è che molti del forum parlano della propria esperienza passata come un pericolo scampato.

Ripeto: pensaci, non si torna più indietro. Quello che oggi ti sembra luminoso lo vedi così perchè sei tu che stai al buio...


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Soffrire ..... e rubare brevi attimi di felicità!


Ok, sei una masochista come me, mi arrendo! Sbatterai la testa proprio come il sottoscritto!


----------



## MK (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> No la passione non è eterna e nemmeno l'amore. La mia idea è che si debba offrire ai figli una famiglia stabile anche a scapito della propria felicità.
> 
> Ma forse ragiono così perchè so che "l'altro" non lascerebbe mai la propria famiglia.


I figli vogliono dei genitori felici, l'ipocrisia non paga mai. Però se sai già che l'altro non lascerebbe mai la propria famiglia... che dire? Stai attenta a non farti male. Tuo marito potrebbe anche lui cercare l'amore da un'altra parte, ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Novembre 2008)

Ragazzi, mettiamoci d'accordo: c'è chi dice che si rimane insieme per i figli, chi, invece, dice che i figli hanno il bisogno d'avere i genitori felici e, non per questo sotto lo stesso tetto...C'è una verità? O la verità è quella che più ci fa comodo?
Air


----------



## Old avalon (21 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' sicuramente un'età difficile.
> Personalmente non butterei mai all'aria la mia famiglia per la passione verso un altro uomo (e stavo per farlo...motivi diversi dai tuoi ma ci son andata vicina a fare la caxxata del secolo).
> Sei sicura che con tua marito non ci sia più niente di recuperabile?


Già prima di incontrare l'altro non provavo più amore per lui ma solo affetto ed amicizia.


----------



## ranatan (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Infatti, quello che ho notato io è che molti del forum parlano della propria esperienza passata come un pericolo scampato.
> 
> Ripeto: pensaci, non si torna più indietro. Quello che oggi ti sembra luminoso lo vedi così perchè sei tu che stai al buio...


Kid, è così!
Un pericolo scampato. ma lo sai che ancora oggi non c'è giorno che io non pensi alla tremenda cavolata che stavo per fare?
Tu non lo puoi capire perchè non hai passato il limite...non te ne sei mai andato di casa, non hai subito il trauma del distacco e della sofferenza profonda di tua moglie.
E' una sensazione lacerante. Sono stata male come non mi era mai capitato...e non mi sono del tutto ripresa nemmeno ora. Per cui sei stato in gamba a troncare tutto prima dell'inevitabile


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Soffrire ..... e rubare brevi attimi di felicità!


Sai cosa ho detto un milione di volte al mio amante? Quando sto con te sono in paradiso, ma il giorno dopo mi manchi più che non prima che ci incontrassimo... e sto malissimo... sarà sempre peggio, perchè non ne avrai mai abbastanza... come l'ha già definito qualcuno è una droga!



kid ha detto:


> Ok, sei una masochista come me, mi arrendo! Sbatterai la testa proprio come il sottoscritto!








  mi unisco alla combricola...


----------



## ranatan (21 Novembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mettiamoci d'accordo: c'è chi dice che si rimane insieme per i figli, chi, invece, dice che i figli hanno il bisogno d'avere i genitori felici e, non per questo sotto lo stesso tetto...C'è una verità? O la verità è quella che più ci fa comodo?
> Air


La verità può stare nel mezzo.
E' fisiologico passare un periodo di stanca nel rapporto.
Bisognerebbe essere così bravi da accorgersene in tempo e cercare di trovare soluzioni. Ma spesso non è così e si cercano gratificazioni altrove. Si smette di parlare, di desiderarsi, di apprezzarsi...
Ma non è assolutamente detto che l'amore sia davvero morto


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (21 Novembre 2008)

Ciao benvenuta!
mi sa che il tuo è un ragionamento un pò egoista ... se il tuo amante lasciasse la moglie x te non ci penseresti 2 volte a lasciare marito e figli x lui ... quindi vuoi stare con un uomo che non ami per dare "stabilità" ai tuoi figli solo perchè non hai alternative ... 

non prenderti il diritto - che non hai - di decidere x la vita di tuo marito e x quella dei tui figli ... decidi solo per te ... se è con l'amante che sei felice  permetti alla tua famiglia di essere altrettanto felice .. a tuo marito lontano da una donna che non lo ama più ... ai tuoi figli di trovare un pò di serenità in un ambiente familiare meno falso di quello in cui vivono ora ..


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mettiamoci d'accordo: c'è chi dice che si rimane insieme per i figli, chi, invece, dice che i figli hanno il bisogno d'avere i genitori felici e, non per questo sotto lo stesso tetto...C'è una verità? O la verità è quella che più ci fa comodo?
> Air


 
I bambini saranno "bambini" ma non per questo sono stupidi... se i genitori non vanno d'accordo, non si amano... se ne accorgono anche loro! La figlia di una mia amica a 3 anni ha chiesto "mamma, perchè tu e il papà non vi date mai un bacio?"
Soffrono a vedere i genitori così, certo la separazione per loro è uno shock, non di sicuro una passeggiata, ma prima o poi se ne fanno una ragione...


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> I bambini saranno "bambini" ma non per questo sono stupidi... se i genitori non vanno d'accordo, non si amano... se ne accorgono anche loro! La figlia di una mia amica a 3 anni ha chiesto "mamma, perchè tu e il papà non vi date mai un bacio?"
> Soffrono a vedere i genitori così, certo la separazione per loro è uno shock, non di sicuro una passeggiata, ma prima o poi se ne fanno una ragione...


Io sono molto combattuto su questo argomento. E' vero ciò che hai scritto, ma secondo te sarebbero più felici con i genitori separati? Forse a volte bisogna dare la priorità a chi non ha la facoltà di scegliere il proprio destino, i figli li abbiamo voluti noi.


----------



## MK (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io sono molto combattuto su questo argomento. E' vero ciò che hai scritto, ma secondo te sarebbero più felici con i genitori separati? Forse a volte bisogna dare la priorità a chi non ha la facoltà di scegliere il proprio destino, i figli li abbiamo voluti noi.


Un figlio ha il diritto di vivere una vita VERA, di conoscere l'amore VERO. Ci si può volere bene anche dopo una separazione, anche quando l'amore di coppia è finito. E comunque non si smette mai di essere genitori.


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Un figlio ha il diritto di vivere una vita VERA, di conoscere l'amore VERO. Ci si può volere bene anche dopo una separazione, anche quando l'amore di coppia è finito. E comunque non si smette mai di essere genitori.


Un figlio cosa ne sa dell'amore vero, penso di non saperlo nemmeno io cosa sia... e comunque, è amore vero quello verso l'attuale amante?


----------



## MK (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Un figlio cosa ne sa dell'amore vero, penso di non saperlo nemmeno io cosa sia... e comunque, è amore vero quello verso l'attuale amante?


Kid lascia stare gli amanti o i nuovi compagni... un figlio ha un padre e una madre. Punto. Quelli sono i suoi punti di riferimento. Se i genitori non si amano ma fingono per convenienza non saprà mai cosa significhi amare a sua volta un uomo/una donna. Introietterà quel modello di relazione...


----------



## ranatan (21 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Kid lascia stare gli amanti o i nuovi compagni... un figlio ha un padre e una madre. Punto. Quelli sono i suoi punti di riferimento. Se i genitori non si amano ma fingono per convenienza non saprà mai cosa significhi amare a sua volta un uomo/una donna. Introietterà quel modello di relazione...


Vero!
Però anche se cresce vedendo che i suoi genitori si sono separati non avrà una grande idea della stabilità dei rapporti di coppia.
Comunque la si giri per i figli è uno trauma tremendo!


----------



## Old HoGiàDato (21 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Kid lascia stare gli amanti o i nuovi compagni... *un figlio ha un padre e una madre*. Punto. Quelli sono i suoi punti di riferimento. Se i genitori non si amano ma fingono per convenienza non saprà mai cosa significhi amare a sua volta un uomo/una donna. Introietterà quel modello di relazione...


100% d'accordo con te.


----------



## MK (21 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Vero!
> Però anche se cresce vedendo che i suoi genitori si sono separati non avrà una grande idea della stabilità dei rapporti di coppia.
> Comunque la si giri per i figli è uno trauma tremendo!


La stabilità? Forzata non è stabilità ma ipocrisia. Per il trauma dipende dall'intelligenza dei genitori.


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La stabilità? Forzata non è stabilità ma ipocrisia. Per il trauma dipende dall'intelligenza dei genitori.


 
Quoto, comunque non approfondisco il mio ragionamento perchè non sono genitore, non ho provato cosa vuol dire avere genitori separati o che fingono di amarsi (mia mamma dopo 41 anni con mio papà mi parla ancora di amore...), quindi rischierei solo di dire caxxate!


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La stabilità? Forzata non è stabilità ma ipocrisia. Per il trauma dipende dall'intelligenza dei genitori.



Continuo a credere che se non vogliamo forzare la stabilità, dovremmo cambiare partner ogni 10 anni. Scusate il poco romanticismo.


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Continuo a credere che se non vogliamo forzare la stabilità, dovremmo cambiare partner ogni 10 anni. Scusate il poco romanticismo.


 
Non è vero... dovremmo solo essere meno egoisti e cercare di andare in contro alle esigenze del partner (ovviamente non deve essere sempre la stessa persona a "cedere")


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Non è vero... dovremmo solo essere meno egoisti e cercare di andare in contro alle esigenze del partner (ovviamente non deve essere sempre la stessa persona a "cedere")


Hai ragione, ma sicuramente cercarsi l'amante è più semplice.


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma sicuramente cercarsi l'amante è più semplice.


... forse va solo di moda!


----------



## ranatan (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Continuo a credere che se non vogliamo forzare la stabilità, dovremmo cambiare partner ogni 10 anni. Scusate il poco romanticismo.


Se l'amore è inteso come continua e perdurante passione, come farfalle nello stomaco che non si stancano mai di svolazzare, allora ti dò ragione...anzi, 10 anni mi pare ottimistico.
Amore è anche affetto (non ho detto solo affetto).
In ogno modo se si è alla ricerca costante del brivido sulla schiena e di chi ci fa sentire vivi e adrenalinici non bisognerebbe mettere al mondo dei figli


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Se l'amore è inteso come continua e perdurante passione, come farfalle nello stomaco che non si stancano mai di svolazzare, allora ti dò ragione...anzi, 10 anni mi pare ottimistico.
> Amore è anche affetto (non ho detto solo affetto).
> In ogno modo se si è alla ricerca costante del brivido sulla schiena e di chi ci fa sentire vivi e adrenalinici non bisognerebbe mettere al mondo dei figli



E' proprio lì che volevo arrivare. A volte ci si volta perchè si sente il dolce canto di una sirena e si pensa chissachè, in realtà è solo voglia di riprovare emozioni perdute. E' umano per carità, sono il primo a dirlo, ma è pericoloso perchè a volte si pone fine a storie che in realtà non andavano male, ma erano semplicemente prive di passionalità (che in parte si può ritrovare).


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E' proprio lì che volevo arrivare. A volte ci si volta perchè si sente il dolce canto di una sirena e si pensa chissachè, in realtà è solo voglia di riprovare emozioni perdute. E' umano per carità, sono il primo a dirlo, ma è pericoloso perchè a volte si pone fine a storie che in realtà non andavano male, ma erano semplicemente prive di passionalità (che in parte si può ritrovare).


 
... mi state mettendo in testa un miliardo di dubbi che già si stavano presentado piano piano da soli....


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ... mi state mettendo in testa un miliardo di dubbi che già si stavano presentado piano piano da soli....


Esponili cara....


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Esponili cara....


 
Sai la mia storia... 8 anni, felicissima del nuovo appartamento, di andare a vivere con lui... entusiasta al massimo di tutto quanto... quando mi arriva questa nuova botta di adrenalina perdo la testa... e se ora che me ne sono andata mi rendo conto che effettivamente ho solo perso la testa, che era solo adrenalina da novità... non che non la provi tutt'oggi, anzi... mi basta sentirlo che mi dimentico chi sono... ma di cosa si tratta? Sono così confusa che mi verrebbe di darmi le mazzate in testa da sola...


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Sai la mia storia... 8 anni, felicissima del nuovo appartamento, di andare a vivere con lui... entusiasta al massimo di tutto quanto... quando mi arriva questa nuova botta di adrenalina perdo la testa... e se ora che me ne sono andata mi rendo conto che effettivamente ho solo perso la testa, che era solo adrenalina da novità... non che non la provi tutt'oggi, anzi... mi basta sentirlo che mi dimentico chi sono... ma di cosa si tratta? Sono così confusa che mi verrebbe di darmi le mazzate in testa da sola...


Da quanto hai perso la testa?


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Da quanto hai perso la testa?


febbraio


----------



## MK (21 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In ogno modo se si è alla ricerca costante del brivido sulla schiena e di chi ci fa sentire vivi e adrenalinici non bisognerebbe mettere al mondo dei figli


In parte concordo. Ma secondo me basterebbe che, nel caso di figli, PRIMA venissero i figli, poi tutto il resto. Per entrambi i genitori. Altrimenti quelle che ci rimettono sono quasi sempre le donne...


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> febbraio


E' già un pò di tempo quindi, potrebbe anche essere una cosa seria. Ma più che il tempo sono le situazioni il vero banco di prova. Fare l'amante clandestino è sempre molto eccitante perchè proibito. Come ti vedresti a convivere con lui?


----------



## MK (21 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Sai la mia storia... 8 anni, felicissima del nuovo appartamento, di andare a vivere con lui... entusiasta al massimo di tutto quanto... quando mi arriva questa nuova botta di adrenalina perdo la testa... e se ora che me ne sono andata mi rendo conto che effettivamente ho solo perso la testa, che era solo adrenalina da novità... non che non la provi tutt'oggi, anzi... *mi basta sentirlo che mi dimentico chi sono...* ma di cosa si tratta? Sono così confusa che mi verrebbe di darmi le mazzate in testa da sola...


Questo mi piace. Ti accade anche col fidanzato? Ex...


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E' già un pò di tempo quindi, potrebbe anche essere una cosa seria. Ma più che il tempo sono le situazioni il vero banco di prova. Fare l'amante clandestino è sempre molto eccitante perchè proibito. Come ti vedresti a convivere con lui?


 
Splendidamente... mi sento in piena sintonia con lui, su tantissime cose... e le nostre serate da quando sono tornata dai miei sono diminuite ma aumentate di intensità... parliamo, approfondiamo, ridiamo, scherziamo... proviamo cose nuove, andiamo non nei soliti posti... ci stiamo conoscendo in modo diverso da come ci conoscevamo fino ad ora...


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Questo mi piace. Ti accade anche col fidanzato? Ex...


 
con l'ex mi basta vederlo per litigarci...
Bon, non sempre... stamattina l'ho chiamato per dirgli che domani vado a prendere un po' di cose in appartamento e abbiamo parlato un po' di noi, sul fatto che ci manca stare assieme... e mi sono sentita anche bene, per questo sto entrando in crisi...


----------



## Old maury (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No non siete pazzi.
Godetevi il momento, è molto bello


----------



## Verena67 (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Siamo pazzi?


no, un po' paraculi solo.

O illusi, fai tu!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Novembre 2008)

maury ha detto:


> No non siete pazzi.
> Godetevi il momento, è molto bello


 
certo, come no!


----------



## Mari' (21 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> certo, come no!



Tanto il "conto" arriva piu' tardi


----------



## Verena67 (21 Novembre 2008)

Exactèment, Madame la Marquise!


----------



## Old alesera (21 Novembre 2008)

adesso sarò un pò duro e sapete bene quello che ci ho messo io in termini di coerenza

ma i traditori spesso si domandano SOFFRIRO' senza porsi probelmi di rimorsi ma neanche di timori riguardanti quello che potrebbero, in rari casi eh, perdere.....sanno già che soffrirebbero per ciò che non possono avere e finirà piuttosto che quello che possono perdere

il culo per dirla in breve è parato

questo mi da al cavolo...

io almeno nella mia coglionaggine, lasciai quella poveretta con cui stavo, si non avevo figli, non avevo mutui, ma ci stavo da 3 anni.......ora lei sta con  un mio amico e si merita tutto il bene di questo mondo!


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> I figli vogliono dei genitori felici, l'ipocrisia non paga mai. Però se sai già che l'altro non lascerebbe mai la propria famiglia... che dire? Stai attenta a non farti male. Tuo marito potrebbe anche lui cercare l'amore da un'altra parte, ci hai mai pensato?


Quoto. E quonto anche " che la passione puo essere eterna".


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mettiamoci d'accordo: c'è chi dice che si rimane insieme per i figli, chi, invece, dice che i figli hanno il bisogno d'avere i genitori felici e, non per questo sotto lo stesso tetto...C'è una verità? O la verità è quella che più ci fa comodo?
> Air
















   quanta comodità nel non assumersi le proprie resposabilità!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Un figlio ha il diritto di vivere una vita VERA, di conoscere l'amore VERO. Ci si può volere bene anche dopo una separazione, anche quando l'amore di coppia è finito. E comunque non si smette mai di essere genitori.


Quoto. E credo che insieme a me ti quotino anche psicologi ed educatori.


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> certo, come no!



No no è vero. Peccato che più bello è il momento, più duro è il risveglio!


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Quoto. E credo che insieme a me ti quotino anche psicologi ed educatori.


Sono d'accrodo che si possa avere un bel rapporto con i figli anche da separati, ma mi pare di capire che lei voglia fare la separata in casa. La cosa più triste sulla faccia della terra!


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sono d'accrodo che si possa avere un bel rapporto con i figli anche da separati, ma mi pare di capire che lei voglia fare la separata in casa. La cosa più triste sulla faccia della terra!


Appunto.
Quello di Emme è un discorso generale, nessuna persona sana di mente si mette a fare il separato in casa. Bell'esempio alla prole.


----------



## Old avalon (21 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Quello di Emme è un discorso generale, nessuna persona sana di mente si mette a fare il separato in casa. Bell'esempio alla prole.


Ma se con un po' di civiltà e buona educazione tutto continua come prima e solo io e mio marito sappiamo di essere separati in casa, cosa cambia per la prole? 
L'esempio sarà sempre quello di due genitori che vivono insieme.

Nessuna esperienza di separati in casa per amore dei figli fra di voi?


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ma se con un po' di civiltà e buona educazione tutto continua come prima e solo io e mio marito sappiamo di essere separati in casa, cosa cambia per la prole?
> L'esempio sarà sempre quello di due genitori che vivono insieme.
> 
> Nessuna esperienza di separati in casa per amore dei figli fra di voi?


 
SONO BAMBINI NON SONO STUPIDI!


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ma se con un po' di civiltà e buona educazione tutto continua come prima e solo io e mio marito sappiamo di essere separati in casa, cosa cambia per la prole?
> L'esempio sarà sempre quello di due genitori che vivono insieme.
> 
> Nessuna esperienza di separati in casa per amore dei figli fra di voi?



Certo che cambia. La vita non è fatta di apparenza ma di sostanza, e quando la sostanza viene a mancare, quest'ultima non trapela nelle sfumature che ci insegnano a vivere. I primi ad avvertire il tutto sono i figli, più piccoli sono e più sanno. Ma credi davvero di poter fingere armonia? Credi davvero di essere la stessa? Suvvia..! 
Accetto che si dica che è una scelta di COMODO ma che si fa per il bene dei figli NO.


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Certo che cambia. La vita non è fatta di apparenza ma di sostanza, e quando la sostanza viene a mancare, quest'ultima non trapela nelle sfumature che ci insegnano a vivere. I primi ad avvertire il tutto sono i figli, più piccoli sono e più sanno. Ma credi davvero di poter fingere armonia? Credi davvero di essere la stessa? Suvvia..!
> Accetto che si dica che è una scelta di COMODO ma che si fa per il bene dei figli NO.


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


>


tu mi ami!!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> tu mi ami!!!


 





  non urlare troppo forte mi sono appenda dichiarata nell'altra stanza ad Irry... se mi becca sono guai!


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> non urlare troppo forte mi sono appenda dichiarata nell'altra stanza ad Irry... se mi becca sono guai!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Novembre 2008)

Avalon, per esprimermi mi manca un dato fondamentale. Con l'amante da quanto dura?


----------



## Verena67 (21 Novembre 2008)

Kid, mi coglie un dubbio esistenziale: ma io ero piu' rompicoglioni o piu' intelligente a rognare fin dal giorno 1?


----------



## Old ASTRA (21 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


>


 ... non fare l'offesa... è una situazione difficile, mi devi capire... io mi trovo fra due fuochi....
o mio Dio, ho già sentito anche queste parole... ah, si... il pirla del mio amante (pirla in senso affettivo, ovvimente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old amarax (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 









  ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ho perso il conto... a quanti stiamo??


----------



## Old amarax (21 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Avalon, per esprimermi mi manca un dato fondamentale. Con l'amante da quanto dura?


 Posso fare l'aiutante -crotala?
e la moglie di lui...lo sa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non siete pazzi ..siete amanti e ...ve la raccontate reciprocamente


----------



## Old amarax (21 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non siete pazzi ..siete amanti e ...*ve la raccontate reciprocament*e


 













  in assenza di  veri ne fai le veci? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ubi maior minor cessat...certo che qui non ci si annoia mai, vero?


----------



## Old giulia (21 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, siete umani. Benvenuto.
> 
> Diciamo che è una scelta condivisibile se non porta troppo dolore nella coppia, perchè i figli ne risenterebbero più di una eventuale separazione.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (21 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ma cosa ca@@o scrivi?
> Abitudine?
> Rinunciare all'amante per la famiglia?
> 
> ...


Io vorrei sapere una SOLA cosa ... cosa e quali valori trasmetteranno ai loro figli.

Solo questo.


----------



## Old amarax (22 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere una SOLA cosa ... cosa e quali valori trasmetteranno ai loro figli.
> 
> Solo questo.


Dovrebbero essere attori da Oscar...riuscire a  recitare sui reciproci sentimenti in loro presenza e poi a sipario calato fare i separati in casa...anche io ho finto e fingo con i miei figli ma amando quello strano unomo che mi gira per casa. Il che è più facile.
Essere separati in casa è di moda...per tanti motivi. Ma per lo più i figli sono a conoscenza del fatto che i genitori non si amano più.


----------



## Old avalon (22 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Avalon, per esprimermi mi manca un dato fondamentale. Con l'amante da quanto dura?


è iniziata a luglio.


----------



## Old avalon (22 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Posso fare l'aiutante -crotala?
> e la moglie di lui...lo sa?


no!  ma vorrei tanto che lo sapesse! ..... così forse lo lascerebbe


----------



## Old avalon (22 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere una SOLA cosa ... cosa e quali valori trasmetteranno ai loro figli.
> 
> Solo questo.


Quelli che abbiamo trasmesso fino adesso ...... che cavolo!


----------



## Old avalon (22 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Dovrebbero essere attori da Oscar...riuscire a  recitare sui reciproci sentimenti in loro presenza e poi a sipario calato fare i separati in casa...anche io ho finto e fingo con i miei figli ma amando quello strano unomo che mi gira per casa. Il che è più facile.
> Essere separati in casa è di moda...per tanti motivi. Ma per lo più i figli sono a conoscenza del fatto che i genitori non si amano più.


Mai portato avanti un lavoro che vi ha rotto ma lo fate comunque per portare a casa la pagnotta?  Che differenza c'è? E poi la famiglia non è fatta solo di un uomo e una donna che si amano ma di una montagna di altre cose..... impegni sottoscritti, aiuto reciproco, alleanza nell'educazione dei figli.....!    Siete proprio così sicuri che sarebbe più  educativo prendere e dire è finita? Che rimanere a casa sia la scelta più facile e comoda?  Vi assicuro che non lo è per niente!


----------



## LDS (22 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sai ho capito una cosa io. 

Io non amo nessuna delle mie donne. Non adesso almeno. Mi sono accorto che stavo giustificando i miei sentimenti con parole che non rispecchiano quello che il sentimento dovrebbe essere.
Quando dici ad una donna che l'ami non la tradisci perchè davvero non ti interessano altre donne. Quando dici all'amante che l'ami è una cagata di proporzioni bibliche perchè tanto sai che la posizione sociale non evolverà, anzi al massimo degenererà.
Tu non ami tuo marito, vuoi perchè non hai sintonia a letto, vuoi perchè ti sei annoiata, vuoi perchè non ti senti completamente felice con lui, ma non ami nemmeno l'altro. 
Ora puoi pure dirmi di no, come dissi io quando me lo fece notare persa, ma tanto prima o poi apri gli occhi.

ah, le storie clandestine succedono sempre improvvisamente e ti sconvolgono l'esistenza; pensa che ti sconvolgono a tal punto, ti danno così tanta energia che a casa tua le cose vanno meglio. 
Il problema, anzi i problemi li vedi dopo.


----------



## LDS (22 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Mai portato avanti un lavoro che vi ha rotto ma lo fate comunque per portare a casa la pagnotta?  Che differenza c'è? E poi la famiglia non è fatta solo di un uomo e una donna che si amano ma di una montagna di altre cose..... impegni sottoscritti, aiuto reciproco, alleanza nell'educazione dei figli.....!    Siete proprio così sicuri che sarebbe più  educativo prendere e dire è finita? Che rimanere a casa sia la scelta più facile e comoda?  Vi assicuro che non lo è per niente!



la scelta più giusta non esiste quando ci sono di mezzo i figli. La scelta che devi fare è quella che fa soffrire di meno l'unica cosa che non devi tradire per non essere anche ai loro occhi una grandissima s.tronza.


----------



## Old amarax (22 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> no! *ma vorrei tanto che lo sapesse! ..... così forse lo lascerebbe*





avalon ha detto:


> Mai portato avanti un lavoro che vi ha rotto ma lo fate comunque per portare a casa la pagnotta? Che differenza c'è? E poi la famiglia non è fatta solo di un uomo e una donna che si amano ma di una montagna di altre cose*..... impegni sottoscritti, aiuto reciproco, alleanza nell'educazione dei figli.....!* Siete proprio così sicuri che sarebbe più educativo prendere e dire è finita? Che rimanere a casa sia la scelta più facile e comoda? Vi assicuro che non lo è per niente!


 
Non sei coerente o salti qualche passaggio:
avete deciso o no di non lasciare i rispettivi coniugi perchè fareste soffrire i figlie e gli impegni e tutto il resto?
e allora perchè speri che lei lo venga a sapere?

non è facile per niente , vero? lo so 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma a te non è venuto il dubbio , nessun dubbio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 che forse a iniziare unaa storia extra-coniugale ci avresti sofferto?


E pensa che io sto dall'altra parte. 
Sono una moglie tradita e che non riesce a sbattere fuori il marito in nessun modo.
Già perchè lui ama me...


----------



## LDS (22 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> L'ho già sentita la frase che ho messo in neretto... ah, si... l'ho detta io! Non ho capito una cosa, entrambi avete deciso di non rinunciare alla propria famiglia, ma continuate a vedervi? A che pro? Il continuare la relazione non farà altro che intensificare il vostro amore e quindi farvi soffrire ancora di più...


kid il punto è che tutti dicono che ci vediamo solo per scopare, solo che poi con una persona se ci stai bene ti va anche di sentirla quando non è con te, ti va di ascoltarla, cominciano i dialoghi lunghi ed interminabili, si comincia a raccontarsi la propria vita, si costruisce fiducia, si mettono ponti per un qualcosa che non esisterà.

La parola amore riversata all'amante è come il sale nel caffè. Fa schifo.


----------



## Old amarax (22 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sai ho capito una cosa io.
> 
> *Io non amo nessuna delle mie donne*. Non adesso almeno. Mi sono accorto che stavo giustificando i miei sentimenti con parole che non rispecchiano quello che il sentimento dovrebbe essere.
> *Quando dici ad una donna che l'ami non la tradisci perchè davvero non ti interessano altre donne.* Quando dici all'amante che l'ami è una cagata di proporzioni bibliche perchè tanto sai che la posizione sociale non evolverà, anzi al massimo degenererà.
> ...








 :mrgreen 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   k, questa me la ero persa. Complimenti  e un abbraccio da una delle due ...non tue però


----------



## LDS (22 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Non sei coerente o salti qualche passaggio:
> avete deciso o no di non lasciare i rispettivi coniugi perchè fareste soffrire i figlie e gli impegni e tutto il resto?
> e allora perchè speri che lei lo venga a sapere?
> 
> ...


Ad una persona quando ti affezioni, quando le vuoi bene, è difficile farle del male. Le donne non si lasciano.


----------



## LDS (22 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> :mrgreen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se una donna ti da 10 pensieri, due donne non te ne danno 20, ma 100 perchè si moltiplicano fra di loro. Non voglio pensare a quelli che mantengono in piedi 3 o 4 relazioni contemporaneamente.


----------



## Old avalon (22 Novembre 2008)

Forse hai ragione!


----------



## LDS (22 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione!


vorrei tanto sbagliarmi, e avrei voluto tanto avere ragione quando credevo che persa diceva stron.zate.

eh vabbè.


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Se una donna ti da 10 pensieri, due donne non te ne danno 20, ma 100 perchè si moltiplicano fra di loro. Non voglio pensare a quelli che mantengono in piedi 3 o 4 relazioni contemporaneamente.



Idem per gli uomini.


----------



## Old avalon (22 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Non sei coerente o salti qualche passaggio:
> avete deciso o no di non lasciare i rispettivi coniugi perchè fareste soffrire i figlie e gli impegni e tutto il resto?
> e allora perchè speri che lei lo venga a sapere?
> 
> ...


Forse spero che la moglie lo venga a sapere perchè a quel punto forse lo sbatterebbe fuori e.......

Quando ho iniziato questa storia (il mio primo tradimento il suo ennesimo) pensavo solo ad una storia di sesso (capirai ... dopo anni di finti orgasmi finalmente il sesso era super!) e invece poi entrambi ci abbiamo messo il cuore e lì è cominciata la fregatura sentimentale!


----------



## Old avalon (22 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> kid il punto è che tutti dicono che ci vediamo solo per scopare, solo che poi con una persona se ci stai bene ti va anche di sentirla quando non è con te, ti va di ascoltarla, cominciano i dialoghi lunghi ed interminabili, si comincia a raccontarsi la propria vita, si costruisce fiducia, si mettono ponti per un qualcosa che non esisterà.
> 
> La parola amore riversata all'amante è come il sale nel caffè. Fa schifo.


 Sei strano forte...... la prima parte del tuo intervento illustra perfettamente quello che è successo fra di noi.   La frase finale non la capisco.... non si può amare un'amante? 

A te com'è andata?


----------



## Old alesera (22 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Sei strano forte...... la prima parte del tuo intervento illustra perfettamente quello che è successo fra di noi.   La frase finale non la capisco.... non si può amare un'amante?
> 
> A te com'è andata?



se l'ami, ti rendi libera / o e l'amante di incanto diventa il tuo partner....


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> in assenza di  veri ne fai le veci?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maior solo nella crotalaggine!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Se una donna ti da 10 pensieri, due donne non te ne danno 20, ma 100 perchè si moltiplicano fra di loro. Non voglio pensare a quelli che mantengono in piedi 3 o 4 relazioni contemporaneamente.



LDS siamo seri. Chi intrattiene giochi plurimi è uno psicopatico/a.
Una vera relazione al massimo puo' impattare con un legame preesistente, non con due o piu'!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, siete umani. Benvenuto.
> 
> Diciamo che è una scelta condivisibile se non porta troppo dolore nella coppia, perchè i figli ne risenterebbero più di una eventuale separazione.
> 
> ...



Non era Kid che parlava. Era una sua proiezione "riveduta e corretta" (kid 2.0)!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> è iniziata a luglio.


come supponevo. Tranquilla, è già verso la fine. Lui la moglie non la lascia, e tu ti stuferai.

E noi saremo qui per te, se vorrai!


----------



## Old amarax (22 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Forse spero che la moglie lo venga a sapere perchè a quel punto forse lo sbatterebbe fuori e.......
> 
> Quando ho iniziato questa storia (*il mio primo tradimento* il suo ennesimo) pensavo solo ad una storia di sesso (*capirai ... dopo anni di finti orgasmi finalmente il sesso era super!)* e invece poi entrambi ci abbiamo messo il cuore e lì è cominciata la fregatura sentimentale!


 





 non capisco perchè i tuoi problemi di coppia li hai risolti fuori dalla coppia. Se frequenterai il forum capirai che io sono un un pò fuori. Non di testa, ma dai tempi. Così non perdere tempo a dirmi che sono un'illusa , lo so da me. Se invece me lo vuoi raccontare saprò ascoltare.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2008)

*Temporanea insanità mentale*



avalon ha detto:


> Mai portato avanti un lavoro che vi ha rotto ma lo fate comunque per portare a casa la pagnotta?  Che differenza c'è? E poi la famiglia non è fatta solo di un uomo e una donna che si amano ma di una montagna di altre cose..... impegni sottoscritti, aiuto reciproco, alleanza nell'educazione dei figli.....!    Siete proprio così sicuri che sarebbe più  educativo prendere e dire è finita? Che rimanere a casa sia la scelta più facile e comoda?  Vi assicuro che non lo è per niente!


Tesoro...stai straparlando.

La vera soluzione è solo una: che tu lasci l'amante e torni da tuo marito. Così da poterti specchiare la mattina senza patemi!


----------



## Old amarax (22 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> maior solo nella crotalaggine!
















  o  pps....mi sembra un complimento.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  è un complimento????


----------



## Old amarax (22 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> come supponevo. Tranquilla, è già verso la fine. Lui la moglie non la lascia, e *tu ti stuferai.*
> 
> E noi saremo qui per te, se vorrai!


 
Non glie lo dire per carità!!Se no ci mette 3 anni pure lei... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ...


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sai ho capito una cosa io.
> 
> Io non amo nessuna delle mie donne. Non adesso almeno. Mi sono accorto che stavo giustificando i miei sentimenti con parole che non rispecchiano quello che il sentimento dovrebbe essere.




SONO FIERA DEL MIO RAGAZZO!


----------



## Old alesera (22 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> SONO FIERA DEL MIO RAGAZZO!



si ma adesso vediamo i fatti.........


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2008)

Beh, la consapevolezza è il primo passo!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> o  pps....mi sembra un complimento....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si si è un complimento!


----------



## Old alesera (22 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Beh, la consapevolezza è il primo passo!



quando gli facevo noatare l'egoismo...mi sbranò.....meno male che si cresce


----------



## Old lele51 (22 Novembre 2008)

Tante volte mi domando se invece di fingere orgasmi inesistenti ci si parlasse per rimediare con aiuto esterno un disagio sofferto per lo più dalle signore in questione quanti brutti momenti di vita piatta si sarebbero risparmiate molte coppie... ?????
Lele


----------



## Mari' (22 Novembre 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Tante volte mi domando se invece di fingere orgasmi inesistenti ci si parlasse per rimediare con aiuto esterno un disagio sofferto per lo più dalle signore in questione quanti brutti momenti di vita piatta si sarebbero risparmiate molte coppie... ?????
> Lele



Che fai Lele  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   vuoi risolvere i problemi del MONDO?


----------



## Old lele51 (22 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che fai Lele
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non tanto del mondo, basterebbe che così come la coppia si esprime nel come e nel quando sono gradite certe cose, lo si faccia anche nei disagi, punto e basta, come ha fatto la signora che adesso si lamenta nel suo fidanzamento, ha sempre finto???, e nei primi anni di matrimonio anche??, ma allora perchè cacchio si è sposata... per la casa i figli e tutto il resto...???
Dai, un pò di buon senso ci vuole nella vita....
Marì anche te sei esperta di orgasmi teatrali...????


----------



## Mari' (22 Novembre 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Non tanto del mondo, basterebbe che così come la coppia si esprime nel come e nel quando sono gradite certe cose, lo si faccia anche nei disagi, punto e basta, come ha fatto la signora che adesso si lamenta nel suo fidanzamento, ha sempre finto???, e nei primi anni di matrimonio anche??, ma allora perchè cacchio si è sposata... per la casa i figli e tutto il resto...???
> Dai, un pò di buon senso ci vuole nella vita....
> * Marì anche te sei esperta di orgasmi teatrali...????*


Lele  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ci vai da solo, o ti ci mando?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ti sembro la persona adatta a simile menzogna? 

	
	
		
		
	


	















   ma manco per tutto l'oro del mondo mentirei.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2008)

Anni fa un mio conoscente venne mollato dalla moglie (che ovviamente aveva il ganzo di riserva), che se ne andò con la figlia, e gli porto ' pure via la casa (che lo stolto aveva intestato a lei).

A chiosa, lei disse "AH E INFINE TI DICO CHE A LETTO MI FACEVI VOMITARE"


----------



## Old lele51 (22 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lele
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci vado da solo e mi autoscalcio nel da drìo... sei contenta?
a che fà ho messo le faccine Marì, bacio. Lele


----------



## Mari' (22 Novembre 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Ci vado da solo e mi autoscalcio nel da drìo... sei contenta?
> a che fà ho messo le faccine Marì, bacio. Lele


Ma io ho capito la tua ironia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e c'ho giocato sopra anch'io  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Un abbraccione a te Lele!


----------



## Old lele51 (22 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anni fa un mio conoscente venne mollato dalla moglie (che ovviamente aveva il ganzo di riserva), che se ne andò con la figlia, e gli porto ' pure via la casa (che lo stolto aveva intestato a lei).
> 
> A chiosa, lei disse "AH E INFINE TI DICO CHE A LETTO MI FACEVI VOMITARE"




Ma allora, mi domando???? che cacchio si fa quando si è fidanzati se non altro che intravedere la buona o cattiva congenie nel letto, nel lavoro, nella vita in comune, se uno si fidanza e dopo 5 anni si sposa, che la signora del tuo amico era anoressica che vomitava tutto quello che mangiava...????


----------



## Old lele51 (22 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma io ho capito la tua ironia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old amarax (22 Novembre 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Tante volte mi domando se invece di fingere orgasmi inesistenti ci si parlasse per rimediare con aiuto esterno un disagio sofferto per lo più dalle signore in questione quanti brutti momenti di vita piatta si sarebbero risparmiate molte coppie... ?????
> Lele





Mari' ha detto:


> Che fai Lele
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le persone così sono reazzzzionarie e vanno soppppresssse 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...ci spareranno a vista. Mi sa che soccombiamo,decisamente in ribasso rispetto alla media nazionale


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Ma allora, mi domando???? che cacchio si fa quando si è fidanzati se non altro che intravedere la buona o cattiva congenie nel letto, nel lavoro, nella vita in comune, se uno si fidanza e dopo 5 anni si sposa, che la signora del tuo amico era anoressica che vomitava tutto quello che mangiava...????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gente così è inadatta per vivere. Eppure, nella loro superficialità bulimica, sono sempre di piu' su questo pianete


----------



## Old alesera (22 Novembre 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Non tanto del mondo, basterebbe che così come la coppia si esprime nel come e nel quando sono gradite certe cose, lo si faccia anche nei disagi, punto e basta, come ha fatto la signora che adesso si lamenta nel suo fidanzamento, ha sempre finto???, e nei primi anni di matrimonio anche??, ma allora perchè cacchio si è sposata... per la casa i figli e tutto il resto...???
> Dai, un pò di buon senso ci vuole nella vita....
> Marì anche te sei esperta di orgasmi teatrali...????



mi sembra una cosa banale....nel senso che posso farti mille esempi di donne che mi hanno detto SE LO SAPEVO PRIMA eppure sono sempre lì


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> I figli vogliono dei genitori felici, l'ipocrisia non paga mai. Però se sai già che l'altro non lascerebbe mai la propria famiglia... che dire? Stai attenta a non farti male. Tuo marito potrebbe anche lui cercare l'amore da un'altra parte, ci hai mai pensato?


 Sei sicura?
I figli vogliono dei genitori che non scarichino su di loro i propri problemi.
I figli vogliano adulti che facciano gli adulti e che facciano i genitori.
I figli vogliono persone stabili che diano stabilità.
Non vogliono vedere l'infelicità dei genitori, ma della loro felicità sentimentale e sessuale non ne sanno nulla e nulla vogliono sapere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> I bambini saranno "bambini" ma non per questo sono stupidi... se i genitori non vanno d'accordo, non si amano... se ne accorgono anche loro! La figlia di una mia amica a 3 anni ha chiesto "mamma, perchè tu e il papà non vi date mai un bacio?"
> Soffrono a vedere i genitori così, certo la separazione per loro è uno shock, non di sicuro una passeggiata, ma prima o poi se ne fanno una ragione...


Però bisogna stare attenti a non attribuire alle parole dei bambini significati che non hanno e non possono avere.
L'esperienza dei bambini è limitata e limitatissima la capacità di rielaborarla.
Ci sono genitori che si amano e non hanno piacere di baciarsi di fronte ai figli proprio perché si amano e attribuiscono al bacio un valore anche erotico che sentono inopportuno esibire.
Forse la bambina voleva solo sapere come funziona in casa rispetto ad altre cose viste.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ma se con un po' di civiltà e buona educazione tutto continua come prima e solo io e mio marito sappiamo di essere separati in casa, cosa cambia per la prole?
> L'esempio sarà sempre quello di due genitori che vivono insieme.
> 
> Nessuna esperienza di separati in casa per amore dei figli fra di voi?


 IO credo che chi fa questa scelta sa che 

l'amante non ha alcuna intenzione di impegnarsi a costruire una vera relazione con tutte le responsabilità conseguenti nei confronti dei figli dei matrimoni precedenti propri e altrui
sa che questa è una parentesi e che ...non vale la pena di disfare le valige se si sta pochi giorni in albergo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> vorrei tanto sbagliarmi, e avrei voluto tanto avere ragione quando credevo che persa diceva stron.zate.
> 
> eh vabbè.














​Ma cosa è successo? A Roma hai trovato la verità?​​​


----------



## Old avalon (24 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> IO credo che chi fa questa scelta sa che
> 
> l'amante non ha alcuna intenzione di impegnarsi a costruire una vera relazione con tutte le responsabilità conseguenti nei confronti dei figli dei matrimoni precedenti propri e altrui
> sa che questa è una parentesi e che ...non vale la pena di disfare le valige se si sta pochi giorni in albergo.



Comincio decisamente a rendermene conto. Tra l'altro visto che di relazioni prima di me ne ha avute molte ho capito durante questo fine settimana che il ragazzo è un bugiardo cronico e che quindi, sesso a parte, forse non vale proprio la pena di metterci il cuore........!

Un pò mi spiace che l'ignara mogliettina non sappia che razza di stronzetto ha sposato!


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Comincio decisamente a rendermene conto. Tra l'altro visto che di relazioni prima di me ne ha avute molte ho capito durante questo fine settimana che il ragazzo è un bugiardo cronico e che quindi, sesso a parte, forse non vale proprio la pena di metterci il cuore........!
> 
> *Un pò mi spiace che l'ignara mogliettina non sappia che razza di stronzetto ha sposato*!


se ancora non lo sa lo scoprirà nel tempo...


----------



## Old avalon (24 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se ancora non lo sa lo scoprirà nel tempo...


Lo spero, perchè quando arrivi a quota 30 e rotti tradimenti tua moglie dovrebbe sapere chi ha sposato ed essere in grado di decidere se vuole tenerti o no!


----------



## Old amarax (24 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Comincio decisamente a rendermene conto. Tra l'altro visto che di relazioni prima di me ne ha avute molte ho capito durante questo fine settimana che il ragazzo è un bugiardo cronico e che quindi, sesso a parte, forse non vale proprio la pena di metterci il cuore........!
> 
> *Un pò mi spiace che l'ignara mogliettina non sappia che razza di stronzetto ha sposato![/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Old avalon (24 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> avalon ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Comincio decisamente a rendermene conto. Tra l'altro visto che di relazioni prima di me ne ha avute molte ho capito durante questo fine settimana che il ragazzo è un bugiardo cronico e che quindi, sesso a parte, forse non vale proprio la pena di metterci il cuore........!
> ...


----------



## Old thai (24 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> E' proprio perchè me le prendo che resto anche se vorrei andarmene! I figli non sopporterebbero un'eventuale separazione. *HO proposto a mio marito di rimanere insieme, con civiltà, vivendo ognuno la propria vita*!


 
Ma i figli non sono come le tre scimmiette "non vedo, non sento e non parlo".... capirebbero tutto in un nano secondo!!!
Attenti a questa scelta.
Thai


----------



## Verena67 (24 Novembre 2008)

Avalon, l'altro giorno pensavo: tempo tre giorni ci dirà quant'è ******* lui!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Lo spero, perchè quando arrivi a quota 30 e rotti tradimenti tua moglie dovrebbe sapere chi ha sposato ed essere in grado di decidere se vuole tenerti o no!


e tu pensavi di essere l'Eletta?


----------



## Old avalon (25 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Avalon, l'altro giorno pensavo: tempo tre giorni ci dirà quant'è ******* lui!


Ciao crotala, 

che fosse uno st****o lo penso dal primo giorno,   mi serviva un po' di tempo per dirlo!


----------



## Old avalon (25 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e tu pensavi di essere l'Eletta?


A sentire lui sono il suo fantastico amore!!!! Come se ci credessi!  Eppure non ho intenzione di lasciarlo.


----------



## Old serenity (25 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e tu pensavi di essere l'Eletta?


 
te possino....


----------



## Old avalon (25 Novembre 2008)

serenity ha detto:


> te possino....


Prego?


----------



## Old serenity (25 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Prego?


 
nulla cara, perdonami.
A rileggere ora queste cose mi viene da sorridere. 
E Verena è talmente diretta ed incisiva che non posso fare altro che mandarle un grande bacio.

Sere


----------



## Verena67 (25 Novembre 2008)

Bacio che ricambio!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ma se con un po' di civiltà e buona educazione tutto continua come prima e solo io e mio marito sappiamo di essere separati in casa, cosa cambia per la prole?
> L'esempio sarà sempre quello di due genitori che vivono insieme.
> 
> Nessuna esperienza di separati in casa per amore dei figli fra di voi?


 
Una cosa forse mi sfugge o l'hai già scritto...tuo marito in tutto questo fa da soprammobile? Non si è espresso? Ha detto "OK contenta tu contenti tutti?


----------



## Old belledejour (26 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Forse spero che la moglie lo venga a sapere perchè a quel punto forse lo sbatterebbe fuori e.......!





avalon ha detto:


> Comincio decisamente a rendermene conto. Tra l'altro visto che di relazioni prima di me ne ha avute molte ho capito durante questo fine settimana che il ragazzo è un bugiardo cronico e che quindi, sesso a parte, forse non vale proprio la pena di metterci il cuore........!
> 
> Un pò mi spiace che l'ignara mogliettina non sappia che razza di stronzetto ha sposato!





avalon ha detto:


> Lo spero, perchè quando arrivi a quota 30 e rotti tradimenti tua moglie dovrebbe sapere chi ha sposato ed essere in grado di decidere se vuole tenerti o no!



Perchè tu vivi nella convinzione che lei non sappia nulla???? Seeeeeee!!!!
Sai quante donne chiudono gli occhi? Questa è una di quelle!


----------



## Old belledejour (26 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> A sentire lui sono il suo fantastico amore!!!! Come se ci credessi!  Eppure non ho intenzione di lasciarlo.



Si che sei il suo fantastico amore, lui ci crede pure, ma non è realmente cosi. Non nel concetto di amore che una persona notoriamente ha. In parte in queste storie ci si lascia andare perchè si crede di non dover dare, ritrovandosi ad investire il doppio.
Non lo lascerai perchè non ti senti di dover "impegnarti" più di tanto con lui, io sono per le passioni da vivere e non da reprimere, ma non condivido il tradimento a priori. 
Tuo marito avrebbe tutto il diritto di vivere una sua vita.


----------



## Old avalon (26 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Una cosa forse mi sfugge o l'hai già scritto...tuo marito in tutto questo fa da soprammobile? Non si è espresso? Ha detto "OK contenta tu contenti tutti?


A mio marito (parole sue: "se tra noi è finita, me ne vado ...... prendo i figli un we si e uno no perchè lavoro tutta la settimana e ho anch'io una vita da vivere nei fine-settimana") ho proposto di tenersi la casa, i figli e i soldi: io me ne sarei andata e mi sarei fatta carico dei figli nei fine settimana. 
Di fronte a questa proposta il nobile spirito di sacrificio del consorte ha deciso di tenersi nell'ordine: un matrimonio senza amore, la governante, la cuoca, l'amministratrice, la baby-sitter, la lavandaia, (ecc. ecc. nella persona della sottoscritta) i figli (senza i problemi e le corse connessi alla loro gestione), la casa. ecc. ecc.

Per la serie: amo la vita comoda!


----------



## Old avalon (26 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Perchè tu vivi nella convinzione che lei non sappia nulla???? Seeeeeee!!!!
> Sai quante donne chiudono gli occhi? Questa è una di quelle!


Ciao Belle,  ti farò una confessione: ieri durante un incontro veloce ma molto intimo, il ciccino riceve una telefonata dalla legittima consorte. Anche non volendo sento sia le parole che il tono con cui sono pronunciate!  Non convinta delle risposte la signora lo richiama..... questa volta il ciccino si allontana!    
Non ho il piacere di conoscere la signora ma sentita la prima telefonata e constatati i risultati "deprimenti" (non so se mi spiego!) della seconda traggo le seguenti conclusioni:

1. lei è sicuramente una spaccapalle
2. lo tiene al guinzaglio 
3. si fida di lui come si fiderebbe di un cobra
4. se usassi certi toni e certe rotture di palle con mio marito sarei stata
 scaricata anni fa!

Mi sorge spontanea una domanda? Basta un figlio in comune per farsi ridurre così? Con quali altri mezzi puoi tenere un uomo per le palle in questo modo?


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> A mio marito (parole sue: "se tra noi è finita, me ne vado ...... prendo i figli un we si e uno no perchè lavoro tutta la settimana e ho anch'io una vita da vivere nei fine-settimana") ho proposto di tenersi la casa, i figli e i soldi: io me ne sarei andata e mi sarei fatta carico dei figli nei fine settimana.
> Di fronte a questa proposta il nobile spirito di sacrificio del consorte ha deciso di tenersi nell'ordine: un matrimonio senza amore, la governante, la cuoca, l'amministratrice, la baby-sitter, la lavandaia, (ecc. ecc. nella persona della sottoscritta) i figli (senza i problemi e le corse connessi alla loro gestione), la casa. ecc. ecc.
> 
> Per la serie: amo la vita comoda!


che tristezza... a parte tutto, arrivati a 'sti livelli, è proprio meglio prendere ognuno la propria strada.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao Belle, ti farò una confessione: ieri durante un incontro veloce ma molto intimo, il ciccino riceve una telefonata dalla legittima consorte. Anche non volendo sento sia le parole che il tono con cui sono pronunciate! Non convinta delle risposte la signora lo richiama..... questa volta il ciccino si allontana!
> Non ho il piacere di conoscere la signora ma sentita la prima telefonata e constatati i risultati "deprimenti" (non so se mi spiego!) della seconda traggo le seguenti conclusioni:
> 
> 1. lei è sicuramente una spaccapalle
> ...


con il carattere?


----------



## Old avalon (26 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> con il carattere?


Non lo so, me lo sto chiedendo da ieri. La risposta che mi viene più spontanea è con i sensi di colpa di lui (fedifrago recidivo....con me abbiamo passato la trentina di avventure extra-coniugali, dice!) o con la tipica allergia degli uomini ai cambiamenti....non so!


----------



## Old belledejour (26 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao Belle,  ti farò una confessione: ieri durante un incontro veloce ma molto intimo, il ciccino riceve una telefonata dalla legittima consorte. Anche non volendo sento sia le parole che il tono con cui sono pronunciate!  Non convinta delle risposte la signora lo richiama..... questa volta il ciccino si allontana!
> Non ho il piacere di conoscere la signora ma sentita la prima telefonata e constatati i risultati "deprimenti" (non so se mi spiego!) della seconda traggo le seguenti conclusioni:
> 
> 1. lei è sicuramente una spaccapalle





avalon ha detto:


> Tutte le spaccapalle hanno le corna.
> 2. lo tiene al guinzaglio  Più si cerca di tenere uno stretto e più scappa per il solo gusto di scappare. Io quando ho tradito l'ho fatto solo per il gusto di farla franca.
> 3. si fida di lui come si fiderebbe di un cobra  Ecco
> 4. se usassi certi toni e certe rotture di palle con mio marito sarei stata
> ...



Mia cara potrei dire che lo stesso valeva per la persona con cui ho avuto una storia. Lui donnaiolo ma ugualmente molto controllato. 
Resto della mia convinzione, lo sanno. Hanno solo paura di perdere l'ometto! Si sentono realizzate cosi, ognuno vive come crede! E tu non chiamare nessuno per piacere! Tanto non lo molla!


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Non lo so, me lo sto chiedendo da ieri. La risposta che mi viene più spontanea è con i sensi di colpa di lui (fedifrago recidivo....con me abbiamo passato la trentina di avventure extra-coniugali, dice!) o con la tipica allergia degli uomini ai cambiamenti....non so!


e tu ci credi che ha avuto 30 donne?


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mia cara potrei dire che lo stesso valeva per la persona con cui ho avuto una storia. Lui donnaiolo ma ugualmente molto controllato.
> Resto della mia convinzione, lo sanno. Hanno solo paura di perdere l'ometto! Si sentono realizzate cosi, ognuno vive come crede! E tu non chiamare nessuno per piacere! Tanto non lo molla!




non esserne così sicura.. ti assicuro che nel 90% dei casi sono i mariti che se scoperti negano anche l'evidenza e non si schiodano da casa neanche con il lancia razzi.
da qui il fatto che poi tutto degenera in casini sempre peggiori.


----------



## Old avalon (26 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tu ci credi che ha avuto 30 donne?


Francamente? No!


----------



## Old avalon (26 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Si che sei il suo fantastico amore, lui ci crede pure, ma non è realmente cosi. Non nel concetto di amore che una persona notoriamente ha. In parte in queste storie ci si lascia andare perchè si crede di non dover dare, ritrovandosi ad investire il doppio.
> Non lo lascerai perchè non ti senti di dover "impegnarti" più di tanto con lui, io sono per le passioni da vivere e non da reprimere, ma non condivido il tradimento a priori.
> Tuo marito avrebbe tutto il diritto di vivere una sua vita.


La vive Belle....... la vive! Credimi!


----------



## Old belledejour (26 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non esserne così sicura.. ti assicuro che nel 90% dei casi sono i mariti che se scoperti negano anche l'evidenza e non si schiodano da casa neanche con il lancia razzi.
> da qui il fatto che poi tutto degenera in casini sempre peggiori.



Anna io un traditore assurdo ho avuto modo di conoscerlo, per qualche secondo mi fece dubitare anche dei miei stessi occhi. Ma qualche secondo appunto.
Va bene che negano e che sanno raccontarla benissimo, ma quando uno ha una vita parallela la moglie se ne accorge. Che non vuol ammerlo, che non vuol crederlo, che vuol far finta di nulla, che ha paura della verità ok.. ma che hanno corna su corna e non se ne rendono conto no. 
Confido nell'intelligenza umana!


----------



## Old belledejour (26 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> La vive Belle....... la vive! Credimi!


E lascialo! Cosi lui vive la sua e tu vivi la tua. 
I vostri figli hanno una visione vera e sana del matrimonio.


----------



## Old belledejour (26 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tu ci credi che ha avuto 30 donne?


Il mio examante anche di piu!
Lo so per certo, anche da altre fonti.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Anna io un traditore assurdo ho avuto modo di conoscerlo, per qualche secondo mi fece dubitare anche dei miei stessi occhi. Ma qualche secondo appunto.
> Va bene che negano e che sanno raccontarla benissimo, ma quando uno ha una vita parallela la moglie se ne accorge. Che non vuol ammerlo, che non vuol crederlo, che vuol far finta di nulla, che ha paura della verità ok.. ma che hanno corna su corna e non se ne rendono conto no.
> Confido nell'intelligenza umana!


ma sai... io credo che dopo le prime corna: se perdoni è come se le avallassi, come diceva bene qualcuno..
è lì lo sbaglio. lo si capisce sempre dopo, però...


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Il mio examante anche di piu!
> Lo so per certo, anche da altre fonti.


azz... un mandrillone proprio


----------



## Old belledejour (26 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sai... io credo che dopo le prime corna: se perdoni è come se le avallassi, come diceva bene qualcuno..
> è lì lo sbaglio. lo si capisce sempre dopo, però...



Purtroppo son rari i tradimenti che si possono perdonare.


----------



## Old belledejour (26 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> azz... un mandrillone proprio


Eh! 
Ciò non toglie che la scema del villaggio fossi io, dal momento che l'ho messo alle strette!!!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao Belle, ti farò una confessione: ieri durante un incontro veloce ma molto intimo, il ciccino riceve una telefonata dalla legittima consorte. Anche non volendo sento sia le parole che il tono con cui sono pronunciate! Non convinta delle risposte la signora lo richiama..... questa volta il ciccino si allontana!
> Non ho il piacere di conoscere la signora ma sentita la prima telefonata e constatati i risultati "deprimenti" (non so se mi spiego!) della seconda traggo le seguenti conclusioni:
> 
> 1. lei è sicuramente una spaccapalle
> ...


 o forse no per le ragioni di cui sopra: governante, tata, pulitrice, stiratrice, cuoca........ 
Forse lei è una gran rompiballe 364giorni alla settimana ma quell'unic o giorno in cui a lui serve una persona vicina davvero (checchè te ne dica e checchè ne pensi) lei c'è........


----------



## Old avalon (26 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> o forse no per le ragioni di cui sopra: governante, tata, pulitrice, stiratrice, cuoca........
> Forse lei è una gran rompiballe 364giorni alla settimana ma quell'unic o giorno in cui a lui serve una persona vicina davvero (checchè te ne dica e checchè ne pensi) lei c'è........


Giusto! ...... gira che ti rigira, alla fine sono tutti uguali!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Giusto! ...... gira che ti rigira, alla fine sono tutti uguali!


mi domandavo prima come mai non hai tu il coraggioe  la voglia di lasciare un marito che non ami. A te non mancherebbe nulla e non cambierebbe nulla se non che saresti più libera di vivere gli amori che vengono.
O tuo marito qualche pregio nascosto ce l'ha?


----------



## Old avalon (26 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi domandavo prima come mai non hai tu il coraggioe  la voglia di lasciare un marito che non ami. A te non mancherebbe nulla e non cambierebbe nulla se non che saresti più libera di vivere gli amori che vengono.
> O tuo marito qualche pregio nascosto ce l'ha?


Mio marito pregi ne ha tanti (e difetti pure!). Perchè resto con lui? perchè mi piace la vita che faccio, perchè anche se a volte mi fa arrabbiare, credo sia comunque più tollerante e paziente della maggior parte degli uomini, perchè non mi ha mai contestato il costo di una crema o di un paio di scarpe, perchè, lavorando insieme, ci garantiamo un ottimo tenore di vita e soprattutto perchè anche se il grande amore è passato (come passano tutti) sono rimasti da parte mia il rispetto per lui (che considero ancora il mio migliore amico) e l'affetto.  L'unica vera differenza e che non me la sento proprio di farci sesso (almeno per il momento)!


----------



## Old amarax (26 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Mio marito pregi ne ha tanti (e difetti pure!). Perchè resto con lui?* perchè mi piace la vita che faccio, perchè anche se a volte mi fa arrabbiare, credo sia comunque più tollerante e paziente della maggior parte degli uomini, perchè non mi ha mai contestato il costo di una crema o di un paio di scarpe, perchè, lavorando insieme, ci garantiamo un ottimo tenore di vita e soprattutto perchè anche se il grande amore è passato (come passano tutti) sono rimasti da parte mia il rispetto per lui* (che considero ancora il mio migliore amico) e l'affetto. L'unica vera differenza e che non me la sento proprio di farci sesso (almeno per il momento)!


 
... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ma conosci il significato della parola???
La mia è un'altra storia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




voglio scendere. Fermaate stò ca@@o di mondo?


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












   che faccio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   passo a prenderti?

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=aLoIKwEhTdI


----------



## Old amarax (26 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> che faccio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ache ora vieni? così mi preparo...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Novembre 2008)

Avalon
ieri l'altro era il tuo grande amore, oggi uno *******.
Il marito lo rispetti, pero' non ci fai sesso.

Sei così superficiale come appari, o è solo da parte tua una mancanza di consapevolezza? Sul serio, sono preoccupata!


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sì, e tu?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sulle montagne russe? E non avete vomitato? _Morire.... soffrire e con un sonno dire che noi poniam fine alle mille offese naturali che sono retaggio della carne_


----------



## Iris (27 Novembre 2008)

Continuo a chiedermi quale sostanza procura gli amletici dubbi di linea d'ombra.


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Continuo a chiedermi quale sostanza procura gli amletici dubbi di linea d'ombra.


La visione della realtà senza filtri??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*Avalon*

Stavo per dire che tuo marito alla fine é un bel parac.lo, poi continuando nella lettura mi sono resa conto che in fondo siete semplicemente un trio compensativo... forse ti spiacerà quel che dico, ma voi siete perfettamente aderenti ai vostri singoli egoismi.
Il tuo amico é un vero furbacchione che ha una moglie più furbacchiona di lui, tuo marito, nonostante tutto si fa stare bene le tue "fantasie" perché in fondo una colf precisa ed attenta come una moglie interessata é molto più impegnativa che qualche crema e qualche spesuccia in più e tu, tutto sommato, in questa situazione di stallo, non ti ci trovi poi così male, é una stasi, appunto, compensativa e qualunque movimento esistenziale obbligherebbe ognuno di voi a prendere decisioni.... meglio andare per usura e far sì che tutto si consumi senza inciampi. Poi si vedrà. 
Non ho consigli, solo un suggerimento, non credere a nessuno, é chiaro che fra voi la sincerità é strumentale alle vostre priorità.
Bruja


----------



## Old matilde (27 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Originalmente inviato da *avalon*
> _Ciao Belle, ti farò una confessione: ieri durante un incontro veloce ma molto intimo, il ciccino riceve una telefonata dalla legittima consorte. Anche non volendo sento sia le parole che il tono con cui sono pronunciate! Non convinta delle risposte la signora lo richiama..... questa volta il ciccino si allontana!
> Non ho il piacere di conoscere la signora ma sentita la prima telefonata e constatati i risultati "deprimenti" (non so se mi spiego!) della seconda traggo le seguenti conclusioni:
> 
> ...




perchè sprecate tutte queste energie per domandarvi come mai le mogli spaccapalle si tengono il vostro amante  e quanto cretine sono?
Le scelte di una moglie non vanno criticate mai: Il ruolo dell'amante è quello di dare svago e leggerezza non quello di giudicare vite che non vi appartengono!Si rischia di sopravvalutare se stessi senza essere messe alla prova nel quotidiano e in definitiva non siete le donne scelte dal fedifrago anche se lo voleste, in più l'amante funziona fino a quando non interferisce. Con questo "ometto" comunque state impegnano qualcosa anche voi, anche un'ora del vostro tempo è perle ai porci.


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*matilde*



matilde ha detto:


> perchè sprecate tutte queste energie per domandarvi come mai le mogli spaccapalle si tengono il vostro amante e quanto cretine sono?
> Le scelte di una moglie non vanno criticate mai: Il ruolo dell'amante è quello di dare svago e leggerezza non quello di giudicare vite che non vi appartengono!Si rischia di sopravvalutare se stessi senza essere messe alla prova nel quotidiano e in definitiva non siete le donne scelte dal fedifrago anche se lo voleste, in più l'amante funziona fino a quando non interferisce. Con questo "ometto" comunque state impegnano qualcosa anche voi, anche un'ora del vostro tempo è perle ai porci.


Questo é il post del giorno!!! 
Se si valutassero queste tue riflessioni quante sciocchezze si potrebbero evitare e quanti errori eviterebbero di "coprirci la visuale"!
Bruja

p.s. Quella "santa donna" di mia nonna <(un pochino fuori dagli schemi) diceva sempre "gli amanti sono degli irrisolti soddisfatti"... e mi pare che sia una delle definizioni più azzeccate... anzi la prendo come firma!!!


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> perchè sprecate tutte queste energie per domandarvi come mai le mogli spaccapalle si tengono il vostro amante e quanto cretine sono?
> Le scelte di una moglie non vanno criticate mai: Il ruolo dell'amante è quello di dare svago e leggerezza non quello di giudicare vite che non vi appartengono!Si rischia di sopravvalutare se stessi senza essere messe alla prova nel quotidiano e in definitiva non siete le donne scelte dal fedifrago anche se lo voleste, in più l'amante funziona fino a quando non interferisce. Con questo "ometto" comunque state impegnano qualcosa anche voi, anche un'ora del vostro tempo è perle ai porci.


 concordo nel non dovere nè potere giudicare le mogli (o i mariti) dei traditori, ma non che le amanti abbiano un RUOLO prestabilito nè che debbano essere di svago e leggerezza. 
L'amante è, come la moglie, come il traditore, multiforme. Vene sono di stronze, ve ne sono di leggere, ve ne sono di innamorate. Non è giusto , credo, giudicare neppure il peggiore degli uomini. 
Noi sappiamo, che siamo amanti, traditori o compagni traditi, quanto dolore c'è in mezzo, un dolore pastoso dal quale è difficile divincolarsi.......


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> perchè sprecate tutte queste energie per domandarvi come mai le mogli spaccapalle si tengono il vostro amante  e quanto cretine sono?
> Le scelte di una moglie non vanno criticate mai: Il ruolo dell'amante è quello di dare svago e leggerezza non quello di giudicare vite che non vi appartengono!Si rischia di sopravvalutare se stessi senza essere messe alla prova nel quotidiano e in definitiva non siete le donne scelte dal fedifrago anche se lo voleste, in più l'amante funziona fino a quando non interferisce. Con questo "ometto" comunque state impegnano qualcosa anche voi, anche un'ora del vostro tempo è perle ai porci.





Bruja ha detto:


> Questo é il post del giorno!!!
> Se si valutassero queste tue riflessioni quante sciocchezze si potrebbero evitare e quanti errori eviterebbero di "coprirci la visuale"!
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Quella "santa donna" di mia nonna <(un pochino fuori dagli schemi) diceva sempre "gli amanti sono degli irrisolti soddisfatti"... e mi pare che sia una delle definizioni più azzeccate... anzi la prendo come firma!!!





Grande82 ha detto:


> concordo nel non dovere nè potere giudicare le mogli (o i mariti) dei traditori, ma non che le amanti abbiano un RUOLO prestabilito nè che debbano essere di svago e leggerezza.
> L'amante è, come la moglie, come il traditore, multiforme. Vene sono di stronze, ve ne sono di leggere, ve ne sono di innamorate. Non è giusto , credo, giudicare neppure il peggiore degli uomini.
> Noi sappiamo, che siamo amanti, traditori o compagni traditi, quanto dolore c'è in mezzo, un dolore pastoso dal quale è difficile divincolarsi.......



Mi chiedo che cosa renda molte donne di questo forum così monolitiche ed intansigenti, mai un dubbio, un'esitazione?


----------



## Old matilde (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> concordo nel non dovere nè potere giudicare le mogli (o i mariti) dei traditori, ma non che le amanti abbiano un RUOLO prestabilito nè che debbano essere di svago e leggerezza.
> L'amante è, come la moglie, come il traditore, multiforme. Vene sono di stronze, ve ne sono di leggere, ve ne sono di innamorate. Non è giusto , credo, giudicare neppure il peggiore degli uomini.
> Noi sappiamo, che siamo amanti, traditori o compagni traditi, quanto dolore c'è in mezzo, un dolore pastoso dal quale è difficile divincolarsi.......


E' un ruolo perchè non è moglie: non si trova l'amante se è in sostituzione della moglie/martito.
Quando si SCEGLIE di essere amante si sanno per certe alcune cose: i giudizi sulla coppia nella quale ti intrometti vanno puliti dal sentimento personale anche se fosse amore è sicuramente univoco, niente gelosia, niente pretese, niente futuro, niente telefonate, niente uscite alla luce del sole: è anche una mancanza di libertà di espressione... è una scelta che allo stesso tempo ti regala grande emozione, gran sesso e niente compromessi reciproci.
Quando manca la condivisione si prende il meglio e si da il meglio.
Per assurdo trovo anche giusto che la moglie telefoni e rompa le palle quando più le piace soprattutto se pensa di disturbare il marito mentre è a letto con un'altra! è nella sua libertà farlo, l'amante non potrebbe nemmeno se è a letto con la seconda amante!
Anche se diventa dolore è un dolore annunciato quindi trovo ridicola l'intromissione, il voler dimostrare chi è meglio o peggio, le amanti isteriche che si lamentano dell'omino.


----------



## Old matilde (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Mi chiedo che cosa renda molte donne di questo forum così monolitiche ed intansigenti, mai un dubbio, un'esitazione?


moltissimi dubbi, sempre. 
Non è intransigenza ma esperienza.. non confonderti.
Sono stata amante per abbastanza tempo da conoscere le dinamiche. 
Non ne ho sofferto perchè sapevo perfettamente qual'era il mio posto. 
E' una scelta che puoi fare o no.

Sai che ti intrometti in una crepa di rapporto già costruito, lo devi anteporre a te stessa, non criticare.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> E' un ruolo perchè non è moglie: non si trova l'amante se è in sostituzione della moglie/martito.
> Quando si SCEGLIE di essere amante si sanno per certe alcune cose: i giudizi sulla coppia nella quale ti intrometti vanno puliti dal sentimento personale anche se fosse amore è sicuramente univoco, niente gelosia, niente pretese, niente futuro, niente telefonate, niente uscite alla luce del sole: è anche una mancanza di libertà di espressione... è una scelta che allo stesso tempo ti regala grande emozione, gran sesso e niente compromessi reciproci.
> Quando manca la condivisione si prende il meglio e si da il meglio.
> Per assurdo trovo anche giusto che la moglie telefoni e rompa le palle quando più le piace soprattutto se pensa di disturbare il marito mentre è a letto con un'altra! è nella sua libertà farlo, l'amante non potrebbe nemmeno se è a letto con la seconda amante!
> Anche se diventa dolore è un dolore annunciato quindi trovo ridicola l'intromissione, il voler dimostrare chi è meglio o peggio, le amanti isteriche che si lamentano dell'omino.


ancora sono d'accordo solo in parte: è ridicolo voler dimostrare chi sia meglio. 
Epperò, che mondo razionale e perfetto prospetti, matilde!! 
Un mondo in cui l'amante non ha dolore nè pretese, gode e dona, prende e si emoziona. 
Eppure anche l'amante fa compromessi. Anche l'amante è combattuto/a, anche l'amante telefona, è geloso, sogna il futuro. 
Forse non dovrebbe,anche se dipende dai casi (molti traditori autorizzano gli/le amanti a comportarsi da compagni e giudici essendolo loro per primi...) eppure ci sono cose che non si controllano.
Si SCEGLIE, vero, di fare l'amante. Ma non si sceglie come farlo. A volte c'entra il cervello, tante volte pure il cuore.


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*Avalon*



avalon ha detto:


> Mi chiedo che cosa renda molte donne di questo forum così monolitiche ed intansigenti, mai un dubbio, un'esitazione?


Fermo restando che rispettop tutte le idee, tu confondo l'intransigenza con le opinioni.
Guarda che amanti bene o mla lo siamo state o lo avremmo potuto essere tutte... si tratta di scegliere se, come, perché e quando diventarlo.
I dubbi devono esserci sempre, ed é giusto che ci accompagnino prima di prendere decisioni, ma qui stiamo valutando una situazione ben definita e decantata. Sinceramente tu cosa vorresti sentirti dire, e guarda che te lo chiedo con la massima apertura mentale e disponibilità dialettica.
Ci hai dipinto uno scenario in cui il tuo amante, tuo marito e per certi versi tu, non ne uscite certo in modo impeccabile... poi possiamo parlarne e posso dirti che tante volte persone che sono entrate come te, con piglio battagliero hanno nel tempo valutato che certe opinioni erano aderenti ad una visuale "concreta" di storie che spesso vivono di fatuità e di opportunismi.
Non é e non sarà il tuo caso ma sinceramente TU che definizione daresti più centrata di persone irrisolte soddisfatte? In fondo non sono gli amanti in uno stato di sospensione artificiale in cui la realtà viene mascherata? E ultimo ma non meno importante, non é attraverso la trasgressione che questa realtà che non basta viene "soddisfatta" da rapporti che hanno ragione di essere solo perché quello primario non funziona.
Io sostengo sempre che non esisterebbero le amanti senza mogli o mariti "distratti"... quindi é sempre e comunque un rapporto compensativo, salvo che diventi primario... ma per esserlo E' NECESSARIO che si chiuda il matrimonio o la convivenza pregressa e di formi una nuova coppia!!!
Questa non é intransigenza o essere monolitici ma vedere la realtà esistenziale.
Probabilmente noi non ti abbiamo scritto quello che speravi di leggere, ma 
pensa che forse é costato più a noi scrivertelo che a te leggerlo. Sarebbe così semplice distribuire pat pat e comprensioni standard, e ci renderebbe così gradevoli, ma a te non servirebbe a nulla.
Bruja


----------



## Old matilde (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ancora sono d'accordo solo in parte: è ridicolo voler dimostrare chi sia meglio.
> Epperò, che mondo razionale e perfetto prospetti, matilde!!
> Un mondo in cui l'amante non ha dolore nè pretese, gode e dona, prende e si emoziona.
> Eppure anche l'amante fa compromessi. Anche l'amante è combattuto/a, anche l'amante telefona, è geloso, sogna il futuro.
> ...


si ma vedi, anche quando entra il cuore ed una parte di sacrificio è perchè scegli di essere e viverla così... tutto ciò che hai è il *tuo* sentimento, nulla di più. Hai dei momenti anche appaganti ma sempre con un uomo che si divide a metà, quindi sei già mezza perdente: non è razionale ma questo è il gioco chiaro fin da subito.


----------



## Old matilde (27 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fermo restando che rispettop tutte le idee, tu confondo l'intransigenza con le opinioni.
> Guarda che amanti bene o mla lo siamo state o lo avremmo potuto essere tutte... si tratta di scegliere se, come, perché e quando diventarlo.
> I dubbi devono esserci sempre, ed é giusto che ci accompagnino prima di prendere decisioni, ma qui stiamo valutando una situazione ben definita e decantata. Sinceramente tu cosa vorresti sentirti dire, e guarda che te lo chiedo con la massima apertura mentale e disponibilità dialettica.
> Ci hai dipinto uno scenario in cui il tuo amante, tuo marito e per certi versi tu, non ne uscite certo in modo impeccabile... poi possiamo parlarne e posso dirti che tante volte persone che sono entrate come te, con piglio battagliero hanno nel tempo valutato che certe opinioni erano aderenti ad una visuale "concreta" di storie che spesso vivono di fatuità e di opportunismi.
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> si ma vedi, anche quando entra il cuore ed una parte di sacrificio è perchè scegli di essere e viverla così... tutto ciò che hai è il *tuo* sentimento, nulla di più. Hai dei momenti anche appaganti ma sempre con un uomo che si divide a metà, quindi sei già mezza perdente: non è razionale ma questo è il gioco chiaro fin da subito.


 guarda, da questo punto di vista sono concorde: l'amante non ha un uomo a metà, ne ha a malapena un decimo!! E poi l'amante non dovrebbe amare, sperare, desiderare, pretendere, sognare. Nulla. Ma fra il dovrebbe e la realtà... c'è di mezzo un universo. E se sei stata amante lo sai bene!


----------



## Mari' (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ancora sono d'accordo solo in parte: è ridicolo voler dimostrare chi sia meglio.
> Epperò, che mondo razionale e perfetto prospetti, matilde!!
> Un mondo in cui l'amante non ha dolore nè pretese, gode e dona, prende e si emoziona.
> Eppure anche l'amante fa compromessi. Anche l'amante è combattuto/a, anche l'amante telefona, è geloso, sogna il futuro.
> ...



Vi vendono Illusioni, e voi vi nutrite di quelle illusioni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la moglie/marito e' rarissimo che la/lo lasciano.


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> perchè sprecate tutte queste energie per domandarvi come mai le mogli spaccapalle si tengono il vostro amante  e quanto cretine sono?
> Le scelte di una moglie non vanno criticate mai: Il ruolo dell'amante è quello di dare svago e leggerezza non quello di giudicare vite che non vi appartengono!Si rischia di sopravvalutare se stessi senza essere messe alla prova nel quotidiano e in definitiva non siete le donne scelte dal fedifrago anche se lo voleste, in più l'amante funziona fino a quando non interferisce. Con questo "ometto" comunque state impegnano qualcosa anche voi, anche un'ora del vostro tempo è perle ai porci.



Allora:

1) Una vuole fare l'amante non rompesse le scatole se soffre.
2) Una moglie vuol tenersi le corna non rompesse le scatole se soffre.

Le prime non critichino le seconde, le seconde non critichino le prime
Ognuno ha la sua motivazione.
Tutto il rispetto di questo mondo a chi scopre un tradimento e ne soffre, tutto il rispetto di questo mondo a un'amante ( uomo o donna) che soffre perchè ama la persona sbagliata, ma quando ce ne si rende conto si alzi cuxx da terra e si prendano provvedimenti per metter fine alla sofferenza!

Per il resto: Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso!
Moglie, amante, traditore, traditrice, marito!


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Avalon
> ieri l'altro era il tuo grande amore, oggi uno *******.
> Il marito lo rispetti, pero' non ci fai sesso.
> 
> Sei così superficiale come appari, o è solo da parte tua una mancanza di consapevolezza? Sul serio, sono preoccupata!


Lo rispetto come persona,  come padre dei miei figli e come amico. L'altro è il dubbio, la passione, le farfalle nello stomaco e anche uno ******* perchè è un fedifrago impenitente. Ma quando mi dice che nella vita ha amato solo la moglie e adesso ama me ......... le gambe tremano e nello stomaco si apre una voragine! Dovrei darci un taglio netto ed immediato, lo so! ....... ma non riesco. Soffro e sono una vigliacca.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vi vendono Illusioni, e voi vi nutrite di quelle illusioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma certo che è così!!
Epperò sai, ogni storia è a sè, ma anche quella che partisse con le migliori premesse, ovvero relazione di solo sesso, rischia di trasformarsi per uno dei due o entrambi in un vortice. Non parliamo poi di quelle relazioni che invece partono coi venditori di illusioni!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Mi chiedo che cosa renda molte donne di questo forum così monolitiche ed intansigenti, mai un dubbio, un'esitazione?



Perchè attraverso i caratteri e dietro ad un pc son tutti bravi! 
Gli occhi parlano e qui non ce ne sono.


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ancora sono d'accordo solo in parte: è ridicolo voler dimostrare chi sia meglio.
> Epperò, che mondo razionale e perfetto prospetti, matilde!!
> Un mondo in cui l'amante non ha dolore nè pretese, gode e dona, prende e si emoziona.
> Eppure anche l'amante fa compromessi. Anche l'amante è combattuto/a, anche l'amante telefona, è geloso, sogna il futuro.
> ...


Purtroppo prima il cuore e poi il cervello!


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> 1) Una vuole fare l'amante non rompesse le scatole se soffre.
> 2) Una moglie vuol tenersi le corna non rompesse le scatole se soffre.
> ...


no, belle, no.
Perchè una moglie che soffre e magari perdona o sopporta un tradimento era innamorata di un uomo che non la faceva soffrire e l'amava, è una donna pugnalata. Un'amante che soffre si è illusa o fatta illudere ma SAPEVA BENE che uomo aveva di fronte e usando il cervello avrebbe potuto salvarsi forse in tempo.
L'amante non ha nessun diritto di giudicare la moglie nè di pensarla. La moglie tradita e umiliata e confusa, se dice 'quella ******* mi ha rubato (posto che poi nulla fu preso che preso non volesse essere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) il marito, sapeva che era sposato', mente?


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Lo rispetto come persona, come padre dei miei figli e come amico. L'altro è il dubbio, la passione, le farfalle nello stomaco e anche uno ******* perchè è un fedifrago impenitente. Ma quando mi dice che nella vita ha amato solo la moglie e adesso ama me ......... le gambe tremano e nello stomaco si apre una voragine! Dovrei darci un taglio netto ed immediato, lo so! ....... ma non riesco. Soffro e sono una vigliacca.


 scusa, non posso trattenermi.
Pensa se ti ama come ama lei, che sequela di future amanti c'è da aspettarsi!!


----------



## Mari' (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma certo che è così!!
> Epperò sai, ogni storia è a sè, ma anche quella che partisse con le migliori premesse, ovvero relazione di solo sesso, rischia di trasformarsi per uno dei due o entrambi in un vortice. Non parliamo poi di quelle relazioni che invece partono coi venditori di illusioni!!!


La piu' brutta disgrazia che puo' capitare ad una/un donna/uomo e ficcarsi in una coppia ... si parte gia perdenti


----------



## Old matilde (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda, da questo punto di vista sono concorde: l'amante non ha un uomo a metà, ne ha a malapena un decimo!! E poi l'amante non dovrebbe amare, sperare, desiderare, pretendere, sognare. Nulla. Ma fra il dovrebbe e la realtà... c'è di mezzo un universo. E se sei stata amante lo sai bene!


si lo so: le aspettative che si creano sono per lo più illusioni, relizzabili solo se ti sei infilata in una coppia in cui la crepa è preludio di un crollo.. ed anche lì ne passa moltissima di storia perchè si possa formare una nuova coppia basata sulle ceneri di altra storia. In ogni caso se sei amante è la leggerezza che ti viene richiesta ed è da questo che parte una relazione, domanda: chi riesce a mantenere la stessa leggerezza che dava da amante anche nella convivenza quotidiana?!


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La piu' brutta disgrazia che puo' capitare ad una/un donna/uomo e ficcarsi in una coppia ... si parte gia perdenti


 ma perchè mi ammicchi come se non lo sapessi benissimo? 
Però parti dal presupposto che l'amante voglia distruggere l'altra coppia, invece non è così. L'amante in pochi casi parte come amante per il sesso e stop. In altri pochi parte armata per distruggere la coppia, nella maggior parte dei casi è la prima ad aver paura di un concreto cambiamento nella sua vita e in quella del traditore. Solo che le piace credere che non sia così....


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, belle, no.
> Perchè una moglie che soffre e magari perdona o sopporta un tradimento era innamorata di un uomo che non la faceva soffrire e l'amava, è una donna pugnalata. Un'amante che soffre si è illusa o fatta illudere ma SAPEVA BENE che uomo aveva di fronte e usando il cervello avrebbe potuto salvarsi forse in tempo.
> L'amante non ha nessun diritto di giudicare la moglie nè di pensarla. La moglie tradita e umiliata e confusa, se dice 'quella ******* mi ha rubato (posto che poi nulla fu preso che preso non volesse essere
> 
> ...



Infatti dico di non criticarsi a vicenda. 
Sono due persone che soffrono in modo differente. 
L'errore sta piuttosto nel piangersi adosso, moglie o amante che sia.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> si lo so: le aspettative che si creano sono per lo più illusioni, relizzabili solo se ti sei infilata in una coppia in cui la crepa è preludio di un crollo.. ed anche lì ne passa moltissima di storia perchè si possa formare una nuova coppia basata sulle ceneri di altra storia. In ogni caso se sei amante è la leggerezza che ti viene richiesta ed è da questo che parte una relazione, domanda: chi riesce a mantenere la stessa leggerezza che dava da amante anche nella convivenza quotidiana?!


Quando ho fatto l'amante davo leggerezza ma leggerezza chiedevo.
E se mi andava di essere pesante si prendeva la pesantezza. 
Non c'erano ruoli. solo due stupidi egoisti e le loro esigenze. Finchè hanno combaciato.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti dico di non criticarsi a vicenda.
> Sono due persone che soffrono in modo differente.
> *L'errore sta piuttosto nel piangersi adosso, moglie o amante che sia*.


 concordo su questo, ma quello che dicevo io, invece, era che la moglie ha diritto a criticare quanto le pare, l'amante no.


----------



## Old amarax (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Io sì, e tu?


 

















  conosci il significato della parola rispetto.Te la dò per buona. Ma non agisci rispettando tuo marito, il padre dei tuoi figli. Lo hai detto tu, non io.


----------



## Old amarax (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> concordo su questo, ma quello che dicevo io, invece, era che l*a moglie ha diritto a criticare quanto le pare, l'amante no.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> concordo su questo, ma quello che dicevo io, invece, era che la moglie ha diritto a criticare quanto le pare, l'amante no.


Hanno diritto entrambe di criticare l'uomo, e basta. Finchè si critica l'altra si sfugge al reale problema, e sfuggendo al reale problema si è sempre al punto di partenza. E mentre le due donne si criticano a vicenda il gallo la passa liscia, perchè la rabbia se la son riversata tra loro e non sul diretto interessato.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> ....


che ridi?
e' proprio pensando a te che lo dico!!


----------



## Mari' (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> si lo so: le aspettative che si creano sono per lo più illusioni, relizzabili solo se ti sei infilata in una coppia in cui la crepa è preludio di un crollo.. ed anche lì ne passa moltissima di storia perchè si possa formare una nuova coppia basata sulle ceneri di altra storia. *In ogni caso se sei amante è la leggerezza che ti viene richiesta ed è da questo che parte una relazione*, domanda: chi riesce a mantenere la stessa leggerezza che dava da amante anche nella convivenza quotidiana?!


Sono d'accordo con te ... e' il trasgredire, il proibito che eccita/stimola.


----------



## brugola (27 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Hanno diritto entrambe di criticare l'uomo, e basta. Finchè si critica l'altra si sfugge al reale problema, e sfuggendo al reale problema si è sempre al punto di partenza. E mentre le due donne si criticano a vicenda il gallo la passa liscia, perchè la rabbia se la son riversata tra loro e non sul diretto interessato.


concordo molto.
che la rabbia e il rancore venissero rovesciate sul gallo


----------



## Old amarax (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Purtroppo prima *il cuore* e poi il cervello!












 avalon, niente contro di te ma aspetto che ti escano le farfalle dallo stomaco e dalla testa. Buona fortuna.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Hanno diritto entrambe di criticare l'uomo, e basta. Finchè si critica l'altra si sfugge al reale problema, e sfuggendo al reale problema si è sempre al punto di partenza. E mentre le due donne si criticano a vicenda il gallo la passa liscia, perchè la rabbia se la son riversata tra loro e non sul diretto interessato.


Diritto e ragionevolezza sono due cose diverse.
La tua spiegazione logica è ammirevole, ma una donna amante che dice 'la moglie non lo soddisfa se viene con me' mente a se stessa, una donna tradita che dice' lei è stronza perchè sapeva che c'era un'altra donna di mezzo' non mente. 
Che poi sia giusto e ragionevole e maturo per entrambe dire 'è lui lo *******' siamo concordi.


----------



## Mari' (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma perchè mi ammicchi come se non lo sapessi benissimo?
> * Però parti dal presupposto che l'amante voglia distruggere l'altra coppia, invece non è così.* L'amante in pochi casi parte come amante per il sesso e stop. In altri pochi parte armata per distruggere la coppia, nella maggior parte dei casi è la prima ad aver paura di un concreto cambiamento nella sua vita e in quella del traditore. Solo che le piace credere che non sia così....


Una cosa e' certa, non e' li per opere di bene


----------



## Old amarax (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che ridi?
> e' proprio pensando a te che lo dico!!


Ti voglio bene, piccola


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Ti voglio bene, piccola








 me too!!!!!


----------



## Old matilde (27 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> 1) Una vuole fare l'amante non rompesse le scatole se soffre. ESATTO
> 2) Una moglie vuol tenersi le corna non rompesse le scatole se soffre.
> ...


è così semplice!


----------



## Old amarax (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> è così semplice!


Quoto . 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sai cosa penso? nessuna amante crede che una moglie possa amare il marito. E' facile credere che la moglie voglia tenersi il marito per i soldi...ma non può credere che da parte di lei ci sia amore. Loro invece amano...parole non mie  " di un amore puro e sincero..." 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma vuoi vedere che sono le mogli a mettersi di mezzo nella storia fra di loro?


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Diritto e ragionevolezza sono due cose diverse.
> La tua spiegazione logica è ammirevole, ma una donna amante che dice 'la moglie non lo soddisfa se viene con me' mente a se stessa, una donna tradita che dice' lei è stronza perchè sapeva che c'era un'altra donna di mezzo' non mente.
> Che poi sia giusto e ragionevole e maturo per entrambe dire 'è lui lo *******' siamo concordi.



Purtroppo la base di questi rapporti ( adulteri) regge proprio sull'uomo che mente ( a tutte/i) dicendo che il suo rapporto va male che ha bisogno di un'altra persona ect ect..! Molto spesso una donna ci cade e costruisce una relazione proprio su questo fattore.
Ovviamente la scelta giusta sarebbe dirgli "se stai male lascia tua moglie, e poi vediamo se tra noi funziona" ma spesso bisogna farsi molto male prima di imparare dove è il giusto. O magari è ammettere che in fin dei conti una donna comincia una relazione con un uomo impegnato perchè probabilmente non ha voglia, o coraggio o chissà cosa di impegnarsi realmente.
Comincia per gioco e poi si investe il doppio di quanto si investirebbe in una relazione sana. 
Ma come la moglie soffre, e tu lo sai Grande, l'amante soffre uguale o forse ancor di più. Ma non è una gara a decidere dove sta la sofferenza maggiore, è piuttosto avere davvero rispetto reciproco. E come le amanti dovrebbero rispettare le mogli. anche le mogli dovrebbero rispettare le amanti.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Quoto .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no, ama, non è così per tutte!!
Non puoi dire 'nessuna amante', perchè non è così!!
In nessun momento della mia relazione col demente ho mai pensato che lei non l'amasse!! E nemmeno che lui non amasse lei!! Se lui dice 'io la amo' perchè devo dubitarne? Chi cavolo sono io per poter giudicare il loro rapporto o anche solo il modo in cui lui lo 'gestisce'? Io sono certa che se lei avesse saputo avrebbe sofferto da morirne. E che anche lui sarebbe stato male. E avrebbe ovviamente fatto di tutto per farsi perdonare da lei. 
Io la rispetto, se sa, ha scelto di soffrire in silenzio. Se non sa, spero che non debba mai sapere e che a lui passino i bollori.


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> è così semplice!



Matilde la soluzione sta nel "mettersi nei panni di..!"
Ed è dura, io solo " a mente un po piu fredda" comincio a farlo.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Purtroppo la base di questi rapporti ( adulteri) regge proprio sull'uomo che mente ( a tutte/i) dicendo che il suo rapporto va male che ha bisogno di un'altra persona ect ect..! Molto spesso una donna ci cade e costruisce una relazione proprio su questo fattore.
> Ovviamente la scelta giusta sarebbe dirgli "se stai male lascia tua moglie, e poi vediamo se tra noi funziona" ma spesso bisogna farsi molto male prima di imparare dove è il giusto. O magari è ammettere che in fin dei conti una donna comincia una relazione con un uomo impegnato perchè probabilmente non ha voglia, o coraggio o chissà cosa di impegnarsi realmente.
> Comincia per gioco e poi si investe il doppio di quanto si investirebbe in una relazione sana.
> Ma come la moglie soffre, e tu lo sai Grande, l'amante soffre uguale o forse ancor di più. Ma non è una gara a decidere dove sta la sofferenza maggiore, è piuttosto avere davvero rispetto reciproco. E come le amanti dovrebbero rispettare le mogli. anche le mogli dovrebbero rispettare le amanti.


Legegvo e pensavo 'concordo, è vero, è giusto'
Poi sulla fine no. non pretendo rispetto per una relazione sbagliata.
Forse sono stata solo più fortunata io, belle, a non essere mai stata presa in giro: non mi ha mai detto che aveva problemi con lei. Non la giudico e spero che, se mai sapesse, non mi giudichi lei. Ma se lo facesse non potrei darle torto. anche se ho sofferto. io SAPEVO che lei c'era. Lei no.


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fermo restando che rispettop tutte le idee, tu confondo l'intransigenza con le opinioni.
> Guarda che amanti bene o mla lo siamo state o lo avremmo potuto essere tutte... si tratta di scegliere se, come, perché e quando diventarlo.
> I dubbi devono esserci sempre, ed é giusto che ci accompagnino prima di prendere decisioni, ma qui stiamo valutando una situazione ben definita e decantata. Sinceramente tu cosa vorresti sentirti dire, e guarda che te lo chiedo con la massima apertura mentale e disponibilità dialettica.
> Ci hai dipinto uno scenario in cui il tuo amante, tuo marito e per certi versi tu, non ne uscite certo in modo impeccabile... poi possiamo parlarne e posso dirti che tante volte persone che sono entrate come te, con piglio battagliero hanno nel tempo valutato che certe opinioni erano aderenti ad una visuale "concreta" di storie che spesso vivono di fatuità e di opportunismi.
> ...


Hai ragione sul fatto che non esisterebbero amanti se il coniuge non fosse "distratto". Per 15 anni sono stata la moglie perfetta e trascurata di un uomo che non si è mai accorto di quanto poco mi stesse dando per il molto che riceveva in cambio. Ogni mia protesta cadeva nel vuoto. Alla fine ho smesso anche di protestare...... quando è arrivato l'altro è stato un gioco, un capriccio. Nessuno dei due ci voleva mettere il cuore! Forse solo il tempo  ci porterà la soluzione ...... per il momento vivo sospesa nel vuoto fra estasi ed inferno.


----------



## Old matilde (27 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Purtroppo la base di questi rapporti ( adulteri) regge proprio sull'uomo che mente ( a tutte/i) dicendo che il suo rapporto va male che ha bisogno di un'altra persona ect ect..! Molto spesso una donna ci cade e costruisce una relazione proprio su questo fattore.
> Ovviamente la scelta giusta sarebbe dirgli "se stai male lascia tua moglie, e poi vediamo se tra noi funziona" ma spesso bisogna farsi molto male prima di imparare dove è il giusto. O magari è ammettere che in fin dei conti una donna comincia una relazione con un uomo impegnato perchè probabilmente non ha voglia, o coraggio o chissà cosa di impegnarsi realmente.
> Comincia per gioco e poi si investe il doppio di quanto si investirebbe in una relazione sana.
> Ma come la moglie soffre, e tu lo sai Grande, l'amante soffre uguale o forse ancor di più. Ma non è una gara a decidere dove sta la sofferenza maggiore, è piuttosto avere davvero rispetto reciproco. E come le amanti dovrebbero rispettare le mogli. anche le mogli dovrebbero rispettare le amanti.


per tutto il bene che fanno? 
Perchè ti arriva il marito a casa sereno, diciamo... svuotato?! 
SPIEGAMI per quale virtù


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Hai ragione sul fatto che non esisterebbero amanti se il coniuge non fosse "distratto". Per 15 anni sono stata la moglie perfetta e trascurata di un uomo che non si è mai accorto di quanto poco mi stesse dando per il molto che riceveva in cambio. Ogni mia protesta cadeva nel vuoto. Alla fine ho smesso anche di protestare...... quando è arrivato l'altro è stato un gioco, un capriccio. Nessuno dei due ci voleva mettere il cuore! Forse solo il tempo ci porterà la soluzione ...... per il momento vivo sospesa nel vuoto fra estasi ed inferno.


 non è che il cuore ce l'hai messo perchè non avevi altro posto dove tenerlo da parte?


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa, non posso trattenermi.
> Pensa se ti ama come ama lei, che sequela di future amanti c'è da aspettarsi!!


Visto perchè ho usato il termine *******. Non posso certo fidarmi di uno così! Però il mio cuore se lo è preso comunque!


----------



## Old matilde (27 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Matilde la soluzione sta nel "mettersi nei panni di..!"
> Ed è dura, io solo " a mente un po piu fredda" comincio a farlo.


oggi te domani a me, non è così che funziona: l'intelligenza va usata poi sei libera di fare quello che preferisci, senza assoluzioni quando sai che fai male a qualcuno consapevolmente, e lo fai pugnalando alle spalle, fare l'amante presuppone la solida consapevolezza che sei a letto e forse ami qualcuno che sta pugnalando le promesse, le aspettative ed il futuro di una donna/uomo che ha scelto come compagna di vita e tu sottrai affetto, sesso e attenzioni a qualcuno.


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma perchè mi ammicchi come se non lo sapessi benissimo?
> Però parti dal presupposto che l'amante voglia distruggere l'altra coppia, invece non è così. L'amante in pochi casi parte come amante per il sesso e stop. In altri pochi parte armata per distruggere la coppia, nella maggior parte dei casi è la prima ad aver paura di un concreto cambiamento nella sua vita e in quella del traditore. Solo che le piace credere che non sia così....


Esatto!


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> per tutto il bene che fanno?
> Perchè ti arriva il marito a casa sereno, diciamo... svuotato?!
> SPIEGAMI per quale virtù



Perchè non sono le carnefici del tradimento.
L'unico carnefice è lui.

Non metto in mezzo la mia storia, perchè è comunque un tantino diversa dalle solite, per la situazione, per il suo lavoro, per tanti svariati fattori.
Ma credimi sono gli uomini che se la cercano, l'ultima mi è capitata la settimana scorsa mi è stato espressamente detto " tu mi piaci per te farei qualunque cosa, ma posso darti tutto e non posso darti niente".
A una frase del genere tu moglie con chi te la prenderesti con me?


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> oggi te domani a me, non è così che funziona: l'intelligenza va usata poi sei libera di fare quello che preferisci, senza assoluzioni quando sai che fai male a qualcuno consapevolmente, e lo fai pugnalando alle spalle, fare l'amante presuppone la solida consapevolezza che sei a letto e forse ami qualcuno che sta pugnalando le promesse, le aspettative ed il futuro di una donna/uomo che ha scelto come compagna di vita e tu sottrai affetto, sesso e attenzioni a qualcuno.


E' lui che le toglie alla coppia, è lui che mente, è lui che pugnale.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

ma io sono stata la ladra di emozioni.
io ho scelto di dire sì e prendere per me quello che era suo. 
Io, te e tutte le/gli amanti.


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma io sono stata la ladra di emozioni.
> io ho scelto di dire sì e prendere per me quello che era suo.
> Io, te e tutte le/gli amanti.



Complice, non ladra.
Una ladra cerca e prende senza diritto, una complice prende quello che gli viene offerto anche se sa che non dovrebbe perchè non è lecito.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Complice, non ladra.
> Una ladra cerca e prende senza diritto, una complice prende quello che gli viene offerto anche se sa che non dovrebbe perchè non è lecito.


Soloc he finchè lui propone e tu ti neghi, lui è l'unico ladro potenziale verso la compagna.
Quadno dici di sì, diventi complice e senza comlici certe cose non si fanno. 
Ripeto il mio pensiero: la moglie tradita (o marito) che odia l'amante ha le sue ragioni, anche se dovrebbe prendersela di più con colui che le ha fatto promesse e anche se io soffrivo-amavo-non credevo.


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> oggi te domani a me, non è così che funziona: l'intelligenza va usata poi sei libera di fare quello che preferisci, senza assoluzioni quando sai che fai male a qualcuno consapevolmente, e lo fai pugnalando alle spalle, fare l'amante presuppone la solida consapevolezza che sei a letto e forse ami qualcuno che sta pugnalando le promesse, le aspettative ed il futuro di una donna/uomo che ha scelto come compagna di vita e tu sottrai affetto, sesso e attenzioni a qualcuno.



Sei troppo dura con noi Bocca di Rosa. Rivolgiti all'ordine costituito e poi crocifiggici già che ci sei!


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Sei troppo dura con noi Bocca di Rosa. Rivolgiti all'ordine costituito e poi crocifiggici già che ci sei!


tutto buono, ma nemmeno fare le vittime, eh, avalon?
che l'unico carnefice della storia sei tu stessa.


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Sei troppo dura con noi Bocca di Rosa. Rivolgiti all'ordine costituito e poi crocifiggici già che ci sei!


Avalon io pure son dura con te lo sai, per altri motivi, anche se in fin dei conti mi garbi.


----------



## Old matilde (27 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Perchè non sono le carnefici del tradimento.
> L'unico carnefice è lui.
> 
> Non metto in mezzo la mia storia, perchè è comunque un tantino diversa dalle solite, per la situazione, per il suo lavoro, per tanti svariati fattori.
> ...


*si parlava di rispetto che la moglie dovrebbe avere nei confronti dell'amante del marito, ripeto.. in virtù di cosa?*

quello che scrivi qui è un uomo che dice ma non può/vuole fare niente: chiacchiere. La moglie se la prende con chi vuole a sua discrezione.. anche con il postino e tu non sei l'ultima innocente caduta dalle nuvole.


----------



## Old matilde (27 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Perchè non sono le carnefici del tradimento.
> L'unico carnefice è lui.
> 
> Non metto in mezzo la mia storia, perchè è comunque un tantino diversa dalle solite, per la situazione, per il suo lavoro, per tanti svariati fattori.
> ...



*si parlava di rispetto che la moglie dovrebbe avere nei confronti dell'amante del marito, ripeto.. in virtù di cosa?*

Ogni storia ha i suoi perchè; quello che scrivi qui è un uomo che dice ma non può/vuole fare niente: chiacchiere. La moglie se la prende con chi vuole a sua discrezione.. anche con il postino e tu non sei l'ultima innocente caduta dalle nuvole.


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> *si parlava di rispetto che la moglie dovrebbe avere nei confronti dell'amante del marito, ripeto.. in virtù di cosa?*
> 
> Già basterebbe che si tratta di un'altra donna, _Simone de Beauvoir docet._
> 
> ...


Non ti dico " vuoi vedere? " proprio perchè non mi interessano certi tipi di storie, ma sarebbe bastato un "si" per farlo agire, come basterà un "si" per far agire un'altra al mio posto. Già il solo pensiero per me è un tradimento, forse maggiore del tradimento stesso. E parlo proprio perchè non sono l'ultima delle innocenti cadute dalle nuvole, altrimenti nemmeno scriverei su un forum del genere.


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tutto buono, ma nemmeno fare le vittime, eh, avalon?
> che l'unico carnefice della storia sei tu stessa.


Scusa tanto! non so cosa dicano gli altri ma di fronte alla mia domanda "perchè tutte queste relazioni extra-coniugali, che problemi hai con tua moglie?"  la risposta è stata "Nessuno. Mi piace la patatina!"  Quindi credo proprio di non aver pugnalato nessuno, ti pare!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Scusa tanto! non so cosa dicano gli altri ma di fronte alla mia domanda "perchè tutte queste relazioni extra-coniugali, che problemi hai con tua moglie?"  la risposta è stata "Nessuno. Mi piace la patatina!"  Quindi credo proprio di non aver pugnalato nessuno, ti pare!!!


Si pugnala lui, come te pugnali tuo marito pero'.


----------



## Old matilde (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Sei troppo dura con noi Bocca di Rosa. Rivolgiti all'ordine costituito e poi crocifiggici già che ci sei!








veramente sei in croce da sola e io ti stò passando i chiodi!

se la moglie del mio amante avesse avuto qualcosa da dirmi ne aveva tutte le ragioni, era inutile nascondersi facendosi scudo dei sentimenti che provavo e cercare giustificazione, certo che lui non lo costringevo ma sò perfettamente che colmavo qualcosa, che sottraevo tempo, voglie, energia. Ma che lo dico a fare!


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Si pugnala lui, come te pugnali tuo marito pero'.


Credo che avrei un atteggiamento piuttosto aperto se lui avesse un'amante.   Forse sulle relazioni extra-coniugali dovremmo avere un atteggiamento più "aperto". Forse!?!


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> veramente sei in croce da sola e io ti stò passando i chiodi!
> 
> se la moglie del mio amante avesse avuto qualcosa da dirmi ne aveva tutte le ragioni, era inutile nascondersi facendosi scudo dei sentimenti che provavo e cercare giustificazione, certo che lui non lo costringevo ma sò perfettamente che colmavo qualcosa, che sottraevo tempo, voglie, energia. Ma che lo dico a fare!


Grazie per i chiodi cara! Ne avevo proprio bisogno!


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Credo che avrei un atteggiamento piuttosto aperto se lui avesse un'amante.   Forse sulle relazioni extra-coniugali dovremmo avere un atteggiamento più "aperto". Forse!?!


In che senso?

Intendi le dinamiche che lo hanno portato al tradimento?


----------



## Old matilde (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Grazie per i chiodi cara! Ne avevo proprio bisogno!


però li ho passati con l'antiruggine!


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> In che senso?
> 
> Intendi le dinamiche che lo hanno portato al tradimento?


Intendo accettarlo e provare a conviverci ..., capire che può capitare e che si può accettare. Un tradimento non è la fine della famiglia. Ricordiamo che in passato amore e matrimonio non erano esattamente la stessa cosa ed accettare che il coniuge (di solito l'uomo) avesse una o più amanti era naturale.


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*Avalon*



avalon ha detto:


> Credo che avrei un atteggiamento piuttosto aperto se lui avesse un'amante. Forse sulle relazioni extra-coniugali dovremmo avere un atteggiamento più "aperto". Forse!?!


Dovremmo... é probabile ma anche chi instaura una relazione extra dovrebbe avere un atteggiamento possibilistico su quelle che può "arrivare" dall'altra parte della barricata.  Vedila così, in un triangolo tutti tendono al loro proprio benessere e questa prefazione piò solo portare a cercarlo a spese altrui... di conseguenza ogni azione e reazione tende al protezionismo ed all'autosoddisfazione, qualunque siano i presupposti.
Noi possiamo anche essere più aperti, ma aperti non significa non fare domande, non cercare di capire, e non guardare a fondo dove siano le pecche e le giustificazioni.  Un tradimento é sbagliato per presunzione in quanto nasce quando si evitano chiarimenti ed atteggiamenti trasparenti, quindi senza crocifiggere nessuno, puoi darmi una che sia una giustificazione al tradimento in sé?  Il mio atteggiamento più aperto é non colpevolizzarti ma chiederti: era la sola via? Non c'era prima il dialogo? E se il dialogo non serviva come mai si resta in questo stallo triangolare?
Insomma possiamo essere aperti a tutto campo ma a queste domande bisognerà pur rispopndere, e se la risposta é che alla fine il triangolo sta bene com'é, forse la domanda che ci dovremmo porre noi é cosa discutiamo a fare se la situazione é stabilizzata nel suo precario equilibrio?
Sinceramente la sola domanda che mi viene imn mente é TU cosa vuoi o vorresti veramente, ripeto... veramente???
Bruja


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> però li ho passati con l'antiruggine!


Apprezzo la gentilezza! A buon rendere!


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Scusa tanto! non so cosa dicano gli altri ma di fronte alla mia domanda "perchè tutte queste relazioni extra-coniugali, che problemi hai con tua moglie?" la risposta è stata "Nessuno. Mi piace la patatina!" Quindi credo proprio di non aver pugnalato nessuno, ti pare!!!


 non l'hai certo costretto, però neppure puoi fare il dramma greco, perchè in fondo sei ed eri ben consapevole di qeullo che accadeva e in fondo sei la prima a non voler cambaire le cose.
Bocca di Rosa soffriva, sì, ed era 'perseguitata' dalle comari, ma aveva il coraggio di vivere la sua vita. Non spargo insegnamenti perchè lungi da me la perfezione, ma un pò di onestà intellettuale non ci starebbe male.
Sei una traditrice che va con uno ******* al 30°tradimento, con un marito adagiato sugli allori di una situazione comoda ma non funzionante e che alla fine, lei per prima, sta bene come sta.
La vergine piangente, nella tragi-commedia, non c'entra niente.


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dovremmo... é probabile ma anche chi instaura una relazione extra dovrebbe avere un atteggiamento possibilistico su quelle che può "arrivare" dall'altra parte della barricata.  Vedila così, in un triangolo tutti tendono al loro proprio benessere e questa prefazione piò solo portare a cercarlo a spese altrui... di conseguenza ogni azione e reazione tende al protezionismo ed all'autosoddisfazione, qualunque siano i presupposti.
> Noi possiamo anche essere più aperti, ma aperti non significa non fare domande, non cercare di capire, e non guardare a fondo dove siano le pecche e le giustificazioni.  Un tradimento é sbagliato per presunzione in quanto nasce quando si evitano chiarimenti ed atteggiamenti trasparenti, quindi senza crocifiggere nessuno, puoi darmi una che sia una giustificazione al tradimento in sé?  Il mio atteggiamento più aperto é non colpevolizzarti ma chiederti: era la sola via? Non c'era prima il dialogo? E se il dialogo non serviva come mai si resta in questo stallo triangolare?
> Insomma possiamo essere aperti a tutto campo ma a queste domande bisognerà pur rispopndere, e se la risposta é che alla fine il triangolo sta bene com'é, forse la domanda che ci dovremmo porre noi é cosa discutiamo a fare se la situazione é stabilizzata nel suo precario equilibrio?
> Sinceramente la sola domanda che mi viene imn mente é TU cosa vuoi o vorresti veramente, ripeto... veramente???
> Bruja


Sinceramente? Mantenere lo status quo e tenermi marito, casa, figli e amante!   (sto scherzando, naturalmente!) Vorrei che io e l'altro potessimo capire se è il grande amore, se è una passione travolgente e basta, se ce la stiamo raccontando giusta o sappiamo entrambi che il matrimonio E' LA TOMBA DEL ROMANTICISMO ed è per questo che ognuno intende restare in quello che già ha.

Lo so state pensando che sono incasinata confusa ed egoista! Avete ragione


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Sinceramente? Mantenere lo status quo e tenermi marito, casa, figli e amante! (sto scherzando, naturalmente!) Vorrei che io e l'altro potessimo capire se è il grande amore, se è una passione travolgente e basta, se ce la stiamo raccontando giusta o sappiamo entrambi che il matrimonio E' LA TOMBA DEL ROMANTICISMO ed è per questo che ognuno intende restare in quello che già ha.
> 
> Lo so state pensando che sono incasinata confusa ed egoista! Avete ragione


ammetterlo è un primo passo. e non sono ironica.


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non l'hai certo costretto, però neppure puoi fare il dramma greco, perchè in fondo sei ed eri ben consapevole di qeullo che accadeva e in fondo sei la prima a non voler cambaire le cose.
> Bocca di Rosa soffriva, sì, ed era 'perseguitata' dalle comari, ma aveva il coraggio di vivere la sua vita. Non spargo insegnamenti perchè lungi da me la perfezione, ma un pò di onestà intellettuale non ci starebbe male.
> Sei una traditrice che va con uno ******* al 30°tradimento, con un marito adagiato sugli allori di una situazione comoda ma non funzionante e che alla fine, lei per prima, sta bene come sta.
> La vergine piangente, nella tragi-commedia, non c'entra niente.


Suvvia un po' di umorismo, lo so che soffriamo tutte e che siamo anche inc***** nere e, nel mio caso, paracule, ma fra tanta sofferenza che gira nei nostri triangoli, quadrilateri, poligoni mettiamo anche un sorriso -anche se un po' amaro-!


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Sinceramente? Mantenere lo status quo e tenermi marito, casa, figli e amante!   (sto scherzando, naturalmente!) Vorrei che io e l'altro potessimo capire se è il grande amore, se è una passione travolgente e basta, se ce la stiamo raccontando giusta o sappiamo entrambi che il matrimonio E' LA TOMBA DEL ROMANTICISMO ed è per questo che ognuno intende restare in quello che già ha.
> 
> Lo so state pensando che sono incasinata confusa ed egoista! Avete ragione



mmmm ho capito perchè mi garbi.
Io sono contro il tradimento e quello che fai a tuo marito non lo condivido, ormai lo sai. Però almeno non sei ipocrita come il 300% dei traditori.. non vieni qui dentro a dire che sei innamorata di tuo marito e che soffri e bla bla bla. Finchè ti sta bene cosi tanto di cappello! 
E non ti prendo in giro.


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> mmmm ho capito perchè mi garbi.
> Io sono contro il tradimento e quello che fai a tuo marito non lo condivido, ormai lo sai. Però almeno non sei ipocrita come il 300% dei traditori.. non vieni qui dentro a dire che sei innamorata di tuo marito e che soffri e bla bla bla. Finchè ti sta bene cosi tanto di cappello!
> E non ti prendo in giro.


Detesto l'ipocrisia, il moralismo, il perbenismo .... e un paio di altre cosette.

E per dirla come Catullo: 

Odi et amo. Quare id faciam, fortasse requiris.
Nescio, sed fieri sentio et excrucior.


----------



## Old avalon (27 Novembre 2008)

All'inizio pensavo che questo forum fosse un posto assurdo. Adesso cominciate a piacermi...... mi sa che sono senza speranza!


----------



## Old amarax (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> per tutto il bene che fanno?
> Perchè ti arriva il marito a casa sereno, diciamo... *svuotato?!*
> SPIEGAMI per quale virtù


 













 ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















 ed io contavo quante paia di calzini stiravo in rapporto agli...


----------



## Old amarax (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> All'inizio pensavo che questo forum fosse un posto assurdo. Adesso cominciate a piacermi...... mi sa che sono senza speranza!


 
sai? penso che chi circola qui ha altri sentimenti indipendentemente da cosa la vita ti ha fatto fare, scegliere. Almeno ci si chiede il perchè il percome si è in una situazione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ci si confronta e non ci si attacca e basta , così sterilmente per partito preso nè ci si giudica.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> si ma vedi, anche quando entra il cuore ed una parte di sacrificio è perchè scegli di essere e viverla così... tutto ciò che hai è il *tuo* sentimento, nulla di più. H*ai dei momenti anche appaganti ma sempre con un uomo che si divide a metà, quindi sei già mezza perdente: non è razionale ma questo è il gioco chiaro fin da subito*.


c'è qualcosa che non mi convince in questo discorso....non avermene, ma è l'atmosfera un po' lagnosa da "Uomo bastardo, donna cretina".

Mica è sempre così!

Qui abbiamo un sacco di casi dove i ruoli si invertono, ed abbiamo casi di rapporti d'amore, profondi, che sono comunque proseguiti e si sono evoluti.

Non è chiaro un bel niente, e spesso anche quando appare chiaro...non lo è, perché si è in due (anzi in quattro, talvolta...) e TUTTI ci mettono del loro! (cuore, stomaco, e cervello!)

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te ... e' il trasgredire, il proibito che eccita/stimola.



non posso non concordare.

Alla fine, anni dopo, quel che rimpiangi (si fa per dire...), è proprio l'emozione.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Quoto .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ero assolutamente certa che la moglie lo amasse!!!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Purtroppo la* base di questi rapporti ( adulteri) regge proprio sull'uomo che mente ( a tutte/i) dicendo che il suo rapporto va male che ha bisogno di un'altra persona ect ect..! *Molto spesso una donna ci cade e costruisce una relazione proprio su questo fattore. . .



A ridaje, ma non tutti i casi sono uguali!


----------



## Old matilde (27 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> c'è qualcosa che non mi convince in questo discorso....non avermene, ma è l'atmosfera un po' lagnosa da "Uomo bastardo, donna cretina".
> 
> Mica è sempre così!
> 
> ...


non è quello che intendo bastardo/cretina, anzi la lagna non mi piace proprio perchè sei l'amante e sai perfettamente in che situazione vivi, se poi il rapporto si evolve come coppia ti basi in piccola parte sull'attrazione dei momenti trasgressivi, perchè decadono automaticamente.
Come amante posso metterci cuore stomaco e cervello ma non è affatto detto che sia reciproco, in pratica offri ciò che puoi e vuoi dare ma con la misura del tuo stesso sentimento, perchè la relazione extra coniuge è appunto extra.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Novembre 2008)

beh, è evidente che la vedi in modo diverso dal mio, capita! Continuo infatti a non concordare per niente con la tua impostazione...


----------



## Pocahontas (27 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cos'è questa cosa dei calzini? Non capisco...Intendi dire che si cambiava più spesso i calzini quando c'era l'altra?


----------



## Old giulia (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Comincio decisamente a rendermene conto. Tra l'altro visto che di relazioni prima di me ne ha avute molte ho capito durante questo fine settimana che il ragazzo è un bugiardo cronico e che quindi, sesso a parte, forse non vale proprio la pena di metterci il cuore........!
> 
> Un pò mi spiace che l'ignara mogliettina non sappia che razza di stronzetto ha sposato!





avalon ha detto:


> A sentire lui sono il suo fantastico amore!!!! Come se ci credessi! Eppure non ho intenzione di lasciarlo.










A me questi pensieri fanno incazzare... è una continua contraddizione... che noia però...


----------



## Old giulia (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao Belle, ti farò una confessione: ieri durante un incontro veloce ma molto intimo, il ciccino riceve una telefonata dalla legittima consorte. Anche non volendo sento sia le parole che il tono con cui sono pronunciate! Non convinta delle risposte la signora lo richiama..... questa volta il ciccino si allontana!
> Non ho il piacere di conoscere la signora ma sentita la prima telefonata e constatati i risultati "deprimenti" (non so se mi spiego!) della seconda traggo le seguenti conclusioni:
> 
> 1. lei è sicuramente una spaccapalle
> ...


E tu invece... perchè ti fai ridurre così? Perchè in comune avete un selvaggio e appagante rapporto sessuale???
Perchè tu vuoi dirmi che ti fidi di lui come sua figlia si fiderebbe di un cobra??
Tu biasimi tanto sua moglie... e tu? sei da biasimare?
La consapevolezza che lui sia ******* tu ce l'hai... la moglie no... pensi di essere in vantaggio? no... sei solo più patetica


----------



## Old giulia (27 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Sinceramente? Mantenere lo status quo e tenermi marito, casa, figli e amante! (sto scherzando, naturalmente!) Vorrei che io e l'altro potessimo capire se è il grande amore, se è una passione travolgente e basta, se ce la stiamo raccontando giusta o sappiamo entrambi che il matrimonio E' LA TOMBA DEL ROMANTICISMO ed è per questo che ognuno intende restare in quello che già ha.
> 
> Lo so state pensando che sono incasinata confusa ed egoista! Avete ragione


No no sei lucidissima... anche mio marito (quando scoprii la tresca con la sua trilly) mi disse questo:
"vorrei andare da lei se mi va... magari 3/4 volte a settimana e per il resto restare con la famiglia"... capire se è vero amore o solo un abbaglio... tu, moglie, rimani a casa e aspetti che io capisca dove stare/andare...






















Vedi non era poi così egoista! alla famiglia ci pensava...


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> No no sei lucidissima... anche mio marito (quando scoprii la tresca con la sua trilly) mi disse questo:
> "vorrei andare da lei se mi va... magari 3/4 volte a settimana e per il resto restare con la famiglia"... capire se è vero amore o solo un abbaglio... tu, moglie, rimani a casa e aspetti che io capisca dove stare/andare...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A ridaje, ma non tutti i casi sono uguali!


certo che no, ma nella stragrande maggioranza è cosi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Scusa tanto! non so cosa dicano gli altri ma di fronte alla mia domanda "perchè tutte queste relazioni extra-coniugali, che problemi hai con tua moglie?" la risposta è stata "Nessuno. Mi piace la patatina!" Quindi credo proprio di non aver pugnalato nessuno, ti pare!!!








  e tu stai con uno che ti considera un tubero fra le tante?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Intendo accettarlo e provare a conviverci ..., capire che può capitare e che si può accettare. Un tradimento non è la fine della famiglia. Ricordiamo che in passato amore e matrimonio non erano esattamente la stessa cosa ed accettare che il coniuge (di solito l'uomo) avesse una o più amanti era naturale.


 A me sembra che la tua soluzione sia questa: una soluzione antica rivestita alla moda.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Sinceramente? Mantenere lo status quo e tenermi marito, casa, figli e amante! (sto scherzando, naturalmente!) Vorrei che io e l'altro potessimo capire se è il grande amore, se è una passione travolgente e basta, se ce la stiamo raccontando giusta o *sappiamo entrambi che il matrimonio E' LA TOMBA DEL ROMANTICISMO* ed è per questo che ognuno intende restare in quello che già ha.
> 
> Lo so state pensando che sono incasinata confusa ed egoista! Avete ragione


O.T.









































vorrei che qualcuno mi spiegasse cosa c'è di ROMANTICO in trovarsi a far sesso in motel, parcheggi, case prestate, il letto coniugale quando il partner è al lavoro e trovare affinità parlando male di chi NON tradisce?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








ROMANTICO!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (28 Novembre 2008)

*santa subito*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T.
> _
> vorrei che qualcuno mi spiegasse cosa c'è di ROMANTICO in trovarsi a far sesso in motel, parcheggi, case prestate, il letto coniugale quando il partner è al lavoro e trovare affinità parlando male di chi NON tradisce? _
> ROMANTICO!


Ti propongo santa subito !!!!!
Ma quanto ti do' ragione !
Ma quanto hai maledettamente ragione......!!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> E tu invece... perchè ti fai ridurre così? Perchè in comune avete un selvaggio e appagante rapporto sessuale???
> Perchè tu vuoi dirmi che ti fidi di lui come sua figlia si fiderebbe di un cobra??
> Tu biasimi tanto sua moglie... e tu? sei da biasimare?
> La consapevolezza che lui sia ******* tu ce l'hai... la moglie no... pensi di essere in vantaggio? no... sei solo più patetica


Bon, ma finchè lei dice che lui è uno *******, ma le piace andarci a letto e avere questo tipo di storia non ci vedo nulla da biasimare.
L'errore sta nel credere che si possa trasformare in qualcosa di serio, o piuttosto nel voler chiamare e lei e cose simili.
Piuttosto è il tradimento verso il marito che non concepisco.


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T.
> vorrei che qualcuno mi spiegasse cosa c'è di ROMANTICO in trovarsi a far sesso in motel, parcheggi, case prestate, il letto coniugale quando il partner è al lavoro e trovare affinità parlando male di chi NON tradisce?
> ROMANTICO!


Una tristezza, una profonda tristezza. Come i matrimoni fondati su bugie, corna e illusioni.


----------



## Old amarax (28 Novembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Cos'è questa cosa dei calzini? Non capisco...Intendi dire che si cambiava più spesso i calzini quando c'era l'altra?


 
no i boxer....


----------



## Old amarax (28 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io ero assolutamente certa che la moglie lo amasse!!!


la conoscevi? o te lo diceva lui?


----------



## Old amarax (28 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> No no sei lucidissima... anche mio marito (quando scoprii la tresca con la sua trilly) mi disse questo:
> "*vorrei andare da lei se mi va... magari 3/4 volte a settimana e per il resto restare con la famiglia"... capire se è vero amore o solo un abbaglio... tu, moglie, rimani a casa e aspetti che io capisca dove stare/andare...*
> 
> 
> ...


 













il mio aggiunse che gli serviva qualche sera...chiaro quando il marito di lei lavorava di notte. Già xchè con una notte giorno per casa avrebbe anche potuto uscire di sera la signora.


----------



## Old amarax (28 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> e tu stai con uno che ti considera un tubero fra le tante?












  .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  alla Rocco Siffredi????


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Purtroppo la base di questi rapporti ( adulteri) regge proprio *sull'uomo che mente ( a tutte/i) dicendo che il suo rapporto va male che ha bisogno di un'altra persona ect ect..! *Molto spesso una donna ci cade e costruisce una relazione proprio su questo fattore.
> Ovviamente la scelta giusta sarebbe dirgli "se stai male lascia tua moglie, e poi vediamo se tra noi funziona" ma spesso bisogna farsi molto male prima di imparare dove è il giusto. O magari è ammettere che in fin dei conti una donna comincia una relazione con un uomo impegnato perchè probabilmente non ha voglia, o coraggio o chissà cosa di impegnarsi realmente.
> Comincia per gioco e poi si investe il doppio di quanto si investirebbe in una relazione sana.
> Ma come la moglie soffre, e tu lo sai Grande, l'amante soffre uguale o forse ancor di più. Ma non è una gara a decidere dove sta la sofferenza maggiore, è piuttosto avere davvero rispetto reciproco. E come le amanti dovrebbero rispettare le mogli. anche le mogli dovrebbero rispettare le amanti.


sarà un caso ma a me hanno sempre detto che alla moglie ci tenevano molto ed il rapporto andava benissimo (poi non si è riverato proprio vero..), anche sessualmente. Il problema era la noia


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> A me questi pensieri fanno incazzare... è una continua contraddizione... che noia però...


Contenta per te che hai una visione della vita lineare e senza contraddizioni! e allora che ****** ci fai in questo forum che vive di ambiguità e contraddizioni e dubbi?


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> E tu invece... perchè ti fai ridurre così? Perchè in comune avete un selvaggio e appagante rapporto sessuale???
> Perchè tu vuoi dirmi che ti fidi di lui come sua figlia si fiderebbe di un cobra??
> Tu biasimi tanto sua moglie... e tu? sei da biasimare?
> La consapevolezza che lui sia ******* tu ce l'hai... la moglie no... pensi di essere in vantaggio? no... sei solo più patetica


1. Già fare sesso alla grande dopo 15 anni di grigiore direi che non è da sottovalutare! 2. Non mi fido per niente. 3. Non biasimo la moglie ma da come l'ho sentita E' una stracciapalle e a me gli stracciapalle non piacciono per niente! 4. Mai rivendicato nessun vantaggio in questa storia solo parecchi orgasmi, un cuore lacerato e le idee confuse!


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma davvero stiri i calzini?


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> e tu stai con uno che ti considera un tubero fra le tante?


Sto (!)  con uno che riesce a offrire 3 ore di grandiose scopate ininterrotte! Scusa la brutalità, ma dopo anni in cui sono stata accusata di essere frigidia e di scopare come una suora benedettina almeno quella parte me la godo 
. Alla grande e senza il minimo senso di colpa!


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra che la tua soluzione sia questa: una soluzione antica rivestita alla moda.


Confermo. La famiglia tradizionale è andata avanti così per secoli e io la considero una buona soluzione. 

Vedi: sono una ragazza all'antica


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' eccitante, imprevedibile e ti mette i brividi dietro la schiena. Solo una puntualizzazione: niente case prestata,  il letto coniugale non si viola mai (sarebbe di pessimo gusto), mai sprecato il poco tempo a parlare, ne' bene ne' male,  di chi NON tradisce.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

Avalon, fila tutto il tuo discorso, tranne un punto: che c'entra il cuore lacerato!??!!??!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> la conoscevi? o te lo diceva lui?


 
Lo sentivo!
Forse perché volendogli bene io (tuttora), mi è impensabile che la moglie e madre dei suoi figli non gli volesse bene!

lui non mi ha mai parlato moltissimo di lei, e mai male.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> No no sei lucidissima... anche mio marito (quando scoprii la tresca con la sua trilly) mi disse questo:
> "vorrei andare da lei se mi va... magari 3/4 volte a settimana e per il resto restare con la famiglia"... capire se è vero amore o solo un abbaglio... tu, moglie, rimani a casa e aspetti che io capisca dove stare/andare...
> 
> 
> ...


 
ad un certo punto il mio ex mi porto' l'esempio di un collega che aveva...moglie e figli giu', e amante al Nord (con cui passava la settimana).
E io dissi immediatamente che quella era una bigamia, e se la poteva scordare


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> certo che no, ma nella stragrande maggioranza è cosi.


 
se l'amante è single.

Se l'amante è sposata, già cambia tutto...o no?


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> e tu stai con uno che ti considera un tubero fra le tante?


 
almeno voglio essere la patatina PAI!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
infatti a me faceva vomitare! (e ho chiuso proprio per quello!)


----------



## Iris (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Sto (!) con uno che riesce a offrire 3 ore di grandiose scopate ininterrotte! Scusa la brutalità, ma dopo anni in cui sono stata accusata di essere frigidia e di scopare come una suora benedettina almeno quella parte me la godo
> . Alla grande e senza il minimo senso di colpa!


 
Ma che tristezza!!! Una donna nel 2008 per essere soddisfatta sessualmente e non essere accusata di frigidità, deve prendere due c....i in contemporanea!!!
Io non lo trovo nè liberatorio, nè, moderno, nè dignitoso.
Un marito che mi fa sentire frigida e non desiderabile sessualmente io lo lascio (io l'ho fatto!), e non mi costringo ad acrobazie da alberghetto pur di dividere il pagamento del mutuo!
Che pena Avalon, hai tutta la mia compassione.


----------



## Iris (28 Novembre 2008)

però, per carità, i gusti sono gusti...se ti piace vivere così..fai pure...d'altronde il titolo richiama ad una decisione di sofferenza...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> E' eccitante, imprevedibile e ti mette i brividi dietro la schiena. Solo una puntualizzazione: niente case prestata, il letto coniugale non si viola mai (sarebbe di pessimo gusto), mai sprecato il poco tempo a parlare, ne' bene ne' male, di chi NON tradisce.





Verena67 ha detto:


> infatti a me faceva vomitare! (e ho chiuso proprio per quello!)


 Io non dubito che possa risultare eccitante (c'è chi fa parapendio, chi va sulle montagnere russe, ...) ognuno trova un suo modo per emozionarsi ed eccitarsi. Così come non dubito che ci sia chi lo trova squallido.
Quello che non capisco è come possa essere definito ROMANTICO.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> 1. Già fare sesso alla grande dopo 15 anni di grigiore direi che non è da sottovalutare! 2. Non mi fido per niente. 3. Non biasimo la moglie ma da come l'ho sentita E' una stracciapalle e a me gli stracciapalle non piacciono per niente! 4. Mai rivendicato nessun vantaggio in questa storia solo parecchi orgasmi, un cuore lacerato e le idee confuse!





avalon ha detto:


> E' eccitante, imprevedibile e ti mette i brividi dietro la schiena. Solo una puntualizzazione: niente case prestata, il letto coniugale non si viola mai (sarebbe di pessimo gusto), mai sprecato il poco tempo a parlare, ne' bene ne' male, di chi NON tradisce.


 Sai cosa penso?
Penso o che ssei un uomo e racconti immaginando una donna che reagisce così o sei una donna che se la racconta alla grande e sei entrata qui mossa dalla vera sofferenza di dover ridurti a essere usata per trovare non tanto sesso quanto l'illusione di piacere ed essere desiderata.


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma che tristezza!!! Una donna nel 2008 per essere soddisfatta sessualmente e non essere accusata di frigidità, deve prendere due c....i in contemporanea!!!
> Io non lo trovo nè liberatorio, nè, moderno, nè dignitoso.
> Un marito che mi fa sentire frigida e non desiderabile sessualmente io lo lascio (io l'ho fatto!), e non mi costringo ad acrobazie da alberghetto pur di dividere il pagamento del mutuo!
> Che pena Avalon, hai tutta la mia compassione.


E tu la mia... primo l'albergo e' di lusso, secondo "tu is better che one"!


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso?
> Penso o che ssei un uomo e racconti immaginando una donna che reagisce così o sei una donna che se la racconta alla grande e sei entrata qui mossa dalla vera sofferenza di dover ridurti a essere usata per trovare non tanto sesso quanto l'illusione di piacere ed essere desiderata.


Oppure sono una donna che ragiona esattamente come le va di ragionare e non come una beghina inacidita dai casi della vita. Chissà perchè una donna che fa sesso allegramente viene usata o se la racconta alla grande.....!!!! e qui ci sono entrata perchè- maledetto il giorno!- non sono riuscita a non innamorarmi ed è lì che è cominciata la sofferenza. Fino a quando  ci siamo limitati al sesso andava tutto alla grande!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Oppure sono una donna che ragiona esattamente come le va di ragionare e non come una beghina inacidita dai casi della vita. Chissà perchè una donna che fa sesso allegramente viene usata o se la racconta alla grande.....!!!! e qui ci sono entrata perchè- maledetto il giorno!- non sono riuscita a non innamorarmi ed è lì che è cominciata la sofferenza. Fino a quando ci siamo limitati al sesso andava tutto alla grande!


Beghina ci sarai tu!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   E inacidita, lo sei di certo.
La sofferenza è perché ti sei voluta innamorare di un pirla... si vede che non hai trovato di meglio ...capisco l'acidità


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2008)

Seriamente, non sei mica la prima che si illude di potersi limitare al sesso.
Ma il sesso non è solo sesso.
Non lo è perché è una cosa intima e nell'intimità ci stanno i nostri profondi sentimenti e bisogni.
E i sentimenti e i bisogni profondi non si soddisfano in motel o in albergo di lusso.
Mica ho capito la distinzione, non è che se l'arredamendo è lussuoso cambia qualcosa della situazione relazionale.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

em.... cos'è una beghina?!?!?!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

piu' che altro raccontarsi che è solo sesso è una fase, credo imprescindibile, del processo di CHIUSURA della relazione adulterina....


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Seriamente, non sei mica la prima che si illude di potersi limitare al sesso.
> Ma il sesso non è solo sesso.
> Non lo è perché è una cosa intima e nell'intimità ci stanno i nostri profondi sentimenti e bisogni.
> E i sentimenti e i bisogni profondi non si soddisfano in motel o in albergo di lusso.
> Mica ho capito la distinzione, non è che se l'arredamendo è lussuoso cambia qualcosa della situazione relazionale.


 ma per gli uomini in genere non è così, mentre in genere è così per le donne. O sbaglio? A parte eccezioni.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> em.... cos'è una beghina?!?!?!


 
Qui ti stupiro': parola che viene da BEGUINAGE, un monastero meraviglioso a Bruges, in Belgio (io l'ho visitato!).

Per estensione, donna iperreligiosa e bigotta!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma per gli uomini in genere non è così, mentre in genere è così per le donne. O sbaglio? A parte eccezioni.


 
io non so che uomini avete frequentato voi, ma i miei sono tutti fuorché de - sentimentalizzati (anzi! FIN TROPPO! Entrambi!)


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non dubito che possa risultare eccitante (c'è chi fa parapendio, chi va sulle montagnere russe, ...) ognuno trova un suo modo per emozionarsi ed eccitarsi. Così come non dubito che ci sia chi lo trova squallido.
> Quello che non capisco è come possa essere definito ROMANTICO.


infatti non lo è!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io non so che uomini avete frequentato voi, ma i miei sono tutti fuorché de - sentimentalizzati (anzi! FIN TROPPO! Entrambi!)


 bè, se il mio ex amante è stato sentimentalmente coinvolto non l'ha dimostrato


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Seriamente, non sei mica la prima che si illude di potersi limitare al sesso.
> Ma il sesso non è solo sesso.
> Non lo è perché è una cosa intima e nell'intimità ci stanno i nostri profondi sentimenti e bisogni.
> E i sentimenti e i bisogni profondi non si soddisfano in motel o in albergo di lusso.
> Mica ho capito la distinzione, non è che se l'arredamendo è lussuoso cambia qualcosa della situazione relazionale.


Adesso mi dirai che ti sei innamorata di tutti gli uomini con cui hai fatto sesso o che hai fatto sesso solo con uomini di cui eri innamorata! Beh io no! 
E il sesso è una forma di attività fisica come un altra, che c'entra tutta sta storia di bisogni e sentimenti? A volte c'è e va bene, a volte non c'è, ti fai una scopata e va bene lo stesso! Basta con questa idea che si fa sesso solo se c'è sentimento.... è da beghine!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

Eddai povere beghine!!!!!

Su, non è che sei evoluta se trombi e basta. E nessuno qui ti attacca per quello. Ma sei tu che mischi i piani: adesso trombi, tra cinque minuti hai il cuore a pezzi, e ritorno?!

Deciditi!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

Comunque si, io personalmente ho fatto l'amore solo con gli uomini che ho amato. E tanto!

E francamente, con tutto il rispetto per tutti, me ne vanto.


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Qui ti stupiro': parola che viene da BEGUINAGE, un monastero meraviglioso a Bruges, in Belgio (io l'ho visitato!).
> 
> Per estensione, donna iperreligiosa e bigotta!


----------



## Old amarax (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Adesso mi dirai che ti sei innamorata di tutti gli uomini con cui hai fatto sesso o* che hai fatto sesso solo con uomini di cui eri innamorata! Beh io no! *
> E il sesso è una forma di attività fisica come un altra, che c'entra tutta sta storia di bisogni e sentimenti? A volte c'è e va bene, a volte non c'è, ti fai una scopata e va bene lo stesso! Basta con questa idea che si fa sesso solo se c'è sentimento.... è da beghine!


 













  non sono beghina, giuro!!! ma se io ho fatto sesso solo con quello che ho sposato...che sono??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  mi ritrovo ad essere MONACA e non lo sapevo nemmeno???'' 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ragazze calmatevi. Non c'è fra di noi la diretta amante o moglie che ci dà fastidio.Stiamo qui perchè abbiamo avuto uno schiaffo dalla vita e ci stiamo ...non bene


----------



## Old amarax (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ma davvero stiri i calzini?








 sì. Quell'uomo era la mia vita, il mio tutto. E ne andavo orgogliosa. Non mi aveva mai delusa. Poi mi ha uccisa e la sua amante mi ha derubato del mio passato.


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Eddai povere beghine!!!!!
> 
> Su, non è che sei evoluta se trombi e basta. E nessuno qui ti attacca per quello. Ma sei tu che mischi i piani: adesso trombi, tra cinque minuti hai il cuore a pezzi, e ritorno?!
> 
> Deciditi!





Verena67 ha detto:


> Comunque si, io personalmente ho fatto l'amore solo con gli uomini che ho amato. E tanto!
> 
> E francamente, con tutto il rispetto per tutti, me ne vanto.



Non mi vanto, ma nemmeno posso pensare che si possa fare sesso solo per amore. Per me non è così. La fregatura è stata che invece questa volta dopo il sesso, abbiamo iniziato a provare qualcosa....... Non l'avevo messo in conto! E successo e basta!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> sì. Quell'uomo era la mia vita, il mio tutto. E ne andavo orgogliosa. Non mi aveva mai delusa. Poi mi ha uccisa e la sua amante mi ha derubato del mio passato.


 gli stiri ancora i calzini?


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Non mi vanto, ma nemmeno posso pensare che si possa fare sesso solo per amore. Per me non è così. La fregatura è stata che invece questa volta dopo il sesso, *abbiamo* iniziato a provare qualcosa....... Non l'avevo messo in conto! E successo e basta!


 tu uhai, lui ha detto di aver.... è molto diverso.


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> sì. Quell'uomo era la mia vita, il mio tutto. E ne andavo orgogliosa. Non mi aveva mai delusa. Poi mi ha uccisa e la sua amante mi ha derubato del mio passato.








   Caspita! io i calzini non li ho mai stirati.... mi viene qualche dubbio sulle mie doti di casalinga!


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tu uhai, lui ha detto di aver.... è molto diverso.


Non ho capito!?!


----------



## Old amarax (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> gli stiri ancora i calzini?


non potendogli stirare il ...la faccia. sì 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 a volte glie li legherei al collo...ma questa è un'altra storia


----------



## Old amarax (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Caspita! io i calzini non li ho mai stirati.... mi viene qualche dubbio sulle mie doti di casalinga!


e non sono casalinga. Professionista( laboratorio e ricerca) madre, figlia,...cuoca....bè donna a 360 gradi. E non sono nemmeno brutta...avalon l'ho solo amato e rispettato.Lui me no.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Non ho capito!?!


 dici 'abbiamo iniziato a provare qualcosa'.
Io dico: tu hai iniziato a provare qualcosa, lui dice di aver iniziato. c'è un abisso in mezzo. O te lo dimostra?


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> non potendogli stirare il ...la faccia. sì
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 perchè non smetti?


----------



## Old amarax (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè non smetti?


dovrei anche smettere di fumare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 e mi piacciono i cassetti ordinati....per piacere oscuratemi....o fatemi scendere.


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> e non sono casalinga. Professionista( laboratorio e ricerca) madre, figlia,...cuoca....bè donna a 360 gradi. E non sono nemmeno brutta...avalon l'ho solo amato e rispettato.Lui me no.


A volte credo che, amanti o no, ci usino solo! Più siamo brave, più ci usano  e alla fine diventiamo come la tappezzeria ..... manco la noti più!


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dici 'abbiamo iniziato a provare qualcosa'.
> Io dico: tu hai iniziato a provare qualcosa, lui dice di aver iniziato. c'è un abisso in mezzo. O te lo dimostra?


Io me ne ero accorta (di averci messo il cuore, intendo) ma non glielo avrei mai detto. Il nostro patto iniziale era proprio quello di non metterci il cuore.... e con la sua fila di amanti alle spalle non facevo certo fatica a credere che non ce lo mettesse. 

Poi un giorno se ne è venuto fuori con "Ti amo". Ho incassato il colpo e ho aspettato un bel po' prima di concedere "Ti amo anch'io"


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> dovrei anche smettere di fumare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Io me ne ero accorta (di averci messo il cuore, intendo) ma non glielo avrei mai detto. Il nostro patto iniziale era proprio quello di non metterci il cuore.... e con la sua fila di amanti alle spalle non facevo certo fatica a credere che non ce lo mettesse.
> 
> Poi un giorno se ne è venuto fuori con "Ti amo". Ho incassato il colpo e ho aspettato un bel po' prima di concedere "Ti amo anch'io"


 anche il mio dice che gli manco tanto...solo che la frequenza con cui gli mancherei è quella delle targhe alterne. E vale altrettanto. 
Cosa dimostrano?


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> dovrei anche smettere di fumare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pensavo, se ti piacciono ordinati, pensa a come sono più ordinati se sono VUOTI!


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> anche il mio dice che gli manco tanto...solo che la frequenza con cui gli mancherei è quella delle targhe alterne. E vale altrettanto.
> Cosa dimostrano?


Ciao Grande, mi fai un riassuntino della tua storia?


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao Grande, mi fai un riassuntino della tua storia?


eh!! non è proprio così lineare. Posso dirti che sono stata amante. Ma anche io tradivo, me stessa la prima volta e il mio ragazzo la seconda. Non credo di essere mai stata tradita. 
Per il resto puoi cliccare sul mio nome e trovi i vecchi tread. Si impara molto leggendo le storie altrui (anche se la mia non è proprio affine al tuo caso) e consigliando gli altri.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> anche il mio dice che gli manco tanto...solo che la frequenza con cui gli mancherei è quella delle targhe alterne. E vale altrettanto.
> Cosa dimostrano?


dipende se vivi a Roma o a Fiatland


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Adesso mi dirai che ti sei innamorata di tutti gli uomini con cui hai fatto sesso o che hai fatto sesso solo con uomini di cui eri innamorata! Beh io no!
> E il sesso è una forma di attività fisica come un altra, che c'entra tutta sta storia di bisogni e sentimenti? A volte c'è e va bene, a volte non c'è, ti fai una scopata e va bene lo stesso! Basta con questa idea che si fa sesso solo se c'è sentimento.... è da beghine!


Forse non hai letto quello che ho scritto.
Te lo ripropongo:

_Seriamente, non sei mica la prima che si illude di potersi limitare al sesso._
_Ma il sesso non è solo sesso._
_Non lo è perché è una cosa intima e nell'intimità ci stanno i nostri profondi sentimenti e bisogni._

Infatti ti sei fatta coinvolgere sentimentalmente. Quanto poi dipende da quanto te la racconti.
L'errore è stato cercare di trovare una soluzione sbagliata a un problema he non hai ancora chiaro.
Poi se dici che prima ti credevi frigida ...con chi cavolo avevi fatto sesso e cosa lo facevi a fare?
Non è una domanda retorica. La risposta ti dice molto dei tuoi bisogni e insicurezze.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (28 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> sì. Quell'uomo era la mia vita, il mio tutto. E ne andavo orgogliosa. Non mi aveva mai delusa. Poi mi ha uccisa e la sua amante mi ha derubato del mio passato.


Si e' vero.....
e' come morire.......


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> dovrei anche smettere di fumare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEI TU che devi decidere di scendere....Natale è alle porte...e quando arriva... arriva!


----------



## Old amarax (29 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> pensavo, se ti piacciono ordinati, pensa a come sono più ordinati se sono VUOTI!
















  già ! posso prendermi anche 2 cassettoni del comò


----------



## Old amarax (29 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Si e' vero.....
> e' come morire.......


 Non so tu, amico mio, io fuori casa sto proprio bene.
Tutto soffuso...torno ad essere me stessa.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> sì. Quell'uomo era la mia vita, il mio tutto. E ne andavo orgogliosa. Non mi aveva mai delusa. Poi mi ha uccisa e la sua amante mi ha derubato del mio passato.


 


avalon ha detto:


> A volte credo che, amanti o no, ci usino solo! Più siamo brave, più ci usano e alla fine diventiamo come la tappezzeria ..... manco la noti più!


Forse l'errore madornale è proprio quello di vivere in funzione di qualcuno...o darsi o farsi attribuire valore in base al riscontro con gli altri... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Far da tappezzeria o impedire di farcisi sentire dipende solo da noi...


----------



## Old amarax (29 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> SEI TU che devi decidere di scendere....Natale è alle porte...e quando arriva... arriva!


Se scendo? mi sono espressa male. Intendevo salire... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Natale? già normalmente mi dà malinconia. Non so tu. Malinconia per chi non c'è più, per chi è solo...per chi non ha tanto. Mi sento dentro un pò triste ( che ovvio, non dò a vedere) e faccio bilanci. Inutile dire che sono di un rosso fuoco.


Se è un modo per chiedermi se lo tengo ancora qui a Natale la risposta è sì. A meno che non vada via di sua iniziativa visto che gli sto rendendo la vita impossibile. Non l'avevo mai fatto in 26 anni di matrimonio. Ma lo ignoro ...lo tratto come un estraneo. E non mi sento in colpa.


----------



## Old amarax (29 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Forse l'errore madornale è proprio quello di vivere in funzione di qualcuno...o darsi o farsi attribuire valore in base al riscontro con gli altri*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io lo dicevo solo emozionalmente.
Lavoro e sono stimata per quello che faccio. Mi sentivo realizzata anche a casa. Mi sarei definita completa...invece credevo di esserlo ma non lo ero.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Se scendo? mi sono espressa male. Intendevo salire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bilanci per me son tipici di fine anno...per ricordi degli ultimi anni legati a quel momento... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Natale per me è un'oasi, mi lascio cullare dagli affetti, specie quello delle figlie...


----------



## Grande82 (29 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Se scendo? mi sono espressa male. Intendevo salire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma gli stiri i calzini e i boxer!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> I bilanci per me son tipici di fine anno...p*er ricordi degli ultimi anni legati a quel momento...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perché gli adulteri si ricordano sempre a Natale?

(lo so il perché, ma capita anche a me...)


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma gli stiri i calzini e i boxer!!!!


soprattutto il calzino è imperdonabile! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io già sono una no pasaran dello stiraggio (stiro anche le mutande), ma il calzino NO! E' la mia linea maginot!


----------



## Old avalon (29 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto quello che ho scritto.
> Te lo ripropongo:
> 
> _Seriamente, non sei mica la prima che si illude di potersi limitare al sesso._
> ...


Frigida..... detto da mio marito. Visto che per 15 anni gli sono stata fedele avevo creduto di esserlo diventata davvero. Ora so che non è così e che riesco ancora a divertirmi come una volta!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Frigida..... detto da mio marito. Visto che per 15 anni gli sono stata fedele avevo creduto di esserlo diventata davvero. Ora so che non è così e che riesco ancora a divertirmi come una volta!


la facilità con la quale gli uomini danno la patente di "frigida" a donne che con ALTRI tromberebbero dall'alba al tramonto è sempre sorprendente!


----------



## Old avalon (29 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Forse l'errore madornale è proprio quello di vivere in funzione di qualcuno...o darsi o farsi attribuire valore in base al riscontro con gli altri...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old avalon (29 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la facilità con la quale gli uomini danno la patente di "frigida" a donne che con ALTRI tromberebbero dall'alba al tramonto è sempre sorprendente!



Mai che si pongano il problema se sono loro un po' negati con il sesso....... fantastico ego maschile che non vacilla mai di fronte al re Pisello (naturalmente il proprio!).


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

Esatto!

Vorrei lanciare un sondaggio alle donne impegnate che tradiscono o anno tradito: il vostro amante faceva o avrebbe voluto fare paragoni su dimensioni/prestazioni?


----------



## Old avalon (29 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Esatto!
> 
> Vorrei lanciare un sondaggio alle donne impegnate che tradiscono o anno tradito: il vostro amante faceva o avrebbe voluto fare paragoni su dimensioni/prestazioni?


Il mio era fissato con le dimensioni del  suo (che effettivamente non è un Ercole!) però si è rassicurato sapendo che a un marito piuttosto dotato preferivo il suo!

Anche il tuo faceva paragoni?


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

avrebbe voluto.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Il mio era fissato con le dimensioni del  suo (che effettivamente non è un Ercole!) però si è rassicurato sa*pendo che a un marito piuttosto dotato preferivo il suo!*
> 
> Anche il tuo faceva paragoni?



è solo la novità, allora


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2008)

posso avere un paio di linee  maginot (s)?


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

no, am spias, esaurite!


----------



## Old avalon (29 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è solo la novità, allora


Non conta la quantità ma la qualità tesoro!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

Mmm...no.


----------



## Old avalon (29 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mmm...no.


de gustibus.....!  buon weekend.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> perché gli adulteri si ricordano sempre a Natale?
> 
> (lo so il perché, ma capita anche a me...)


No per me fine anno era inteso proprio come ultimo giorno dell'anno...il natale è a parte...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Frigida..... detto da mio marito. Visto che per 15 anni gli sono stata fedele avevo creduto di esserlo diventata davvero. Ora so che non è così e che riesco ancora a divertirmi come una volta!


 Se prima di tuo marito avevi avuto esperienze soddisfacenti non comprendo 15 anni di insoddisfazione (anche perché anche chi non ha esperienze pregresse riesce a farsi capire e visto gli eventi successivi non sembri inibita e riservata...).
Questo tuo racconto fa acqua da tutte le parti.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> dovrei anche smettere di fumare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perché non provi a deluderlo, Amarax?
di cosa hai paura?


----------



## Old amarax (29 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché non provi a deluderlo, Amarax?
> di cosa hai paura?


non ho paura Anna. Gli ho pure detto che paraculo è. Granitico non crede  a quello che gli ho detto. Manca qualche giorno al grande giorno...per ora mi godrò 5 giorni senza di lui.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> non ho paura Anna. Gli ho pure detto che paraculo è. Granitico non crede a quello che gli ho detto. Manca qualche giorno al grande giorno...per ora mi godrò 5 giorni senza di lui.


nel senso che vai via tu o lui?

non crede a quello che gli dici perché sa che parli parli e poi è sempre lui quello che fa il bello e il cattivo tempo.


----------



## Old amarax (29 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> nel senso che vai via tu o lui?
> 
> non crede a quello che gli dici perché sa che parli parli e poi è sempre lui quello che fa il bello e il cattivo tempo.


 
lui parte io resto a casa al lavoro...in palestra...regali di Natale( a lui niente:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ....me li sto pregustando. faccio una prova generale


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei sicura?
> I figli vogliono dei genitori che non scarichino su di loro i propri problemi.
> I figli vogliano adulti che facciano gli adulti e che facciano i genitori.
> I figli vogliono persone stabili che diano stabilità.
> Non vogliono vedere l'infelicità dei genitori, ma della loro felicità sentimentale e sessuale non ne sanno nulla e nulla vogliono sapere.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Esatto!
> 
> Vorrei lanciare un sondaggio alle donne impegnate che tradiscono o anno tradito: il vostro amante faceva o avrebbe voluto fare paragoni su dimensioni/prestazioni?


 il mio non ne ha mai fatti nè mi ha mai chiesto 'com'era'.
Posso dire con cretezza ora che le dimensioni non contano nulla nel saper far godere una donna, vere, non è la novità, è saperci fare. c'è chi è dotato e chi no. e non di cm!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> lui parte io resto a casa al lavoro...in palestra...regali di Natale( *a lui niente*:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


però ci fai ancora l'amore... o hai smesso?


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il mio non ne ha mai fatti nè mi ha mai chiesto 'com'era'.
> Posso dire con cretezza ora che le dimensioni non contano nulla nel saper far godere una donna, vere, non è la novità, è saperci fare. c'è chi è dotato e chi no. e non di cm!!!




Per me le dimensioni contano MA a parità di impegno e coinvolgimento.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Per me le dimensioni contano MA a parità di impegno e coinvolgimento.


e hai trovato uomini con parità di impegno e coinvolgimento? io no!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> de gustibus.....!  *buon weekend*.


A te!

Ma non ti connetti piu' in questi giorni?!


----------



## Grande82 (29 Novembre 2008)

e poi l'esperienza conta!! la voglia che hanno avuto negli anni di imparare dalle donne con cui sono stati!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il mio non ne ha mai fatti nè mi ha mai chiesto 'com'era'.
> Posso dire con cretezza ora che le dimensioni non contano nulla nel saper far godere una donna, vere, non è la novità, è saperci fare. c'è chi è dotato e chi no. e non di cm!!!


quando ami e desideri... hai già fatto l'amore con gli occhi.. che poi è la cosa più fantasticamente erotica che esista.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e hai trovato uomini con parità di impegno e coinvolgimento? *io no*!

























Parlavo del TUO coinvolgimento, non del suo!


----------



## Grande82 (29 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Parlavo del TUO coinvolgimento, non del suo!


 OPS!


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Per me le dimensioni contano MA a parità di impegno e coinvolgimento.


Che ben difficilmente sarà pari...a meno che non siate entrambi amanti...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Novembre 2008)

*Saggezza leggo in te!*



Grande82 ha detto:


> e poi l'esperienza conta!! la voglia che hanno avuto negli anni di imparare dalle donne con cui sono stati!


Sarà per quello che gli "anzianotti" se la giocano alla pari (ad esser buoni:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    con certi presunti prestanti giovanotti?


----------



## Grande82 (29 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sarà per quello che gli "anzianotti" se la giocano alla pari (ad esser buoni:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e dalle........ cos'è, il seguito del trombamico? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ciao, anzianotto!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Novembre 2008)

*Beccato!*



Grande82 ha detto:


> e dalle........ cos'è, il seguito del trombamico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e dalle........ cos'è, il seguito del trombamico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (29 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che ben difficilmente sarà pari...a meno che non siate entrambi amanti...


non ho capito!


----------



## Old MINA (29 Novembre 2008)

IO SONO PIU' PAZZA DI TE......LO DETTO HA MIO MARITO, PER ESSERE LIBERA,NON RIUSCIREI HA STARE IN DUE LETTI........HO INTERROTTO I RAPPORTI DI TUTTI I TIPI AD APRILE PER STARE CON IL MIO AMORE A LUGLIO..........SI SOFFRE LO STESSO, PERCHE' LASCIARE IL SICURO PER L'INCERTO,VOGLIO SOFFRIRE MA SO' CHE SONO VIVA


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Novembre 2008)

MINA ha detto:


> IO SONO PIU' PAZZA DI TE......LO DETTO HA MIO MARITO, PER ESSERE LIBERA,NON RIUSCIREI HA STARE IN DUE LETTI........HO INTERROTTO I RAPPORTI DI TUTTI I TIPI AD APRILE PER STARE CON IL MIO AMORE A LUGLIO..........SI SOFFRE LO STESSO, PERCHE' LASCIARE IL SICURO PER L'INCERTO,VOGLIO SOFFRIRE MA SO' CHE SONO VIVA



Che bello!!!


----------



## Old amarax (30 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> però ci fai ancora l'amore... o hai smesso?


 





 ...vabbè lapidatemi , me lo merito. La situazione è questa: io non lo cerco più da tempo. E' lui che mi cerca. Ci faccio sesso. Finchè circola nei paraggi...


----------



## Bruja (30 Novembre 2008)

*amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> ...vabbè lapidatemi , me lo merito. La situazione è questa: io non lo cerco più da tempo. E' lui che mi cerca. Ci faccio sesso. Finchè circola nei paraggi...


Perché lapidarti? Stai semplicemente seguendo il tuo istinto e la tua indole rapportandoti con lui secondo quello che tu credi opportuno.
Sono scelte, e credo siano anche ponderate, quindi penso tu sappia benissimo quel che fai e perché lo fai.
Sarebbe interessante sapere i motivi degli atteggiamenti di lui, al di là di quella che é la situazione steriore..
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Novembre 2008)

*Incompreso...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> non ho capito!


Si parlava di un confronto basato su uguale impegno...per poterlo fare occorre che la situazione vissuta sia sullo stesso piano...e il piano più neutro (o se vuoi meno inclinato) è quello in cui TUTTI si sia nella stessa situazione di amanti (ovvero impegnati e con amante)...se uno dei due è libero è l'altro no ...è sbilanciato e il raffronto è falsato.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si parlava di un confronto basato su uguale impegno...per poterlo fare occorre che la situazione vissuta sia sullo stesso piano...e il piano più neutro (o se vuoi meno inclinato) è quello in cui TUTTI si sia nella stessa situazione di amanti (ovvero impegnati e con amante)...se uno dei due è libero è l'altro no ...è sbilanciato e il raffronto è falsato.


Oggi sono tonta, comunque grazie 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ti dico come la intendevo io: a parità di contesto "emozionale" per me le dimensioni contano!

Non si puo' parametrare un matrimonio ventennale con un adulterio fresco di giornata! Ma nel tempo le prestazioni oggettivamente "minuscole" deludono! (credo)


----------



## Bruja (30 Novembre 2008)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Oggi sono tonta, comunque grazie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E se non ci si accorge di questa realtà é minuscolo anche il soggetto che non vi presta attenzione.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> ...vabbè lapidatemi , me lo merito. La situazione è questa: io non lo cerco più da tempo. E' lui che mi cerca. Ci faccio sesso. Finchè circola nei paraggi...


Non lo capisco senza stima e con il dubbio della promiscuità proverei disgusto.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo capisco senza stima e con il dubbio della promiscuità proverei disgusto.



Effettivamente si, sono d'accordo ... finche' una/o non sa, ma quando e' tutto in chiaro, NO  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... manco morta.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> ...vabbè lapidatemi , me lo merito. La situazione è questa: io non lo cerco più da tempo. E' lui che mi cerca. *Ci faccio sesso*. Finchè circola nei paraggi...



Amarax, ma come fai


----------



## Iris (1 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> E tu la mia... primo l'albergo e' di lusso, secondo "tu is better che one"!


 
Ma dài....un albergo di lusso per scopare...che invidia!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Svegliati....


----------



## Old avalon (1 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se prima di tuo marito avevi avuto esperienze soddisfacenti non comprendo 15 anni di insoddisfazione (anche perché anche chi non ha esperienze pregresse riesce a farsi capire e visto gli eventi successivi non sembri inibita e riservata...).
> Questo tuo racconto fa acqua da tutte le parti.


Perchè lo amavo follemente e ritenevo che il sesso non fosse la parte principale della nostra vita insieme. Perchè entrare nell'argomento della mia insoddisfazione lo faceva incattivire subito e cominciava a lanciarmi addosso accuse di frigidità senza nemmeno pensare di mettere in discussione se stesso e il suo modo di fare sesse (credo che sia un'attitudine comune alla stragrande maggioranza degli uomini!). Quindi per amore e per il quieto vivere ho messo in un angolino quella parte della mia vita.

Se poi lo chiami un racconto che fa acqua da tutte le parti, che ti devo dire.....inventerò qualche bugia che ti soddisfi!


----------



## Old avalon (1 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A te!
> 
> Ma non ti connetti piu' in questi giorni?!


Con un marito e duo figli ficcanaso in giro........?

Meglio aspettare lunedì e il computer in ufficio.


----------



## Old avalon (1 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il mio non ne ha mai fatti nè mi ha mai chiesto 'com'era'.
> Posso dire con cretezza ora che le dimensioni non contano nulla nel saper far godere una donna, vere, non è la novità, è saperci fare. c'è chi è dotato e chi no. e non di cm!!!


Confermo al 1000 per 1000


----------



## Iris (1 Dicembre 2008)

A vabbè...non parlo più...io ho avuto uomini gran figli di...........ma sulle prestazioni sessuali, devo dire, nulla da eccepire. Forse è per quello che non riesco a capire.
Ma domando, senza malizia, se il proprio marito è carente sessualmente, non si può farlo presente ? In maniera cortese magari...voglio dire: il sesso non è tutto, ma  è importante. Non si può fingere di godere senza che l'altro se ne accorga, per lo meno non a lungo.
Forse il tizio impara...se una lo sprona, o no?


----------



## MK (1 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> A vabbè...non parlo più...io ho avuto uomini gran figli di...........ma sulle prestazioni sessuali, devo dire, nulla da eccepire. Forse è per quello che non riesco a capire.
> Ma domando, senza malizia, se il proprio marito è carente sessualmente, non si può farlo presente ? In maniera cortese magari...voglio dire: il sesso non è tutto, ma è importante. Non si può fingere di godere senza che l'altro se ne accorga, per lo meno non a lungo.
> *Forse il tizio impara...se una lo sprona*, o no?


No


----------



## Old amarax (1 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo capisco senza stima e con il dubbio della promiscuità proverei disgusto.


Più che disgusto , che ho superato anni fa, c'è il dolore. Infatti dopo piango...la mia separazione da lui è tutto fuorchè indolore.


----------



## MK (1 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Più che disgusto , che ho superato anni fa, c'è il dolore. Infatti *dopo piango*...la mia separazione da lui è tutto fuorchè indolore.


Piangi per chi?


----------



## Old amarax (1 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Effettivamente si, sono d'accordo ...* finche' una/o non sa, ma quando e' tutto in chiaro, NO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> *Amarax, ma come fai*


 Più o meno è la stessa risposta che ho dato a Persa. Sai che ho saputo 3 anni fa.
Sai che ho condiviso lui con lei, ufficialmente per 2 anni, del III  non so per quanto tempo.
Come faccio? non lo so .
Forse meglio dire come ho fatto per 3 anni...Non lo so.


----------



## Old amarax (1 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Piangi per chi?


Per me.
Perchè ancora non sono riuscita a mettere la parola fine.
Vediamo se con la sua partenza di oggi ci riesco.
Infatti lui va fuori e voleva che io andassi con lui. Gli ho risposto di no, che non ha capito che al suo fianco non ci sono più. Ieri sera mi voleva gli ho detto di no...


----------



## MK (1 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Per me.
> Perchè ancora non sono riuscita a mettere la parola fine.
> Vediamo se con la sua partenza di oggi ci riesco.
> Infatti lui va fuori e voleva che io andassi con lui. Gli ho risposto di no, che non ha capito che al suo fianco non ci sono più. Ieri sera mi voleva gli ho detto di no...


Ama anch'io all'inizio con mio marito ho condiviso. C'era l'altra e c'ero anch'io. Poi ho capito che non potevo più continuare a farmi del male. E non c'era piacere nemmeno durante. Piangevo durante e piangevo dopo.


----------



## Old amarax (1 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ama anch'io all'inizio con mio marito ho condiviso. C'era l'altra e c'ero anch'io. Poi ho capito che non potevo più continuare a farmi del male. E non c'era piacere nemmeno durante. Piangevo durante e piangevo dopo.


Sia bene di cosa parlo allora...conosci il dolore che si prova. E sai com'è difficile chiudere. Ci sto provando e spero di riuscirci fra qualche settimana.


----------



## Old avalon (1 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No


Confermo. No! anzi si offende.


----------



## MK (1 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Confermo. No! anzi si offende.




















   e ti senti dire, beh il problema è tuo... io che ci posso fare? A me va bene così.

Altro che spronare...


----------



## Iris (1 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e ti senti dire, beh il problema è tuo... io che ci posso fare? A me va bene così.
> 
> Altro che spronare...


 
Ma uno che risponde così è un mostro!!!


----------



## Grande82 (1 Dicembre 2008)

ehm


----------



## Old avalon (1 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma uno che risponde così è un mostro!!!


E la moglie magari poi ci casca con un altro ...... come è successo a me?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Perchè lo amavo follemente e ritenevo che il sesso non fosse la parte principale della nostra vita insieme. Perchè entrare nell'argomento della mia insoddisfazione lo faceva incattivire subito e cominciava a lanciarmi addosso accuse di frigidità senza nemmeno pensare di mettere in discussione se stesso e il suo modo di fare sesse (credo che sia un'attitudine comune alla stragrande maggioranza degli uomini!). *Quindi per amore e per il quieto vivere* ho messo in un angolino quella parte della mia vita.
> 
> *Se poi lo chiami un racconto che fa acqua da tutte le parti, che ti devo dire.....inventerò qualche bugia che ti soddisfi*!


Non dico che il tuo racconto sia falso (ho deciso da tempo di prendere tutto per vero, fino a prova contraria) dico che fa acqua. Non credo le motivazioni che adduci(se non il quieto vivere) siano quelle reali, credo che questa sia la versione che ti dà meno sensi di colpa.
Ma il tutto non sta in piedi.
Probabilmente tu hai iniziato una relazione con un uomo che non ti soddisfava sessualmente perché erano più importanti altre soddisfazioni che ne ricavavi magari sociali, economiche o sentimentali. Oppure avevi un bisogno di stabilità emotiva e di possibilità di crearti una famiglia.
Però se non sei spietata con te stessa continuerai solo a vivere di menzogna, anche con te stessa.


----------



## Iris (2 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> E la moglie magari poi ci casca con un altro ...... come è successo a me?


Può darsi..ma il problema è a monte...è in casa.
Un marito che non si preoccupa del piacere sessuale della moglie, dopo che questa glielo ha evidenziato, non ama sua moglie. Certi egoismi ne nascondono altri.
Il sesso, soprattutto nel matrimonio o in una convivenza, o storia stabile, è uno scambio, non un semplice sfogo...
Questo vale anche per le moglii...se una donna si inventa mille scuse per non fare l'amore con il marito, la risposta è una sola, escludendo grave stanchezza e patologie, la mancanza di amore.

L'amante allora diventa una soluzione a mio avviso momentanea...non serve  solo a integrare carenze sessuali, ma anche sentimentali, specie per le mogli.
Non ho mai visto nessuna donna, non innamorarsi dell'amante...e allora sono guai..perchè l'amante in genere,non vuole ricoprire un ruolo diverso da quello della pura e semplice evasione. Si stanca, e cambia soggetto.


----------



## Old giulia (2 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Contenta per te che hai una visione della vita lineare e senza contraddizioni! e allora che ****** ci fai in questo forum che vive di ambiguità e contraddizioni e dubbi?


 
E a te chi dice che io abbia una visione della vita lieare?
La mia visione della vita è paragonabile alle salite e discese delle montagne russe!
Che ci faccio qui?
Tu sei fortunata che io esista... come ruolo se nn altro... altrimenti... proprio tu, cara ragazza, non avresti modo di vivere (mi riferisco sempre al ruolo che rivesti qui).
Poi personalmente nn ti conosco e non mi permetto di dare opinioni alla tua persona... ma al tuo ruolo sì.

Poi...  quel ... "***** ci fai qui"??
 Potrei farti lo stesso quesito a prescindere da tutto e da tutti... poi ci sono persone qui che di ambiguo hanno davvero poco...
Ma la tua strada è lunga e difficile...


----------



## Old amarax (2 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> E a te chi dice che io abbia una visione della vita lieare?
> La mia visione della vita è paragonabile alle salite e discese delle montagne russe!
> Che ci faccio qui?
> Tu sei fortunata che io esista... come ruolo se nn altro... altrimenti... proprio tu, cara ragazza, non avresti modo di vivere (mi riferisco sempre al ruolo che rivesti qui).
> ...


----------



## Old belledejour (2 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Può darsi..ma il problema è a monte...è in casa.
> Un marito che non si preoccupa del piacere sessuale della moglie, dopo che questa glielo ha evidenziato, non ama sua moglie. Certi egoismi ne nascondono altri.
> Il sesso, soprattutto nel matrimonio o in una convivenza, o storia stabile, è uno scambio, non un semplice sfogo...
> Questo vale anche per le moglii...se una donna si inventa mille scuse per non fare l'amore con il marito, la risposta è una sola, escludendo grave stanchezza e patologie, la mancanza di amore.
> ...


*


* Lo stesso vale per l'amante. Se l'uomo sceglie l'amante sarà poi lei a mollarlo successivamente.
Non reggono questo tipo di storie perchè qualcosa che nasce sbagliato, sbagliato muore.
Eccezioni fatti per gli Amori veri. Ma quelli son rari, rarissimi.


----------



## Old giulia (2 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> giulia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E a te chi dice che io abbia una visione della vita lieare?
> ...


----------



## Old belledejour (2 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> amarax ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Infatti...
> ...


----------



## Old amarax (2 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> giulia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Infatti.. e spesso si cerca di far passare il finto perbenismo per umilta.
> ...


----------



## Old belledejour (2 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> belledejour ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sei fuori...
> ...


----------



## Old amarax (2 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> amarax ha detto:
> 
> 
> > perche?
> ...


----------



## Old giulia (2 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> belledejour ha detto:
> 
> 
> > giulia non voleva attaccarti è non è per bene per finta.
> ...


----------



## Old giulia (2 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> giulia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Infatti.. e spesso si cerca di far passare il finto perbenismo per umilta.
> ...


----------



## Old belledejour (2 Dicembre 2008)

Ma io non mi sento attaccata, volevo solo capire la faccetta rossa perchè.
Ci sono alcune persone che si credono umili ed invece è finto perbenismo.. un discorso generale.


----------



## Old amarax (2 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> amarax ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ce l'hai con me?
> ...


----------



## Old avalon (3 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> E a te chi dice che io abbia una visione della vita lieare?
> La mia visione della vita è paragonabile alle salite e discese delle montagne russe!
> Che ci faccio qui?
> Tu sei fortunata che io esista... come ruolo se nn altro... altrimenti... proprio tu, cara ragazza, non avresti modo di vivere (mi riferisco sempre al ruolo che rivesti qui).
> ...


Guarda cara Giulia che io non sono la Trilly di tuo marito! E poi che cosa vuol dire  che io vivo in questo forum  perchè ci sei tu? Che senza mogli legittime non esisterebbero le amanti? In un mondo di bianco e nero certo le mogli sono le buone e le amanti le cattive... non chiediamoci mai perchè le mogli diventano amanti, perchè persone "sentimentalmente impegnate" cercano o semplicemente trovano evasioni sentimentali e/o sessuali: Certo siamo tutti irresponsabili, depravati, bambini viziati mai cresciuti. La mia strada per  mettere ordine nella mia vita e nel mio cuore sarà sicuramente lunga, difficile e dolorosa..... ma anche la tua per toglierti il veleno di dosso non scherza!


----------



## Old giulia (3 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Guarda cara Giulia che io non sono la Trilly di tuo marito! E poi che cosa vuol dire che io vivo in questo forum perchè ci sei tu? Che senza mogli legittime non esisterebbero le amanti?
> 
> Va da sé che senza mogli... davvero nn esisterebbero le amanti... ma semplicemente compagne/i ... o come dice mia figlia "una con cui farsi una storia".
> 
> ...


Il mio percorso l'ho finito (veleno ne ho già sputato)... ora sono serena.
Le mie sono solo constatazioni e come dicevo qualche post fà... l'umiltà a volte è più difficile da trovare che il perdono per se stessi.


----------



## Iris (3 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> [/b][/u][/color] Lo stesso vale per l'amante. Se l'uomo sceglie l'amante sarà poi lei a mollarlo successivamente.
> Non reggono questo tipo di storie perchè qualcosa che nasce sbagliato, sbagliato muore.
> Eccezioni fatti per gli Amori veri. Ma quelli son rari, rarissimi.


Io la penso diversamente
Rarissimo che l'uomo scelga l'amante. Secondo la mia esperienza.
Ma non perchè sia l'amante...perchè non è tipico della psicologia maschile una scelta del genere. L'uomo fa delle  scelte, ma  non sono in genere di carattere sentimentale. Gli uomini lasciano che le donne scelgano, che litighino tra loro, che entrino in competizione, ma sotto sotto non scelgono.
Poi, è chiaro, io ho quasi quaranta anni, forse le nuove generazioni sono diverse, mi piacerebbe essere smentita.


----------



## Old avalon (3 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Il mio percorso l'ho finito (veleno ne ho già sputato)... ora sono serena.
> Le mie sono solo constatazioni e come dicevo qualche post fà... l'umiltà a volte è più difficile da trovare che il perdono per se stessi.


Certo che siamo responsabili quanto chi tradisce. 
Quello che ho trovato in questa relazione clandestina è il paradiso e l'inferno, la passione e la rabbia, lo stordimento dei sensi, la follia.

Perchè pensare che i giovani (42 anni, mica tanto giovane) siano solo arroganti.... forse hanno ancora quell'entusiasmo che l'età e l'esperienza ti rubano.


----------



## Old avalon (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io la penso diversamente
> Rarissimo che l'uomo scelga l'amante. Secondo la mia esperienza.
> Ma non perchè sia l'amante...perchè non è tipico della psicologia maschile una scelta del genere. L'uomo fa delle  scelte, ma  non sono in genere di carattere sentimentale. Gli uomini lasciano che le donne scelgano, che litighino tra loro, che entrino in competizione, ma sotto sotto non scelgono.
> Poi, è chiaro, io ho quasi quaranta anni, forse le nuove generazioni sono diverse, mi piacerebbe essere smentita.


Anche secondo me gli uomini non scelgono.... si lasciano scegliere. E questo a volte è molto eccitante!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io la penso diversamente
> Rarissimo che l'uomo scelga l'amante. Secondo la mia esperienza.
> Ma non perchè sia l'amante...*perchè non è tipico della psicologia maschile una scelta del genere.* L'uomo fa delle scelte, ma non sono in genere di carattere sentimentale. Gli uomini lasciano che le donne scelgano, che litighino tra loro, che entrino in competizione, ma sotto sotto non scelgono.
> Poi, è chiaro, io ho quasi quaranta anni, forse le nuove generazioni sono diverse, mi piacerebbe essere smentita.





















sono anni che lo dico...non c'entra l'amore. E' un approccio culturale (quello maschile) diverso dal nostro.

Saresti smentita, in peggio, nel senso che se l'uomo è uscito dalla gabbia, l'ha fatto pure la donna. E i matrimoni, privi del collante che era la necessità economica e sociale (salvo recessione imminente...!) crollano!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Anche secondo me gli uomini non scelgono.... si lasciano scegliere. E questo a volte è molto eccitante!


personalmente preferirei il parapendio!


----------



## Old giulia (3 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Certo che siamo responsabili quanto chi tradisce.
> Quello che ho trovato in questa relazione clandestina è il paradiso e l'inferno, la passione e la rabbia, lo stordimento dei sensi, la follia.
> 
> Perchè pensare che i giovani (42 anni, mica tanto giovane) siano solo arroganti.... forse hanno ancora quell'entusiasmo che l'età e l'esperienza ti rubano.


 
I giovani... mah, guarda che tu hai la mia età.
Perchè cerchi continuamente di giustificarti? Tu confondi il significato delle parole.
Non penso si tratti di entusiasmo... semolicemente tu non hai ancora toccato il fondo.


----------



## Iris (3 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sono anni che lo dico...non c'entra l'amore. E' un approccio culturale (quello maschile) diverso dal nostro.
> 
> Saresti smentita, in peggio, nel senso che se l'uomo è uscito dalla gabbia, l'ha fatto pure la donna. E i matrimoni, privi del collante che era la necessità economica e sociale (salvo recessione imminente...!) crollano!


 
E' Vero, Verè...tocca pure preoccuparsi della recessione....pure gli ultimi maschi esistenti saranno castrati dalla crisi economica. La prenderano come ennesima scusa per rimanere attaccati alle gonne di mammà fino a cinquanta anni!!!!


----------



## Iris (3 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> I giovani... mah, guarda che tu hai la mia età.
> Perchè cerchi continuamente di giustificarti? Tu confondi il significato delle parole.
> Non penso si tratti di entusiasmo... semolicemente tu non hai ancora toccato il fondo.


42 anni non si è più giovani...si è maturi direi...


----------



## Old amarax (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> 42 anni non si è più giovani...si è maturi direi...


 





 si dovrebbe, invece...


----------



## Old avalon (3 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> I giovani... mah, guarda che tu hai la mia età.
> Perchè cerchi continuamente di giustificarti? Tu confondi il significato delle parole.
> Non penso si tratti di entusiasmo... semolicemente tu non hai ancora toccato il fondo.


Hai parlato tu dell'arroganza dei giovani in un post precedente (probabilmente non ho ben inteso il significato delle tue parole). Perchè dici che cerco di giustificarmi?


----------



## Old avalon (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> 42 anni non si è più giovani...si è maturi direi...


Parla per te ragazza.....!


----------



## Old belledejour (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io la penso diversamente
> Rarissimo che l'uomo scelga l'amante. Secondo la mia esperienza.
> Ma non perchè sia l'amante...perchè non è tipico della psicologia maschile una scelta del genere. L'uomo fa delle  scelte, ma  non sono in genere di carattere sentimentale. Gli uomini lasciano che le donne scelgano, che litighino tra loro, che entrino in competizione, ma sotto sotto non scelgono.
> Poi, è chiaro, io ho quasi quaranta anni, forse le nuove generazioni sono diverse, mi piacerebbe essere smentita.


Mah.. io confido molto di più nell'intelligenza maschile. E altresi in quella femminile.


----------



## Old giulia (3 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Hai parlato tu dell'arroganza dei giovani in un post precedente (probabilmente non ho ben inteso il significato delle tue parole). Perchè dici che cerco di giustificarmi?


*Il mio discorso "arroganza-umiltà" era riferito ad un tuo commento:*

*"che ***** ci fai in questo forum..."*


*Se non ricordi bene vai a rileggerti i post.*

*Non ho fatto riferimento a nessun "giovane"... al limite è stata Amarax.*

Per quanto riguarda invece l'entusiamo... sei sicura che dopo una certa età  lo si lasci per far posto all'esperienza???
Tu hai una visione della vita alquanto distorta 

Cerchi di giustificarti in tutti i modi per quello che stai facendo al tuo matrimonio... sacrificata da anni a rapporti sessuali insignificanti...
Stai cercando la benedizione di qualcuno per mettere a tacere la coscienza (lo sò che è una brutta parola ma nn mi viene altro).

Comunque non voglio continuare con questa polemica (la vita è tua, fanne quel che ti pare) ma sia ben chiaro che l'arroganza qui nn è concessa... come ci stai tu, ci posso stare pure io...
Non è la prima volta che affrontiamo questo discorso qui... tu sei appena arrivata e come tale... cerca di aver rispetto per le persone.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Scienza Coscienza Usciere

(mi sono sempre chiesta: che ci fa l'Usciere in cotanta compagnia?!)


----------



## Old amarax (3 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> *Il mio discorso "arroganza-umiltà" era riferito ad un tuo commento:*
> 
> *"che ***** ci fai in questo forum..."*
> 
> ...


 
  Infatti io avevo pensato dal tono fosse giovane...invece non lo è poi tanto. Mi sa che ha un carattere aggressivo ed ora per giunta è arrabbiata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Cmq io ti avevo quotato...


----------



## Old amarax (3 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scienza Coscienza Usciere
> 
> (mi sono sempre chiesta: che ci fa l'Usciere in cotanta compagnia?!)


 













  è una sciarada???


----------



## Old giulia (3 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scienza Coscienza Usciere
> 
> (mi sono sempre chiesta: che ci fa l'Usciere in cotanta compagnia?!)


Forse è un errore dell'ortografia ma non perchè non ci vada la  i ...


----------



## Old giulia (3 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Infatti io avevo pensato dal tono fosse giovane...invece non lo è poi tanto. Mi sa che ha un carattere aggressivo ed ora per giunta è arrabbiata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda Amarax che la mia voleva essere solo una precisazione ( ma non per te ma per avalon)

Io e te ci siamo già capite


----------



## Old amarax (3 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Forse è un errore dell'ortografia ma non perchè non ci vada la i ...





































grazie x l'aiuto ma non ho capito niente lo stesso!!vedo meglio a sudoku...


----------



## Old amarax (3 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Guarda Amarax che la mia voleva essere solo una precisazione ( ma non per te ma per avalon)
> 
> Io e te ci siamo già capite








 infatti! Siamo 2 extraterrestri


----------



## Old avalon (4 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Infatti io avevo pensato dal tono fosse giovane...invece non lo è poi tanto. Mi sa che ha un carattere aggressivo ed ora per giunta è arrabbiata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrabbiata  nemmeno un pochino. Il carattere è quello di una che gli uomini definiscono con i c******i. E per quanto riguarda gli anni me ne sento 18, sono piena di entusiasmo, sensi di colpa per quello che sto facendo al mio matrimonio nemmeno mezzo, e francamente credo che in questo forum, frequentato principalmente da donne, le opinioni più stimolanti siano quelle espresse da uomini come Oscar!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Forse è un errore dell'ortografia ma non perchè non ci vada la i ...


 
e' una filastrocca per ricordare le parole che vogliono la i....


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Arrabbiata nemmeno un pochino. Il carattere è quello di una che gli uomini definiscono con i c******i. E per quanto riguarda gli anni me ne sento 18, sono piena di entusiasmo, *sensi di colpa per quello che sto facendo al mio matrimonio nemmeno mezzo, e* francamente credo che in questo forum, frequentato principalmente da donne, *le opinioni più stimolanti siano quelle espresse da uomini come Oscar!*


 
ma noi ti aspettiamo, don't worry!


----------



## Old avalon (4 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma noi ti aspettiamo, don't worry!


Beg your pardon?  Mi aspettate al varco? Per vedere quanto davvero ho i *****?


----------



## Old giulia (4 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma noi ti aspettiamo, don't worry!





avalon ha detto:


> Beg your pardon? Mi aspettate al varco? Per vedere quanto davvero ho i *****?


 
C'era qualcun'altro che non provava sensi di colpa... vero??
Eppure prima o poi...
Finchè tuo marito nn sà che donna ha accanto nn puoi dire di aver ei coglioni Avalon.
Ma noi ti aspettiamo...


----------



## Old giulia (4 Dicembre 2008)

Facile fare i conti senza l'oste...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Arrabbiata nemmeno un pochino. Il carattere è quello di una che gli uomini definiscono con i c******i. E per quanto riguarda gli anni me ne sento 18, sono piena di entusiasmo, sensi di colpa per quello che sto facendo al mio matrimonio nemmeno mezzo, e francamente credo che in questo forum, frequentato principalmente da donne, le opinioni più stimolanti siano quelle espresse da uomini come Oscar!


fai bene. alla fine se ti fai in 4 per la famiglia mica ti danno la medaglia ma anzi, rischi pure un calcio in culo.

sei piena di entusiasmo e su questo non ho dubbi. ne ho sul fatto che tutto questo ti renda felice.


----------



## Old giulia (9 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non siete pazzi... la vostra storia è semplicemente irresponsabile e ipocrita.
Tu tradisci sì tuo marito (forse se lo merita anche), ma prima di tutto tradisci te stessa... soffrirai sì davvero tanto... ma come si dice... "te la sei cercata".


----------



## Old giulia (9 Dicembre 2008)

Mi par di capire che ami il confronto e mi leggi perchè nn sei d'accordo con me... facciamolo qui a casa tua...


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Mi par di capire che ami il confronto e mi leggi perchè nn sei d'accordo con me... facciamolo qui a casa tua...



Quando si è innamorati ci si sente forti e imbattibili poi però se crolla qualcosa inizia lo sfacelo.. 
Mi auguro che per avalon sia sempre tutto rose e fiori, purtroppo pero' la vita insegna che non è cosi.


----------



## Old giulia (9 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Quando si è innamorati ci si sente forti e imbattibili poi però se crolla qualcosa inizia lo sfacelo..
> Mi auguro che per avalon sia sempre tutto rose e fiori, purtroppo pero' la vita insegna che non è cosi.


A me dispiace per lei perchè non sà in che guaio si è cacciata...


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> A me dispiace per lei perchè non sà in che guaio si è cacciata...



Se non lo si prova sulla pelle non ci si rende conto. Purtroppo...

Sono in fase di revisione, Il che è inquietante. O sto invecchiando o mi state facendo il lavaggio del cervello.


----------



## Old avalon (9 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Quando si è innamorati ci si sente forti e imbattibili poi però se crolla qualcosa inizia lo sfacelo..
> Mi auguro che per avalon sia sempre tutto rose e fiori, purtroppo pero' la vita insegna che non è cosi.



Mai avuto una vita rose e fiori ... anche se da fuori può sembrare così! Ho sempre lottato con le unghie e con i denti.  
Due gravi depressioni mi hanno insegnato quando sia orribile soffrire da sola, in silenzio e affrontare lo sguardo perplesso di chi ti sta accanto  e ti considera un debole, incapace di reagire alla malattia.
Forse è così che sono diventata allergica ai giudizi di chi non accetta la fragilità dell'anima. 

P.s Forte e imbattibile perchè innamorata?  Proprio il contrario direi!


----------



## Old avalon (9 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Non siete pazzi... la vostra storia è semplicemente irresponsabile e ipocrita.
> Tu tradisci sì tuo marito (forse se lo merita anche), ma prima di tutto tradisci te stessa... soffrirai sì davvero tanto... ma come si dice... "te la sei cercata".


Perchè tradisco me stessa?  Mi sto facendo del male .... lo so, come se ne fa l'alcolizzato di fronte all'ennesimo bicchiere. Quanto all'essermela cercata.... un po' l'ho cercata e un po' ci sono andata a sbattere!


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Mai avuto una vita rose e fiori ... anche se da fuori può sembrare così! Ho sempre lottato con le unghie e con i denti.
> Due gravi depressioni mi hanno insegnato quando sia orribile soffrire da sola, in silenzio e affrontare lo sguardo perplesso di chi ti sta accanto  e ti considera un debole, incapace di reagire alla malattia.
> Forse è così che sono diventata allergica ai giudizi di chi non accetta la fragilità dell'anima.
> 
> P.s Forte e imbattibile perchè innamorata?  Proprio il contrario direi!




Avalon davvero.. te lo dico io che in parte t'appoggio.
Io sono stata amante, distaccanti lentamente. Vivitela, ma sta moltooo attenta.


----------



## Old avalon (9 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> A me dispiace per lei perchè non sà in che guaio si è cacciata...





belledejour ha detto:


> Se non lo si prova sulla pelle non ci si rende conto. Purtroppo...
> 
> Sono in fase di revisione, Il che è inquietante. O sto invecchiando o mi state facendo il lavaggio del cervello.


Comunque mie care signore credo che darò un taglio alla mia storia illegittima......ma non perchè mi sono pentita! Semplicemente il cocchino si è un po' allontanato per lavoro e, anziché scapicollarsi da me in ogni momento libero se la prende comoda. Quindi se un amante non è disposto a fare corse folli in nome della passione........ tanto vale lasciar perdere e leggersi un buon libro. Meno brividi e più cultura!


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> se un amante non è disposto a fare corse folli in nome della passione........ tanto vale lasciar perdere e leggersi un buon libro. Meno brividi e più cultura!





























ps però magari lui pensa la stessa cosa


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Comunque mie care signore credo che darò un taglio alla mia storia illegittima......ma non perchè mi sono pentita! Semplicemente il cocchino si è un po' allontanato per lavoro e, anziché scapicollarsi da me in ogni momento libero se la prende comoda. Quindi se un amante non è disposto a fare corse folli in nome della passione........ tanto vale lasciar perdere e leggersi un buon libro. Meno brividi e più cultura!





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ps però magari lui pensa la stessa cosa


----------



## Old amarax (9 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Comunque mie care signore credo che darò un taglio alla mia storia illegittima......ma non perchè mi sono pentita! Semplicemente il cocchino si è un po' allontanato per lavoro e, anziché scapicollarsi da me in ogni momento libero se la prende comoda. Quindi se un amante non è disposto a fare corse folli in nome della passione........ tanto vale lasciar perdere e leggersi un buon libro. Meno brividi e più cultura!


 
un amore che finisce ...come fai a sostituirlo con un libro? ma lo ami o no?????


----------



## Old avalon (9 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> un amore che finisce ...come fai a sostituirlo con un libro? ma lo ami o no?????


Si, accipicchia si! Ma voglio smettere di soffrire, di sentirmi mancare il respiro quando penso a lui, di essere pronta a correre da lui in qualsiasi momento mentre lui non è disposto a fare le stesso con me (come tutti gli uomini è disposto a cedere alla passione ma in modo "razionale".... senza sacrificare troppo del suo tempo e/o delle sue abitudini. E questo mi da molto da pensare.)


----------



## Old avalon (9 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> un amore che finisce ...come fai a sostituirlo con un libro? ma lo ami o no?????


E poi i libri sono l'unica parte della mia vita che non mi ha mai deluso! I miei poeti sono sempre lì quando ho voglia di piangermi addosso!!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (9 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Si, accipicchia si! Ma voglio smettere di soffrire, di sentirmi mancare il respiro quando penso a lui, di essere pronta a correre da lui in qualsiasi momento mentre lui non è disposto a fare le stesso con me (come tutti gli uomini è disposto a cedere alla passione ma in modo "razionale".... senza sacrificare troppo del suo tempo e/o delle sue abitudini. E questo mi da molto da pensare.)





avalon ha detto:


> E poi i libri sono l'unica parte della mia vita che non mi ha mai deluso! I miei poeti sono sempre lì quando ho voglia di piangermi addosso!!!!!


 
ti capisco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .Anch'io ero così...leggevo ogni momento libero.
Ma  non riesco più a leggere da allora. La mia mente torna sempre lì.


----------



## Old avalon (9 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> ti capisco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti farò una confessione.... da sempre quando tocco il fondo della tristezza tiro fuori "La Pietà" di Ungaretti e piango piango fino a non aver più lacrime. Non so come mai, ma questa poesia ha su di me uno straordinario potere prima lacrimativo e poi taumaturgico. Mi aiuta a sfogare nelle lacrime tutto il dolore di vivere!


----------



## Old amarax (9 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ti farò una confessione.... da sempre quando tocco il fondo della tristezza tiro fuori "La Pietà" di Ungaretti e piango piango fino a non aver più lacrime. Non so come mai, ma questa poesia ha su di me uno straordinario potere prima lacrimativo e poi taumaturgico*. Mi aiuta a sfogare nelle lacrime tutto il dolore di vivere*!


Sono fermamente convinta che chi bazzica qui è speciale. E non conta se tradito o traditore.


----------



## Bruja (9 Dicembre 2008)

*amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> Sono fermamente convinta che chi bazzica qui è speciale. E non conta se tradito o traditore.


E' bellissimo il tuo complimento, ma sono del parere che sempre e comunque la poesia e la letteratura siano amiche e compagne fedeli e che non deludono mai, ed é a loro che dovremmo più dedizione... soprattutto considerando che non saràmai mal ripagata!  
Loro aggiungono pensieri e concetti aquelli che già sono nostri e non ci tolgono mai la concentrazione dalla vita come un amore distruttivo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (9 Dicembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' bellissimo il tuo complimento, ma sono del parere che sempre e comunque la poesia e la letteratura siano amiche e compagne fedeli e che non deludono mai, ed é a loro che dovremmo più dedizione... soprattutto considerando che non saràmai mal ripagata!
> Loro aggiungono pensieri e concetti aquelli che già sono nostri *e non ci tolgono mai la concentrazione dalla vita come un amore distruttivo...*
> 
> 
> ...


come il mio


----------



## Old avalon (9 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> come il mio


Non sono riuscita a ricostruire tutta la tua storia, ma sono sicura che una donna come te merita tutto il meglio che la vita possa offrire. Che cosa è successo, non sembravi così triste qualche giorno fa?


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> come il mio


Che hai oggi amarax?


----------



## Pocahontas (9 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ti farò una confessione.... da sempre quando tocco il fondo della tristezza *tiro fuori "La Pietà" di Ungaretti* e piango piango fino a non aver più lacrime. Non so come mai, ma questa poesia ha su di me uno straordinario potere prima lacrimativo e poi taumaturgico. Mi aiuta a sfogare nelle lacrime tutto il dolore di vivere!


Mitico!

_Sono stanco di urlare senza voce._ 

Certa poesia consola sempre. 
Brava Avalon!


----------



## Bruja (9 Dicembre 2008)

*amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> come il mio


Non mi riferivo a te, non scrivo per personalismi, tuttavia devo ammettere che il tuo è, purtroppo, un amore che toglie più che dare e che tu, per parte tua, abbia già dato quanto era umanamente possibile.
C'é una cosa che ammiro in te, la tenacia, la perseveranza nel credere ad un tuo disegno che ti sei prefissa e che serchi di raggiungere nei tuoi modi.
Sai, pensando a te ho ritrovato la "moira".
I greci avevano capito che ci sono ambiti nella vita dove i risultati dipendono dallo sforzo che facciamo per raggiungerli, altri invece dove interviene il fattore destino, appunto la "moira".
In questo ultimo caso tutti i paragoni che si possono fare sono inutili, perché si risponde ad un fato, ma credo che anche dentro al destino ognuno sia unico e differente e pretendere di imboccare una via che non sia la propria é la strada più facile per l'infelicità.
Insomma tu sei molto particolare e credo che preferisca essere felice nella tua infelicità che infelice nella presunta felicità. Sarebbe un discorso lungo, ma sono certa che tu, in te stessa, abbia capito bene il senso delle mie parole.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Dicembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te, non scrivo per personalismi, tuttavia devo ammettere che il tuo è, purtroppo, un amore che toglie più che dare e che tu, per parte tua, abbia già dato quanto era umanamente possibile.
> C'é una cosa che ammiro in te, la tenacia, la perseveranza nel credere ad un tuo disegno che ti sei prefissa e che serchi di raggiungere nei tuoi modi.
> Sai, pensando a te ho ritrovato la "moira".
> I greci avevano capito che ci sono ambiti nella vita dove i risultati dipendono dallo sforzo che facciamo per raggiungerli, altri invece dove interviene il fattore destino, appunto la "moira".
> ...


 

a me che sono pigra in questi giorni mi da conforto leggere tua Nonna.


----------



## Old amarax (9 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Non sono riuscita a ricostruire tutta la tua storia, ma sono sicura che una donna come te merita tutto il meglio che la vita possa offrire. Che cosa è successo, non sembravi così triste qualche giorno fa?





belledejour ha detto:


> Che hai oggi amarax?


 
Giornata più difficile del solito. 
la mia storia? troppo lunga


----------



## Old amarax (9 Dicembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te, non scrivo per personalismi, tuttavia devo ammettere che il tuo è, purtroppo, un amore che toglie più che dare e che tu, per parte tua, abbia già dato quanto era umanamente possibile.
> C'é una cosa che ammiro in te, la tenacia, la perseveranza nel credere ad un tuo disegno che ti sei prefissa e che serchi di raggiungere nei tuoi modi.
> Sai, pensando a te ho ritrovato la "moira".
> I greci avevano capito che ci sono ambiti nella vita dove i risultati dipendono dallo sforzo che facciamo per raggiungerli, altri invece dove interviene il fattore destino, appunto la "moira".
> ...


moglie coraggio???


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Giornata più difficile del solito.
> la mia storia? troppo lunga


Scrivila quando ne avrai voglia.


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Scrivila quando ne avrai voglia.


NO Belle ... no no no ... per favore!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Un bacio ad Amarax


----------



## Old amarax (9 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO Belle ... no no no ... per favore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 









 .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  p  er la serie ho fatto 2 palloni esagerati!!


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piu' o meno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... e' ora che scendi in azione, basta con le chicchiere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  tu capisc a me vero?


----------



## Old amarax (9 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Piu' o meno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, capisco...qualcosa la sto facendo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Però il risultato..*.qui* lo posto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Si, capisco...qualcosa la sto facendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penso che ce lo meritiamo un po, o no?


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO Belle ... no no no ... per favore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   ok ok perdono!!!


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> ok ok perdono!!!








   chiaro eh


----------



## Bruja (9 Dicembre 2008)

*amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> moglie coraggio???


Diciamo che sei tenace e se credi in qualcosa riesci ad essere granitica...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (9 Dicembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Diciamo che sei tenace e se credi in qualcosa riesci ad essere granitica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a Roma dicono "de coccio"....


----------

